# Il rancore incastra i meccanismi



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sto..
Il sogno infranto di una vita e di una relazione appagante sta lentamente diventando sempre più sogno e sempre meno occasione perduta.

La settimana scorsa ho visto lo psicologo, mi ha dato una chiave di lettura dei sui comportamenti che mi è piaciuta molto. Mi rende più facile capire e metterci una pietra sopra. Soprattutto perché spiega tutto in modo che io non provi rancore nei suoi confronti. Il rancore sembra aiuti in un primo momento ad affrontare il dolore. Ma alla lunga logora.
Ed è sbagliato. 
Comincio a pensare che le relazioni tra le persone debbano funzionare o interrompersi senza sforzo e "attrito". Se c'è rancore e rabbia, quando non odio, vuol dire che sto vedendo quella persona dal punto di vista sbagliato. Come per un ingranaggio, se per farlo girare bisogna applicare forza, qualcosa non va. Deve girare senza sforzo.
Così le relazioni devono "girare" senza attriti.

Mano a mano il tempo passa io mi rendo conto di quanto volessi saltare dentro con tutte le scarpe nella -sua- vita. E questo perché non mi piace la mia. Mi annoia da morire. 
È probabile che dopo una iniziale ventata di novità mi sarei annoiato a morte anche nella nuova vita.
Così cerco di dirigere i miei sforzi nel capire perché la vita che non mi piace e come posso cambiarla. E questo mi aiuta a pensare meno a lei.
O meglio, ci penso tutti i giorni lo stesso. Mi manca. Ma è un pensiero meno doloroso di più prima, più "nostalgico".
Un po' di rabbia c'è sempre, mi ha comunque abbandonato come un cane in autostrada. Per quanto ora possa capire come e perché l'ha fatto. Rimane il senso di abbandono. Di un sogno bellissimo sprecato.

Proprio stamattina, un ora fa, me trovo davanti la porta dell'ascensore la mia ex lei. Ciao.. ciao.. Ho tirato dritto. Cosa potevo dire??

In tutto questo c'è sempre mia moglie. Io continuo a vederla come una cara amica, non come mia moglie. Sto aspettando per vedere se, passata la "scuffia" come l'ha chiamata qualcuno, continuerò a vederla così.
Se è il caso dovrò lasciarla. Non sento giusto, ne per me ne per lei, fingere di essere sposati quando nei fatti non lo siamo.
Spero di averne la forza se sarà quello il caso. 
Inoltre non ho una donna ad aspettarmi. Mi separerei "solo" perché sento che sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare. Non per usufruire di una alternativa migliore. Non è facile.
Ma anche guardarsi allo specchio e vedere un uomo che non stimo non è facile..

Quindi, come sto?
Spaventato, pieno di dubbi e con il dolore dell'abbandono ancora vivo anche se meno lancinante.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sto..
> Il sogno infranto di una vita e di una relazione appagante sta lentamente diventando sempre più sogno e sempre meno occasione perduta.
> 
> La settimana scorsa ho visto lo psicologo, mi ha dato una chiave di lettura dei sui comportamenti che mi è piaciuta molto. Mi rende più facile capire e metterci una pietra sopra. Soprattutto perché spiega tutto in modo che io non provi rancore nei suoi confronti. Il rancore sembra aiuti in un primo momento ad affrontare il dolore. Ma alla lunga logora.
> ...


Ciao feath, prima di spaventarti attendi che il tempo lenisca del tutto la tua ferita poi valuterai cosa sarà meglio per te, per voi. Direi comunque che sei già avanti nel percorso, se capisci  motivi dell'abbandono della tua amante non può che esserti di aiuto per andare oltre. Per queste cose ci vuole tempo ma il tempo non sarà ancora moltissimo vedrai :up:


----------



## Etrusco (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao feather, mi dispiace tu stia ancora male, ma ti capisco. Provo la tua stessa rabbia, alternata alla speranza che forse, in futuro....bah!.

mi piace l'analisi che hai fatto, è segno di una maturità che solo qualche settimana fa sognavi ti potesse appartenere.....dai, che le farfalle stanno passando, e con loro tutta l'emotività che ti ha fatto soffrire.

pensa a te stesso e curati come avresti voluto facesse lei, te lo meriti.
ciao


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> alternata alla speranza che forse, in futuro....bah!.


Ti dico quello che ha detto lo psicologo a me: speraci pure se vuoi, ma devi trovare il modo di lasciar andare le aspettative. Non sono ragionevoli e lo sai.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il tempo non sarà ancora moltissimo vedrai :up:


Mi piacerebbe poterci credere... Spero tu abbia ragione.
Il dolore fa crescere, ma troppo "sterilizza".


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe poterci credere... Spero tu abbia ragione.
> Il dolore fa crescere, ma troppo "sterilizza".


Direi che il" troppo " si sta allontanando


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe poterci credere... Spero tu abbia ragione.
> Il dolore fa crescere, ma troppo "sterilizza".


ma poi c'è la natura... e la tua non è da sterilizzato.:smile:


----------



## Calipso (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao feath, leggo finalmente un po' piu' di serenita' nelle tue parole. Ti abbraccio. Non mollare. Io sono un po' anestetizzata ma Vado avanti senza voltarmi. Anche volendo, non troverei nessuno dietro di me...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao feath, leggo finalmente un po' piu' di serenita' nelle tue parole. Ti abbraccio. Non mollare. Io sono un po' anestetizzata ma Vado avanti senza voltarmi. Anche volendo, non troverei nessuno dietro di me...


Nel tuo caso, Calipso, l'anestesia era ed è d'uopo, direi. Necessaria per la remissione. Parlo per sorellanza...


----------



## Calipso (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso, Calipso, l'anestesia era ed è d'uopo, direi. Necessaria per la remissione. Parlo per sorellanza...


Intendi dire che se non fossi in coma farmacologico emotivo potrei soffrire troppo???????


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

un passo alla volta Feather... vedrai che starai meglio, passata la scuffia e anche l'oppressione che senti a casa scemerà un poco e con quella l'angoscia. Quando ti sarai liberato vedrai anche con maggiore chiarezza e positività le scelte possibili.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Intendi dire che se non fossi in coma farmacologico emotivo potrei soffrire troppo???????


OMG! Ma siamo arrivati a questo? In ogni caso: tutta la mia sorellanza!


----------



## scrittore (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sto..
> Il sogno infranto di una vita e di una relazione appagante sta lentamente diventando sempre più sogno e sempre meno occasione perduta.
> 
> La settimana scorsa ho visto lo psicologo, mi ha dato una chiave di lettura dei sui comportamenti che mi è piaciuta molto. Mi rende più facile capire e metterci una pietra sopra. Soprattutto perché spiega tutto in modo che io non provi rancore nei suoi confronti. Il rancore sembra aiuti in un primo momento ad affrontare il dolore. Ma alla lunga logora.
> ...


Quante domande...ma soprattutto quanti punti interrogativi leggo in questa tua confidenza.
E non parlo dei punti interrogativi espliciti. Parlo di quelli che non hai dichiarato. Parlo di quelle azioni che ti passano per la mente e che ti rendono spaventato e pieno di dubbi.
Non ho la presunzione di darti la ricetta giusta per farteli passare e, sinceramete, anche se l'avessi non riterrei giusto dartela perchè probabilmente, col tempo, ti ritroveresti perso in questi stessi dubbi ma con un'altra persona accanto.

Però, se posso permettermi, mi viene da dirti che bisogna vivere nel presente. Ed è qui e ora che ti guardi allo specchio. Non ieri, nemmeno domani.
Mi viene da dirti che non sei l'unico artefice del proprio destino e allo stesso tempo non sei nemmeno l'unico artefice del destino degli altri.
Mi viene da dirti che una scelta fatta oggi da te, può essere vista come una botta che dai a quell'ingranaggio per farlo funzionare o per romperlo una volta per tutte.
Se quella stessa scelta però la fa qualcun'altro. Magari la persona che hai accanto, forse non avrebbe le stesse conseguenze nella tua anima...magari potrebbe addirittura "sollevarti".

Dunque non perderti nel mare dei Se nella speranza di trovare e fare la scelta giusta.
Se quella scelta non viene, molto probabilmente è perchè non è arrivato ancora il momento.
Guardarsi allo specchio consapevoli di non essere i soli a tenere in pugno le proprie sorti e quello degli altri forse non ti aiuterà ad aumentare la stima di te...ma a guardarti con occhi più sereni...quello spero proprio di si.

Con affetto.
Scrittore


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Dicembre 2013)

Mi è piaciuto, quello che ho letto. Vuol dire, mia modestissima opinione, che la psicologa è riuscita a fare scattare qualcosa. Ed è un'ottima cosa, vista in prospettiva, perchè vuol dire che non sei più immobile. Ovvio che ora come ora non ci sia alcun successo da festeggiare, ma d'altra parte era indispensabile cominciare a muovere i primi passi per tirarti fuori dalle sabbie mobili in cui ti trovavi. Un punto per te, intanto, per come la vedo io.


----------



## Leda (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sto..
> Il sogno infranto di una vita e di una relazione appagante sta lentamente diventando sempre più sogno e sempre meno occasione perduta.
> 
> La settimana scorsa ho visto lo psicologo, mi ha dato una chiave di lettura dei sui comportamenti che mi è piaciuta molto. Mi rende più facile capire e metterci una pietra sopra. Soprattutto perché spiega tutto in modo che io non provi rancore nei suoi confronti. Il rancore sembra aiuti in un primo momento ad affrontare il dolore. Ma alla lunga logora.
> ...



Mmmm.... è scomparso il tono lagnoso. Finalmente.

Mi piace questo nuovo Feather.
Dai che ce la fai


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mmmm.... è scomparso il tono lagnoso. Finalmente.
> 
> Mi piace questo nuovo Feather.
> Dai che ce la fai



:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Alcuni mi hanno chiesto come sto..
> Il sogno infranto di una vita e di una relazione appagante sta lentamente diventando sempre più sogno e sempre meno occasione perduta.
> 
> La settimana scorsa ho visto lo psicologo, mi ha dato una chiave di lettura dei sui comportamenti che mi è piaciuta molto. Mi rende più facile capire e metterci una pietra sopra. Soprattutto perché spiega tutto in modo che io non provi rancore nei suoi confronti. Il rancore sembra aiuti in un primo momento ad affrontare il dolore. Ma alla lunga logora.
> ...


Mi riferisco alle parti evidenziate

Il rancore è un modo per rimanere dentro una relazione anche se ne è fuori.

Invece non capisco il discorso del rapporto senza attriti. E' una cosa della psicologa o tua? Mi sembra strano che la psicologa possa aver detto una cosa del genere.
Per me ogni relazione ha attriti. Se non ne ha è perché gradualmente si evitano finché si evita ogni reale contatto e la relazione diventa inesistente.

Mi piace molto il pensare come cambiare la vita. Anche perché potrebbe essere che l'amante servisse proprio a dare una mano di vernice, senza cambiare nulla.
Mi ha colpito l'idea di vita noiosa. Ci penso su. Io non mi annoio mai.


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi annoio mai.


Beata te! Non hai idea di quanto ti invidi per questo.

Il discorso sugli attriti infatti è mio. Non dello psicologo.


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

È strano. Nelle mie parole quasi tutti ci vedono un tono più sereno e meno lagnoso.
Da qui non riesco a vedere nulla di tutto ciò. Stavo di merda prima e sto di merda adesso. Il tono lagnoso non lo riuscivo a vedere prima come non lo vedo adesso.
E non so se questo non vedere dei tratti che, evidentemente, da fuori sono palesi, sia una buona cosa o no.

@scrittore
Mi piace quello che hai scritto. Che condivido. Solo la parte del vivere il presente. È verissimo ma per me non è facile. Proprio per il motivo che ho scritto. Il presente non mi piace. Mi annoia. Per cui vivere il presente senza pensare a cambiare il futuro mi diventa pesante e opprimente.
Sembra un circolo senza via d'uscita.


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io sono un po' anestetizzata ma Vado avanti senza voltarmi. Anche volendo, non troverei nessuno dietro di me...


Le anestesie hanno la brutta particolarità di terminare l'effetto sempre troppo presto. Prenditi cura di te ora, che quel po' di forza che racimolerai ti servirà poi...


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> È strano. Nelle mie parole quasi tutti ci vedono un tono più sereno e meno lagnoso.
> Da qui non riesco a vedere nulla di tutto ciò. Stavo di merda prima e sto di merda adesso. Il tono lagnoso non lo riuscivo a vedere prima come non lo vedo adesso.
> E non so se questo non vedere dei tratti che, evidentemente, da fuori sono palesi, sia una buona cosa o no.
> 
> ...


...beh, vuoi mettere? Fino a poco tempo fa avresti dato un braccio per poterla incontrare ed attaccare bottone con lei, adesso ti sei reso conto che non servirebbe a nulla.......non mi pare un passo da poco, non credi?


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> ...beh, vuoi mettere? Fino a poco tempo fa avresti dato un braccio per poterla incontrare ed attaccare bottone con lei, adesso ti sei reso conto che non servirebbe a nulla.......non mi pare un passo da poco, non credi?


Adesso darei un braccio per NON incontrarla. Ieri l'ho incrociata in ascensore la mattina e ho avuto un attacco di "manchite" che sento ancora adesso...
Oggi l'ho intravista di spalle in ufficio e mentirei se dicessi che non ho provato nulla.
Se si trasferisse su Marte sarebbe più facile per me. Ma da un lato meglio così.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

una domanda ... 

ma se lei fosse un uomo, proveresti lo stesso interesse 
verso "lui" come persona e per come ragiona e per qualla sensazione,
di aver trovato l'amico che ti capisce? ... solo questo aspetto. 
cioè, lui, sarebbe un tuo buon amico?

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una domanda ...
> 
> ...


Uhh.. bella domanda.
La risposta è un po' articolata. Lei non è un uomo.
C'è un aspetto di lei che è prettamente femminile e che la rende così attraente ai miei occhi. Se me la trasformi in uomo sparisce questo importantissimo elemento.
Se fosse un uomo no, direi di no. Mancherebbe quell'elemento importantissimo e fondamentale per me.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una domanda ...
> 
> ...


 domanda geniale. Ci penserò su tutta la vita :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Beata te! Non hai idea di quanto ti invidi per questo.
> 
> Il discorso sugli attriti infatti è mio. Non dello psicologo.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_vita_è_adesso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEdgkKWUXvg


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Uhh.. bella domanda.
> La risposta è un po' articolata. Lei non è un uomo.
> C'è un aspetto di lei che è prettamente femminile e che la rende così attraente ai miei occhi. Se me la trasformi in uomo sparisce questo importantissimo elemento.
> Se fosse un uomo no, direi di no. Mancherebbe quell'elemento importantissimo e fondamentale per me.


Ciao feather,

bella la domanda, vero? ...  ... 

sono partita da cose che tu avevi scritto, cioè, che ti sentivi capito, che avevate cose in comune ecc. 
e sono cose, che hanno a che vedere con la persona e non con l'essere uomo o donna. 
cioè una cosa è l'anima e la mente e il porsi alle cose ... e un'altra è l'attrazione, l'odore, la pelle, i movimenti ecc. 
e qui si, si è o uomo o donna ... ma il vivere una coppia, comprende entrambe le dimensioni. 

solo una mano, per forse vedere il tutto anche da un lato così. 
visto che ci tieni, a guardare assieme nella stessa direzione ... verso una stessa stella ... 
e ciò non avviene con gli organi sessuali ... 

solo così ... un tentativo ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> domanda geniale. Ci penserò su tutta la vita :rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao Bruni,

mi prendi in giro eh    ...

ma è un tentativo, perché no? ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> e ciò non avviene con gli organi sessuali ...


Non parlavo della patatina dolce..
Cerco di precisare. Quello che manca come elemento fondamentale è il prendersi cura di me. All'inzio della relazione lei mi guardava, con amore, mi ascoltava e mi capiva, anticipava le mie richieste, mi abbracciava... Sognava una vita con me.
Tutte cose impossibili con un uomo.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non parlavo della patatina dolce..
> Cerco di precisare. Quello che manca come elemento fondamentale è il prendersi cura di me. All'inzio della relazione lei mi guardava, con amore, mi ascoltava e mi capiva, anticipava le mie richieste, mi abbracciava... Sognava una vita con me.
> Tutte cose impossibili con un uomo.



Ciao 

ok ... va ancora un po' più oltre. queste cose fanno parte di una doppia comunicazione,
da una parte la donna, che ti accarezza e ti abbraccia ecc., ma da un'altra parte, c'è la 
sostanza, il contenuto, la partecipazione e condivisione di interessi, idee ecc. 

_il prendersi cura ... _
un aspetto, che lo può fare anche un buon amico, se ci tiene al tuo bene. s'interessa alle cose che ti frullano in testa ecc., che ti preoccupano, che ti piacciono ecc. nulla di particolare ... 
_ascoltare e capire ... _
tipico aspetto di una amicizia. poi se rimani incantato dagli occhi, allora sono gli occhi o la sua devozione che ti piacciono ... cioè, sono due cose ben distinte. perché se ti capisce ... perché si è comportata così?
_sognare una vita con te_
per sognare assieme, bisogna anche avere idee simili sulla vita, sull'essere umano, sulle cose ... 
una visione ... aspetti, che puoi condividere bene con un amico, anche senza sognare assieme ... 

sbuccia ... sbuccia ... è come con la cultura ... 

perché una compagna di vita o di viaggio ... è anche questo aspetto, una buona amica. 
e l'amore o devozione ... è la crema, è la cosa che fa poi la differenza ... 

sienne 

ps:  riesco a dire facilmente, che ho avuto un buon amico vicino a me per tantissimi anni.


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> perché se ti capisce ... perché si è comportata così?
> _sognare una vita con te_
> per sognare assieme, bisogna anche avere idee simili sulla vita, sull'essere umano, sulle cose ...
> una visione ...


Lei si è comportata così perché tutto quello che lei conosce come schema di vita rischiava di saltare. Per lei quei schemi sono le colonne d'Ercole, oltre.. il nulla.

Io infatti, ora me ne rendo meglio conto, mi sono innamorato del suo potenziale, lei ha un intelligenza superlativa che se usata, almeno in parte, in modo diverso. Usata per comprendere meglio se stessa e i meccanismi di vita che attua, sarebbe potuta essere una compagna meravigliosa. Inoltre quella volontà di dedicarsi a me che le leggevo negli occhi all'inizio... 
Era un quadro bellissimo.

Ma quella sua intelligenza è tutta rivolta fuori, al concretizzare schemi che le sono stati insegnati e che lei non ha mai messo in dubbio.

E questo ha rotto il sogno. Pensavo di poter trasformare quel potenziale in realtà. Ancora ci spero, purtroppo..
Ma la verità è che qeul suo bisogno di sicurezze è troppo radicato in profondità.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io infatti, ora me ne rendo meglio conto, mi sono innamorato del suo potenziale


E questo ha fatto partire il trip. Nella tua testa questo potenziale è diventato qualcosa che non ha probabilmente nulla a che vedere con la sua storia personale. Il potenziale lo si sviluppa soltanto insieme, ed evidentemente lei intendeva usarle differentemente e altrove, le sue risorse. Scelte sue, e - mi permetto - buon per te.


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> - buon per te.


Perché buon per me?


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Adesso darei un braccio per NON incontrarla. Ieri l'ho incrociata in ascensore la mattina e ho avuto un attacco di "manchite" che sento ancora adesso...
> Oggi l'ho intravista di spalle in ufficio e mentirei se dicessi che non ho provato nulla.
> Se si trasferisse su Marte sarebbe più facile per me. Ma da un lato meglio così.




...come ti capisco....ho rivoluzionato i miei orari in uff per non incontrarla.....e non basta, quando meno me l'aspetto ci scrocio per i corridoi....:mrgreen:


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao feather,
> 
> bella la domanda, vero? ...  ...
> 
> ...



il verde è mio....condivido l'approccio, l'analisi ....


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lei si è comportata così perché tutto quello che lei conosce come schema di vita rischiava di saltare. Per lei quei schemi sono le colonne d'Ercole, oltre.. il nulla.
> 
> Io infatti, ora me ne rendo meglio conto, mi sono innamorato del suo potenziale, lei ha un intelligenza superlativa che se usata, almeno in parte, in modo diverso. Usata per comprendere meglio se stessa e i meccanismi di vita che attua, sarebbe potuta essere una compagna meravigliosa. Inoltre quella volontà di dedicarsi a me che le leggevo negli occhi all'inizio...
> Era un quadro bellissimo.
> ...






come sai vivo la tua stessa realtá....ma sul neretto, consiglio di gettare la spugna. Come disse la vedova di Vito Schifani...."tanto non cambiano"!!!!


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> @scrittore
> Mi piace quello che hai scritto. Che condivido. Solo la parte del vivere il presente. È verissimo ma per me non è facile. Proprio per il motivo che ho scritto. Il presente non mi piace. Mi annoia. Per cui vivere il presente senza pensare a cambiare il futuro mi diventa pesante e opprimente.
> Sembra un circolo senza via d'uscita.


Caro feather, ogni volta che leggo pensieri come questo che mi hai scritto penso alla diversita delle persone rispetto a me... 
è vero che è difficile vivere nel presente senza pensare al futuro. Quello che ti può far piacere conoscere è che non sei il solo che la pensa cosi e dunque....non sei "la voce fuori dal coro".
Credo dipenda dal modo che abbiamo di vivere. Abbiamo sempre qualcosa da fare, da pianificare, da monitorare, da raggiungere... anche in amore è cosi. 
Quando ci si innamora si iniziano a fare progetti, si pensa al "per sempre" perdendo di vista la realtà.

Alla fine è stata proprio questa condizione di eterno proiettato verso il futuro che mi ha stancato...
Io vivo di istanti. Preferisco il sesso all'amore... più pratico e legato all'attimo. 
La mia difficoltà nel "riadattarmi" alla prospettiva di fidarmi cosi tanto di qualcuno da pianificarci un percorso che sia più lungo di un anno contrasta tantissimo con la tua difficoltà nel trovare divertente vivere il presente..

a me il futuro annoia...per evitare di annoiarmi a pianificare il futuro ho obbligato me stresso a pianificare e a controllare alcune cose ( che qui non mi va di dire ). 

se a te annoia il presente...cerca qualcosa per cui vale la pena viversi il momento...
può essere una corsa in moto...o un salto da una parete legato a un elastico...o un amore temporaneo...
prova...
basta togliere un po' di quel tempo che dedichi a pianificarti il futuro.


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> È strano. Nelle mie parole quasi tutti ci vedono un tono più sereno e meno lagnoso.
> Da qui non riesco a vedere nulla di tutto ciò. Stavo di merda prima e sto di merda adesso. Il tono lagnoso non lo riuscivo a vedere prima come non lo vedo adesso.
> E non so se questo non vedere dei tratti che, evidentemente, da fuori sono palesi, sia una buona cosa o no.
> 
> ...


...mi ha colpito questa tua frase...tanto.

Ma come fai a cambiare il futuro se non vivendo completamente il presente, nella sua noia, nella sua tristezza, nella sua gioia...nel suo tutto?

Non riesco proprio ad immaginarmelo...il come fare. 
E mi incuriosisce molto.:smile:

Sarà che per me il futuro non esiste, nel senso che il futuro per come la vedo io è un sogno, che potrò realizzare o meno, ma anche se lo dovessi realizzare non sarà mai come l'ho immaginato.

E, per come sono ora, se dovesse essere come l'ho immaginato, comincerei a preoccuparmi seriamente di vivere un'illusione della mia mente e non la realtà.

Il futuro per come la vedo io è il prodotto fra il presente, con tutte le sue variabili, e il sogno, con tutte le variabili di realtà e di imprevisto.

Il presente è qui..lo tocco, lo sento, lo vivo...lo posso modificare, peggiorare, migliorare. 
Il presente è totalmente mio. 

Questo non esclude il progettare...ma progettare altro non è che prendere in mano il presente, leggerlo e guardarlo, e individuare come proseguire per ottenere gli obiettivi sperati. 
Tenendo ben presente che nel percorso concreto, quegli obiettivi potrebbero tranquillamente cambiare...e questo lo si sa solo rimanendo ben ancorati al qui e ora, bello o brutto che sia.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*OT*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...mi ha colpito questa tua frase...tanto.
> 
> Ma come fai a cambiare il futuro se non vivendo completamente il presente, nella sua noia, nella sua tristezza, nella sua gioia...nel suo tutto?
> 
> ...


ZEN.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> mi prendi in giro eh    ...
> 
> ...


Non ti prendo in giro. Ci devo pensare tanto tanto.


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2013)

*OT*



mic ha detto:


> ZEN.



:rotfl::rotfl:

ciao mic...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Che discussione interessante!


scrittore ha detto:


> Caro feather, ogni volta che leggo pensieri come questo che mi hai scritto penso alla diversita delle persone rispetto a me...
> è vero che è difficile vivere nel presente senza pensare al futuro. Quello che ti può far piacere conoscere è che non sei il solo che la pensa cosi e dunque....non sei "la voce fuori dal coro".
> Credo dipenda dal modo che abbiamo di vivere. Abbiamo sempre qualcosa da fare, da pianificare, da monitorare, da raggiungere... anche in amore è cosi.
> *Quando ci si innamora si iniziano a fare progetti, si pensa al "per sempre" perdendo di vista la realtà.
> ...


Il futuro ti annoia perché non lo puoi controllare e preferisci pianificare a breve termine perché rischi meno di essere deluso.
Insomma sogni in piccolo (anche sesso invece di amore) perché i sogni siano più realizzabili?


ipazia ha detto:


> ...mi ha colpito questa tua frase...tanto.
> 
> Ma come fai a cambiare il futuro se non vivendo completamente il presente, nella sua noia, nella sua tristezza, nella sua gioia...nel suo tutto?
> 
> ...


Tu nell'aspetto di incertezza vedi la bellezza della sorpresa e dell'imprevisto.

Mi sento più vicina a te (non è sorprendente  non è la prima volta). Mi dà l'idea che anche per te "la vita è adesso".


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *Lei si è comportata così perché tutto quello che lei conosce come schema di vita rischiava di saltare. Per lei quei schemi sono le colonne d'Ercole, oltre.. il nulla.*
> 
> *Io infatti, ora me ne rendo meglio conto, mi sono innamorato del suo potenziale,* lei ha un intelligenza superlativa che se usata, almeno in parte, in modo diverso. Usata per comprendere meglio se stessa e i meccanismi di vita che attua, sarebbe potuta essere una compagna meravigliosa. Inoltre quella volontà di dedicarsi a me che le leggevo negli occhi all'inizio...
> Era un quadro bellissimo.
> ...



Ciao feather,

hai detto tutto tu. 
l'amica, nel vero senso della parola, non c'era ... 
esisteva nella tua mente, per un futuro ... 

e se la sua mente era / è chiusa tra quei pilastri d'Ercole, 
ha condiviso il tuo sogno ... guardandoti da donna, ma non da persona ... da amica ... 

avere potenziale ... sai, quando sono nata, pesavo quattro chili e mezzo e misuravo 52 cm ... 
il mio potenziale era divenire una "star" ... e intanto sono bassa e pure magra ...  ... 

Quello che conta, è quello che vi adesso e ora. 
E lei, era / è solo la donna ... 

sienne


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che discussione interessante!
> 
> Il futuro ti annoia perché non lo puoi controllare e preferisci pianificare a breve termine perché rischi meno di essere deluso.
> Insomma sogni in piccolo (anche sesso invece di amore) perché i sogni siano più realizzabili?
> ...


Il futuro mi annoia quando e' fatto di promesse... al massimo puoi fare in modo di dare a chi promette i mezzi per mantenere e poi guardi se e quando ci riesce.. e comunque anche questo si traduce in  una attesa..
devo crederci davvero molto oggi per poter vivere cosi...

si preferisco l'imprevisto.. l'imperfezione e l'attimo... del resto non sono nuovo a discorsi cosi e sapere che ti ci ritrovi mi fa sorridere.. mi rende meno "solo".. 

la vita x me e' qui e ora.. un sogno fatto di istanti che custodisco gelosamente nel cuore... per poi farne una  storia..


----------



## Fantastica (17 Dicembre 2013)

@feather

... la molla che fa davvero scattare l'innamoramento, quello forte, è proprio intravedere le potenzialità.
Ora che so che sei del Leone e pure all'ascendente, non posos fare a meno di rilevare che i miei amori leonini, tutti, si sono innamorati perché hanno visto in me un potenziale di "sviluppo", e in effetti mi hanno proprio fatta sviluppare. Ma nella loro direzione.

Aggiungo una cosuccia che forse ti servirà. Voi del Leone spesso fate tutto da soli. Cioè, la donna che avete davanti concretamente  non è che la comparsa del vasto e colorato mondo fatato che mettete in scena voi. Siete trascinanti, certo... ma facilmente non siete davvero capaci né di ascoltare, né di capire chi avete di fronte, abbagliati dal quadro d'insieme e dal sol dell'avvenire...


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather
> 
> ... la molla che fa davvero scattare l'innamoramento, quello forte, è proprio intravedere le potenzialità.
> Ora che so che sei del Leone e pure all'ascendente, non posos fare a meno di rilevare che i miei amori leonini, tutti, si sono innamorati perché hanno visto in me un potenziale di "sviluppo", e in effetti mi hanno proprio fatta sviluppare. Ma nella loro direzione.
> ...


Non ti stupirò dicendoti che concordo su quanto hai scritto qui sopra. 
Non so se e quanto c'entrino le stelle, e io sto ancora cercando una soluzione. O meglio, un modo per attuarla.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_vita_è_adesso
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEdgkKWUXvg


Baglioni secondo me dovrebbe scrivere poesie. O libri. I testi sono veramente belli, ma la musica... Veramente troppo distante dai miei gusti.
Per farti un esempio di cosa ascolto io: http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/12888-quelle-belle-da-lasciare-il-segno?p=1236303&viewfull=1#post1236303


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> La mia difficoltà nel "riadattarmi" alla prospettiva di fidarmi cosi tanto di qualcuno da pianificarci un percorso che sia più lungo di un anno contrasta tantissimo con la tua difficoltà nel trovare divertente vivere il presente..


A me questo invece suona come un: "mi sono fatto talmente tanta bua che ho paura di farmene ancora e, per paura, preferisco stare nel mio angolino sicuro invece che uscire là fuori e vivere". O almeno ci leggo anche questa componente, quando parli del fidarsi.
Sarà perché ho una paura fottuta di fare io quella fine e quindi è il mio spauracchio più grande che ora vedo ovunque.



scrittore ha detto:


> se a te annoia il presente...cerca qualcosa per cui vale la pena viversi il momento...
> può essere una corsa in moto...o un salto da una parete legato a un elastico...o un amore temporaneo...
> prova...
> basta togliere un po' di quel tempo che dedichi a pianificarti il futuro.


Infatti, ho provato lo sky diving, ora il corso di diving, avevo la moto, faccio roccia.. Ma dura il tempo dell'adrenalina e poi.. seduto in ufficio, tutto torna a galla.. :-(


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo non esclude il progettare...ma progettare altro non è che prendere in mano il presente, leggerlo e guardarlo, e individuare come proseguire per ottenere gli obiettivi sperati.
> Tenendo ben presente che nel percorso concreto, quegli obiettivi potrebbero tranquillamente cambiare...e questo lo si sa solo rimanendo ben ancorati al qui e ora, bello o brutto che sia.


E progettare non è forse guardare ai proprio sogni e agire per trasformarli in realtà?

Non so, io guardo il presente ed è di una noia mortale, allora mi chiedo come cambiarlo, come muovere la mia vita da qui. E non trovo una risposta.
E temo il mio problema è tutto qui.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> il mio potenziale era divenire una "star" ... e intanto sono bassa e pure magra ...  ...
> 
> Quello che conta, è quello che vi adesso e ora.
> E lei, era / è solo la donna ...
> ...


A me piacciono piccole e maneggevoli... 

Purtroppo quello che dici del potenziale è verissimo. Razionalmente lo so, ma accettarlo fino in fondo è un altro paio di maniche. Spero sempre che quel potenziale non vada "sprecato". Invece di diventare una donna più consapevole di sé la vedo incastrata, volontariamente, in uno schemino prefabbricato. Una donna che per paura evita accuratamente di farsi un sacco di domande.
Quello che hai detto si incastra benissimo col discorso di Fantastica. Vedere il potenziale ma poi non riuscire a valutare chi ho veramente di fronte. Accecato da un sogno. Che però sognavo solo io.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> come sai vivo la tua stessa realtá....ma sul neretto, consiglio di gettare la spugna. Come disse la vedova di Vito Schifani...."tanto non cambiano"!!!!


No, non cambiano. Ha detto bene sienne. BIsogna guardare al cosa è lei ORA, non ha cosa potrebbe essere. Quello è un sogno che sogni solo tu. E come tale non vale un cazzo.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sarà che per me il futuro non esiste, nel senso che il futuro per come la vedo io è un sogno, che potrò realizzare o meno, ma anche se lo dovessi realizzare non sarà mai come l'ho immaginato.


Vero. Ma avrai ben dei progetti, dei sogni, dei posti da raggiungere.
Anche per me non esiste. Semplicemente cerco di immaginarmelo. E me lo immagino più soddisfacente del presente.
Non so bene come spiegarlo. Ho chiara percezione del presente, non è che viva nel futuro immaginario. Ma proprio perché lo percepisco ne percepisco anche la noia, la mancanza di un perché e di uno scopo.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me piacciono piccole e maneggevoli...
> 
> Purtroppo quello che dici del potenziale è verissimo. Razionalmente lo  so, ma accettarlo fino in fondo è un altro paio di maniche. Spero sempre  che quel potenziale non vada "sprecato". Invece di diventare una donna  più consapevole di sé la vedo incastrata, volontariamente, in uno  schemino prefabbricato. Una donna che per paura evita accuratamente di  farsi un sacco di domande.
> Quello che hai detto si incastra benissimo col discorso di Fantastica.  Vedere il potenziale ma poi non riuscire a valutare chi ho veramente di  fronte. Accecato da un sogno. Che però sognavo solo io.



Ciao feather,

se razionalmente lo sai, inizia ora ad usare anche i sensi per percepirlo. 
inizia a guardarla per quello che è ... nella sua realtà ... nel suo volere ... 

i discorsi sul potenziale di una persona, divergano moltissimo. personalmente sono molto convinta che,
un potenziale non basta. è come avere una predisposizione per un qualcosa; 
avere dei semi in mano per una pianta ... ma poi, ci vuole dell'aqua, della buona terra, luce adatta ecc. 
e nonostante, non sai mai, in che direzione crescerà o si svilupperà ... 
è come un allenatore con i suoi sportivi ... lui vede il potenziale, ma poi non sà, cosa raggiungerà esattamente. 

cioè, questo cosa significa per te? che ruolo avresti avuto accanto a lei? ... 
avresti aspettato ... che si sviluppasse? che avrebbe raggiunto questa consapevolezza? 
ma questa sua ipotetica raggiunta consapevolezza ... perché dovrebbe poi coincidere con la tua? 

il tutto ha un dislivello enorme, se ci pensi bene. 
sia nell'ora che in un certo ipotetico futuro. 
perché anche tu, non è che rimani fermo ... 
non sei un allenatore ... per dire ... 

inizia a guardarla per quello che è ... veramente È ... e fa passare questa immagine attraverso i sensi!


sienne


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> cioè, questo cosa significa per te? che ruolo avresti avuto accanto a lei? ...
> avresti aspettato ... che si sviluppasse? che avrebbe raggiunto questa consapevolezza?
> ma questa sua ipotetica raggiunta consapevolezza ... perché dovrebbe poi coincidere con la tua?
> 
> ...


Ci provo, disperatamente. Ma quell'immagine, mi si sovrappone continuamente.
Io avrei davvero voluto esserle accanto mentre lei scopriva il suo meraviglioso sé. E non sapevo esattamente cosa ne sarebbe venuto fuori ma ero certo sarebbe stato qualcosa di bello. 
Invece non è "cresciuta storta" per così dire, è rimasta ferma. Non si è mossa di un mm....
Non sono riuscito a essere per lei quello stimolo a crescere che avrei voluto essere. Sono stato inutile e irrilevante ancora una volta.
Non so se capisci cosa intendo..

Il potenziale non basta, è verissimo. Infatti è finita. Non è un caso. Il potenziale da solo non vale un ca##o! E non sai come mi fa incazzare questo..
E come avere una Lamborghini in garage ma neanche un litro di benzina a disposizione.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ci provo, disperatamente. Ma quell'immagine, mi si sovrappone continuamente.
> Io avrei davvero voluto esserle accanto mentre lei scopriva il suo  meraviglioso sé. E non sapevo esattamente cosa ne sarebbe venuto fuori  ma ero certo sarebbe stato qualcosa di bello.
> Invece non è "cresciuta storta" per così dire, è rimasta ferma. Non si è mossa di un mm....
> Non sono riuscito a essere per lei quello stimolo a crescere che avrei  voluto essere. Sono stato inutile e irrilevante ancora una volta.
> ...




Ciao feather,

ora dirò una cosa personalissima, niente di grave ... ma è una cosa, che non sento mia. 

Ho ricevuto vari premi. Come ad esempio, un riconoscimento in ambito di ricerca o come più in là,
un riconoscimento in un concorso di "creatività" ecc. ecc. cose completamente contrastanti. 
Ora mi sono presentata per un posto come segretaria ... mai fatto un lavoro del genere, e perché no?
La risposta è stata, che con il mio potenziale e sapere ... svolgere un tale lavoro sarebbe sprecato ... 
Il mio compagno è una vita che mi rompe con la storia, che potrei e potrei ... e dovrei e dovrei ... 

Sai cosa è? NON ME NE FREGA! E forse, neanche a lei frega qualcosa ... vuole essere quello che è. 
Nelgi occhi degli altri, può sembrare sprecato ... può sembrare che si butta via un qualcosa di prezioso  ... 
Rileggiti. Parli di quello che volevi tu ... quello che vedi tu ... quello che consideri tu ... quello che valuti tu ... 

Forse per lei, il prezioso sta invece proprio e solo nel fatto, di essere una Lamborghini y nada mas. 
Una cosa bella da vedere ... con linee e colori ... e del motore, non se ne frega un beamata cippa. 

Amare veramente una persona è accettare e rispettare ... quello che è e vuole. 
Lei non vuole quello che vuoi o vedi tu ... 

Scusami ... lo so, non è bello quello che ho scritto. 

Capisco molto bene, cosa intendi con "essere irrilevante ancora una volta" ... lo capisco meglio,
di ciò che riesco ad esmprimere in parole scritte ... 
Ma capisci anche tu, cosa vi può essere dall'altra parte?

sienne 

PS: scusate e scusa per tutti gli errori ... ma sull'IPhone è veramente un dramma scrivere ... 
faccio del mio meglio ... ma questo coso ... fa un po' cosa vuole lui e mi stanco a tornare indietro e correggere ...


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Rileggiti. Parli di quello che volevi tu ... quello che vedi tu ... quello che consideri tu ... quello che valuti tu ...
> 
> Forse per lei, il prezioso sta invece proprio e solo nel fatto, di essere una Lamborghini y nada mas.
> Una cosa bella da vedere ... con linee e colori ... e del motore, non se ne frega un beamata cippa.
> ...


Quello che scrive mi mette una tristezza addosso che non immagini.
E mi rimane la sensazione di una cosa bellissima sprecata. Su una cosa hai ragione. Lei, com'è ORA, non la voglio. Per non parlare che non mi vuole lei.
E neanche capisco perché tu voglia un lavoro al di sotto delle tue capacità. A che pro?
Ci sono fior di idioti che vogliono diventare presidenti e per una volta che uno ha un po' di cervello si mette in un angolo buio a fare la segretaria?
Con tutto il rispetto per le segretarie per carità...
Ma davvero è un concetto che non riesco a mandar giù.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> E forse, neanche a lei frega qualcosa ... vuole essere quello che è.


Me l'ha pure detto a chiare lettere una volta. "A me non interessa conoscere meglio me stessa" mi ha detto.
Ma semplicemente è un concetto che non mi entra nella capoccia neanche a martellate. Mi sembra impossibile. 
Come se mi dicessero che l'acqua è asciutta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Me l'ha pure detto a chiare lettere una volta. "A me non interessa conoscere meglio me stessa" mi ha detto.
> Ma semplicemente è un concetto che non mi entra nella capoccia neanche a martellate. Mi sembra impossibile.
> Come se mi dicessero che l'acqua è asciutta.


Mon cher ami Fitèr, io credo che tu parta da un punto di vista erroneo.
Mi spiego meglio: tu in quella donna vedevi quello che avevi bisogno di vedere.
Non ciò che era.
Ti sei innamorato della proiezione di un tuo bisogno, poi ti sei scontrato sul muro sul quale stavi proiettando.
E in un certo senso l'hai fatto anche con tua moglie quando hai deciso di sposarla.
E secondo me anche la tua amante ti avrebbe deluso, se foste rimasti assieme... perchè lei è la persona che si descrive, non quella che tu credevi di vedere.
Lascia stare il potenziale: quello lo perdiamo quando finisce l'adolescenza, oramai siamo tutti da un pezzo solo energia cinetica... il che vuol dire che oramai le grandi decisioni (chi siamo, cosa vogliamo, dove andiamo? Un fiorino) le abbiamo prese: non ci si iscrive a medicina alla mia età, ma manco alla tua che sei più giovane, perchè è un progetto che non abbiamo più il tempo e le possibilità di portare a compimento.
Però siamo ancora in moto, possiamo fare cose, cambiare direzione, migliorarci.
Possiamo vedere i nostri errori e tentare di non ripeterli, possiamo guardare la strada percorsa ed esserne contenti... perchè tutto sommato abbiamo fatto un discreto lavoro.
Se abbiamo fatto quello che potevamo non ci viene richiesto di più: se vediamo margini di miglioramento, possiamo lavorarci.
Ma non si torna indietro, possiamo solo andare avanti.
Oppure stare fermi, ma quella è paura.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon cher ami Fitèr, io credo che tu parta da un punto di vista erroneo.
> Mi spiego meglio: tu in quella donna vedevi quello che avevi bisogno di vedere.
> Non ciò che era.
> Ti sei innamorato della proiezione di un tuo bisogno, poi ti sei scontrato sul muro sul quale stavi proiettando.
> ...



Sul neretto: naaaaaa 
Io mi sono iscritta a Psicologia a 35 anni, con una bambina di due, e mi sono laureata a 41.
Si può fare. Tutto si può fare. Certo è meglio scegliere quello che davvero conta di essere fatto.
Ed è importante distinguere chi si è già realizzato (secondo i SUOI standard) a qualunque età e chi non l'ha ancora fatto. Per i secondi è bene agire se se la sentono di agire, perchè la data di scadenza c'è solo nelle nostre zucche (o in quelle di chi ci guarda, ma in quel caso la lascerei dov'è) o sul letto di morte.
Finchè si ha energia, spirito di iniziativa e curiosità - in pratica finchè si ha spirito vitale - non usarlo per star meglio e intraprendere è un'offesa alla Vita. Ma davvero.
Sarà che sono stata una dal risveglio tardivo, ma se avessi dato ascolto agli uccellacci del malaugurio che mi dicevano 10 anni fa: "Ma dove vai? Ma stai dove sei!" sarei morta anzitempo. Vivaddio invece sono qui bella pimpante. Bisogna aver fiducia nel proprio intuito, anche se suggerisce una strada diversa da quella di altri, e anche se questi altri sono la maggioranza.


----------



## Ecate (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon cher ami Fitèr, io credo che tu parta da un punto di vista erroneo.
> Mi spiego meglio: tu in quella donna vedevi quello che avevi bisogno di vedere.
> Non ciò che era.
> Ti sei innamorato della proiezione di un tuo bisogno, poi ti sei scontrato sul muro sul quale stavi proiettando.
> ...


No, dai... Conosco tante persone che hanno plasmato o ridisegnato le loro competenze in anni non più verdissimi. Nella mia famiglia ci sono parecchi esempi di persone che si sono iscritte all'università dopo i 30 anni e ora esercitano felicemente una professione diversissima da quella precedente. 
Uno medico, che si è iscritto a medicina a 27 anni.
Una ricercatrice per una azienda farmaceutica, che ha studiato prima lettere.
Un avvocato, che ha iniziato a studiare legge a 42 anni...
Nessuno di loro è italiano.
Però ho conosciuto un ragazzo che è venuto in Italia clandestino e si è laureato.
Il potenziale secondo me c'è sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: naaaaaa
> Io mi sono iscritta a Psicologia a 35 anni, con una bambina di due, e mi sono laureata a 41.
> Si può fare. Tutto si può fare. Certo è meglio scegliere quello che davvero conta di essere fatto.
> Ed è importante distinguere chi si è già realizzato (secondo i SUOI standard) a qualunque età e chi non l'ha ancora fatto. Per i secondi è bene agire se se la sentono di agire, perchè la data di scadenza c'è solo nelle nostre zucche (o in quelle di chi ci guarda, ma in quel caso la lascerei dov'è) o sul letto di morte.
> ...


non ho scelto medicina a caso: oltre al fatto che ha un obbligo di frequenza e laboratori annessi elevato, la laurea è solo il primo passo di un percorso che implica turni doppi in ospedale, disponibilità sulle 24 ore ecc... per arrivare ad esercitare veramente la professione dopo una decina d'anni di sacrifici... a meno che tu non voglia fare l'informatore medico. Senza nulla togliere ad altri studi. Comunque chapeau per quello che hai fatto.
Però mi vorrei spiegare meglio: certo che si possono intraprendere nuove cose ed avere nuove curiosità anche alla mia età e tantopiù alla vostra; ma se il tempo non è passato invano io una direzione a 40 anni l'ho presa: posso valutare di averla sbagliata e posso correggere il tiro, ma non posso essere ancora alla ricerca della mia dimensione.
Specie se poi per questa ricerca mi appoggio su altri.
Perchè questo è proprio il contrario di quel buttarsi sulla propria strada che suggerivi tu.
...
Dici che se l'anno prossimo mi iscrivo a veterinaria mi fanno un tso?


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho scelto medicina a caso: oltre al fatto che ha un obbligo di frequenza e laboratori annessi elevato, la laurea è solo il primo passo di un percorso che implica turni doppi in ospedale, disponibilità sulle 24 ore ecc... per arrivare ad esercitare veramente la professione dopo una decina d'anni di sacrifici... a meno che tu non voglia fare l'informatore medico. Senza nulla togliere ad altri studi. Comunque chapeau per quello che hai fatto.
> Però mi vorrei spiegare meglio: certo che si possono intraprendere nuove cose ed avere nuove curiosità anche alla mia età e tantopiù alla vostra; ma se il tempo non è passato invano io una direzione a 40 anni l'ho presa: posso valutare di averla sbagliata e posso correggere il tiro, ma *non posso essere ancora alla ricerca della mia dimensione.*
> Specie se poi per questa ricerca mi appoggio su altri.
> Perchè questo è proprio il contrario di quel buttarsi sulla propria strada che suggerivi tu.
> ...



Perchè non puoi? Forse sarebbe preferibile che non lo fossi, ma perchè sempre un giudizio? Se è così, è così.


Su veterinaria: ti ci vedo :inlove::inlove:
No, secondo me il tso lo sfanghi


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè non puoi? Forse sarebbe preferibile che non lo fossi, ma perchè sempre un giudizio? Se è così, è così.
> 
> 
> Su veterinaria: ti ci vedo :inlove::inlove:
> No, secondo me il tso lo sfanghi


ma non posso perchè allora tutto quello che ho costruito finora l'ho costruito mentre andavo alla deriva.
Ma il mio è il punto di vista di una persona che ha fatto scelte anche forti e rinunce anche grandi... di cui non ho rimpianto alcuno, perchè mi hanno portato a determinati risultati che mi ero prefissata come inderogabili. Non ho realizzato tutti i sogni che avevo... ma di quello che ho realizzato sono contenta. Se oggi ancora non sapessi quello che voglio, non potrei essere contenta di ciò che ho... e mi sentirei persa, temo.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non posso perchè allora tutto quello che ho costruito finora l'ho costruito mentre andavo alla deriva.
> Ma il mio è il punto di vista di una persona che ha fatto scelte anche forti e rinunce anche grandi... di cui non ho rimpianto alcuno, perchè mi hanno portato a determinati risultati che mi ero prefissata come inderogabili. Non ho realizzato tutti i sogni che avevo... ma di quello che ho realizzato sono contenta. Se oggi ancora non sapessi quello che voglio, non potrei essere contenta di ciò che ho... e mi sentirei persa, temo.


Infatti non credo che in gioco ci sia la soddisfazione di ogni desiderio, ma la sensazione di essersi realizzati.
Tu ce l'hai, Feather no, e infatti si sente perso.
Anch'io mi sono sentita persa, in passato, ma ho cercato, non sono stata ferma, e ho trovato. E spero che lui faccia altrettanto.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Finchè si ha energia, spirito di iniziativa e curiosità - in pratica finchè si ha spirito vitale - non usarlo per star meglio e intraprendere è un'offesa alla Vita. Ma davvero.
> Sarà che sono stata una dal risveglio tardivo, ma se avessi dato ascolto agli uccellacci del malaugurio


Fiuuuu... Grazie, a leggere Sbri m'era venuto un coccolone.
M'ero immaginato che sarei rimasto quello che sono e dove sono per i prossimi 30 anni, senza possibilità di diventare qualcosa di meglio.
Uno non può svegliarsi a 30 anni e dire: cazzo, finora ho dormito, ma dove avevo la testa ? 
Io mi auguro sia possibile, lo spero.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Fiuuuu... Grazie, a leggere Sbri m'era venuto un coccolone.
> M'ero immaginato che sarei rimasto quello che sono e dove sono per i prossimi 30 anni, senza possibilità di diventare qualcosa di meglio.
> Uno non può svegliarsi a 30 anni e dire: cazzo, finora ho dormito, ma dove avevo la testa?
> Io mi auguro sia possibile, lo spero.




Si può. Ma è dura, eh. Però ne vale la pena


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Fiuuuu... Grazie, a leggere Sbri m'era venuto un coccolone.
> M'ero immaginato che sarei rimasto quello che sono e dove sono per i prossimi 30 anni, senza possibilità di diventare qualcosa di meglio.
> Uno non può svegliarsi a 30 anni e dire: cazzo, finora ho dormito, ma dove avevo la testa ?
> Io mi auguro sia possibile, lo spero.


Sono stata troppo categorica e mi sono spiegata male mischiando due cose che volevo dire. Certo che puoi svegliarti e chiederti cosa davvero vuoi... senza cercare la risposta in un'altra persona, però. Neppure l'approvazione. Se trovi una persona che ti sostiene ti va già di culo... ops volevo dire che è già una fortuna.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: naaaaaa
> Bisogna aver fiducia nel proprio intuito, anche se suggerisce una strada diversa da quella di altri, e anche se questi altri sono la maggioranza.


Ma io ci devo avere l'intuito made in china, non funziona tanto bene. Non mi suggerisce un tubo, maledetto lui.
Comunque anch'io sto cercando di laurearmi ora, alla mia veneranda eta'. E sto anche cercando un lavoro che sia completamente diverso da quello che ho ora anche se nello stesso settore di competenze, mi secca anche buttare nel cesso 10 anni di esperienza.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè non puoi? Forse sarebbe preferibile che non lo fossi, ma perchè sempre un giudizio? Se è così, è così.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non posso perchè allora tutto quello che ho costruito finora l'ho costruito mentre andavo alla deriva.
> mi sentirei persa, temo.


Ecco appunto, io alla deriva un po' mi ci sento. Ma.... e' difficile da spiegare a parole, non e' che sia scontento di quello che ho creato finora. Tutt'altro, ho un lavor che non mi dispiace, un buon sitpendio, una casa che sto pagando, una famiglia che sulla carta e' meravigliosa, relazione con la moglie a parte.
Pero'... pero' manca qualcosa, forse manca davvero solo una compagna con cui condividere, forse invece ha ragione sbri ed e' solo un abbaglio, non riesco a capirlo. Ho forse proprio perche' ho raggiunto gli obiettivi ora mi manca un nuovo obiettivo, non so, non riesco a capire da qui.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Anch'io mi sono sentita persa, in passato, ma ho cercato, non sono stata ferma, e ho trovato. E spero che lui faccia altrettanto.


Se solo sapessi dove andare.. Tu come/dove hai trovato quello che mancava? ...se posso chiedere..


----------



## scrittore (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco appunto, io alla deriva un po' mi ci sento. Ma.... e' difficile da spiegare a parole, non e' che sia scontento di quello che ho creato finora. Tutt'altro, ho un lavor che non mi dispiace, un buon sitpendio, una casa che sto pagando, una famiglia che sulla carta e' meravigliosa, relazione con la moglie a parte.
> Pero'... pero' manca qualcosa, forse manca davvero solo una compagna con cui condividere, forse invece ha ragione sbri ed e' solo un abbaglio, non riesco a capirlo. Ho forse proprio perche' ho raggiunto gli obiettivi ora mi manca un nuovo obiettivo, non so, non riesco a capire da qui.


secondo me e forse mi ripeto ma tanto lo so di essere noioso...dovresti concentrarti su obiettivi più piccoli.

Cambiare lavoro...cercarti una compagna con cui condividere li vedo come obiettivi:

di lungo periodo - e sai bene che io odio vivere di aspettative  
destabilizzanti  - in entrambi i casi avrai un problema di adattamento a una nuova realtà. 

se posso suggerire....
un centro massaggi orientale al posto della compagna con cui condividere è più pratico e ti lascia un ora della tua vita solo per te da utilizzare in più modi... tra cui anche parlare  

un breve corso di forex marketing con tanto di account dove investi circa 5000 euro da suddividere in tante operazioni di trading giornaliero... obiettivo avere entro fine 2014 un aumento del 50% del capitale investito ossia 7500 euro  che utilizzerai per rientrare delle spese del centro massaggi orientale e perchè no...fare un regalo alla tua compagna di vita!    

semplice...breve e redditizio... 

se poi vuoi consigli chiedi pure all'esperto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco appunto, io alla deriva un po' mi ci sento. Ma.... e' difficile da spiegare a parole, non e' che sia scontento di quello che ho creato finora. Tutt'altro, ho un lavor che non mi dispiace, un buon sitpendio, una casa che sto pagando, una famiglia che sulla carta e' meravigliosa, relazione con la moglie a parte.
> Pero'... pero' manca qualcosa, forse manca davvero solo una compagna con cui condividere, forse invece ha ragione sbri ed e' solo un abbaglio, non riesco a capirlo. Ho forse proprio perche' ho raggiunto gli obiettivi ora mi manca un nuovo obiettivo, non so, non riesco a capire da qui.


forse banalmente in un paese straniero, che ha una cultura che non è la tua, con una moglie che non senti compagna... ti senti solo.
La solitudine è una brutta bestia.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> destabilizzanti  - in entrambi i casi avrai un problema di adattamento a una nuova realtà.
> 
> se posso suggerire....
> un centro massaggi orientale al posto della compagna con cui condividere
> ...


I consigli sono sempre molto ben accetti. 

Una precisazione pero', non capisco cosa intendi con problemi di adattamento alla nuova realta'. Io quando mi sono trasferito all'estero, vissuto con estranei, anche da solo e senza conoscere nessuno, non ho mai avuto problemi di adattamento. Io i problemi, e anche grossi, ce li ho ora, ad adattarmi a QUESTA realta'.

Per il centro di massaggi orientali.. done.
Per il forex, e' una bella idea in effetti, mi terrebbe la mente impegnata durante il giorno e potrebbe anche coprire i costi come dici tu. Bella idea, grazie


----------



## scrittore (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> I consigli sono sempre molto ben accetti.
> 
> Una precisazione pero', non capisco cosa intendi con problemi di adattamento alla nuova realta'. Io quando mi sono trasferito all'estero, vissuto con estranei, anche da solo e senza conoscere nessuno, non ho mai avuto problemi di adattamento. Io i problemi, e anche grossi, ce li ho ora, ad adattarmi a QUESTA realta'.
> 
> ...


ah già tu sei leone...ste cose fanno per noi.. ;-)

comunque per problemi di adattamento alla nuova realtà intendo esattamente quei problemi che ha qualsiasi persona quando deve affrontare cambiamenti drastici come un trasferimento all'estero ( problemi con la lingua ad es...) o l'abbandono di un partner e l'inizio di una convivenza con un altro partner ( problemi legati al fallimento nel primo caso..o di gestione degli spazi dall'altro ) 

poi certo ognuno di noi affronta tutto questo in modo diverso...anche per me è stato facile cambiare quando ho vissuto fuori...quando son tornato a roma ...
ma non siamo tutti uguali....


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> forse banalmente in un paese straniero, che ha una cultura che non è la tua, con una moglie che non senti compagna... ti senti solo.
> La solitudine è una brutta bestia.


Boh.. solo che non sembra solitudine, non ci assomiglia neanche un po'... 
E non ho mai sofferto la solitudine in vita mia.. Boh.. Mi sembrerebbe strano se scoprissi che hai ragione.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se solo sapessi dove andare.. Tu come/dove hai trovato quello che mancava? ...se posso chiedere..


Certo che puoi, ci mancherebbe 
Ho cercato persone che trovavo recettive, e non giudicanti, con cui confrontarmi.
Erano gli anni della seconda laurea, per l'appunto, e fu illuminante proprio un forum, quello dell'università.
A loro non sembravo tanto 'strana', come mi sono sentita in mezzo ai coetanei (a qualunque età). Mi hanno aiutato a far luce dentro di me, e pian piano la vergogna che mi rendeva sorda a quel che il cuore cercava di dirmi è andata via. 
Poi, ovviamente, ho proceduto per tentativi ed errori. Parecchi errori. Ma era il minimo che potessi aspettarmi.
Ti consiglio persone-specchio, insomma


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Baglioni secondo me dovrebbe scrivere poesie. O libri. I testi sono veramente belli, ma la musica... Veramente troppo distante dai miei gusti.
> Per farti un esempio di cosa ascolto io: http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...are-il-segno?p=1236303&viewfull=1#post1236303


A me interessano più le parole.
Trovo bella anche la musica.
Nell'ultimo album ci sono canzoni incredibili, per me.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché buon per me?


Di fatto ti hanno già risposto altri. In sintesi: non era vero, era solo un sogno. Un sogno solo tuo. Ora sei sveglio.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Di fatto ti hanno già risposto altri. In sintesi: non era vero, era solo un sogno. Un sogno solo tuo. Ora sei sveglio.


Già, ma non sono sicuro di aver fatto un affare.
Hai presente quando ti svegli la domenica mattina e vorresti non esserti svegliato così presto ma esserti goduto una mezz'ora in più..?

:mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che discussione interessante!
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


ciao Brunetta

è vero.

Per me la vita è nel qui e ora.

Forse perchè lasciare andare quello che del passato mi condizionava (e mi condiziona) è stato (ed è) un percorso faticoso. Forse perchè mi sono rifugiata nel futuro credendo di trovare lì le mie risposte.

Alla fine, ho ri-scoperto che è nell'ascolto della vita che scorre dentro e addosso che trovo energia, per cercare, scoprire e rinnovare...me, e soltanto me.

E questo ascolto è solo nell'adesso. Nella presenza a se stessi.  

Anche io mi ritrovo spesso vicina a te...e mi piace molto, perchè ti incontro nella diversità.


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Vero. Ma avrai ben dei progetti, dei sogni, dei posti da raggiungere.
> Anche per me non esiste. Semplicemente cerco di immaginarmelo. E me lo immagino più soddisfacente del presente.
> Non so bene come spiegarlo. Ho chiara percezione del presente, non è che viva nel futuro immaginario. Ma proprio perché lo percepisco ne percepisco anche la noia, la mancanza di un perché e di uno scopo.





feather ha detto:


> E progettare non è forse guardare ai proprio sogni e agire per trasformarli in realtà?
> 
> Non so, io guardo il presente ed è di una noia mortale, allora mi chiedo come cambiarlo, come muovere la mia vita da qui. E non trovo una risposta.
> E temo il mio problema è tutto qui.


Certo che ho dei progetti. Ma.

Hanno radici nel presente. E non in quello che mi immagino del futuro.

Il futuro è un'orizzonte, e come l'orizzonte è sfumato. Non è più, per me, un luogo in cui proiettarmi per uscire da un presente che non mi piace, che mi pesa, che mi fa male.

Nel bello e nel brutto del mio presente raccolgo limiti e risorse, e finalmente riesco a vivermeli nella loro interezza. E sono la base su cui lavorare per esplicitare il progetto. Base concreta. 

Non mi chiedo come cambiare il presente. Mi chiedo come viverlo in pienezza. Non voglio modificarlo, voglio viverlo, perchè vivendolo si modifica da solo.

Progettare significa leggere la realtà concreta e presente.
Leggere potenzialità e limiti.
Stabilire obiettivi che siano attinenti e verificabili.
Concentrarsi sulle potenzialità e implementarle.
Alla luce delle variabili controllabili e manipolabili nel concreto.

E il concreto è solo nel qui e ora.

Questo è progettare. 

Tenendo ben presente che, siccome l'osservato e l'osservante si influenzano a vicenda, sia le letture sia gli obiettivi potrebbero dover essere modificati in itinere.

Ma anche questo lo si fa nel presente, osservando e valutando il percorso nel suo svolgersi.

Il futuro è un'ipotesi. Da verificare. Liberamente. 
Considerando che in quanto ipotesi, potrebbe benissimo essere sbagliata. Il futuro è nel presente. Il presente è il luogo della costruzione.
 Il futuro è solo un risultato, il più delle volte imprevisto.


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: naaaaaa
> Io mi sono iscritta a Psicologia a 35 anni, con una bambina di due, e mi sono laureata a 41.
> *Si può fare. Tutto si può fare. Certo è meglio scegliere quello che davvero conta di essere fatto.*
> Ed è importante distinguere chi si è già realizzato (secondo i SUOI standard) a qualunque età e chi non l'ha ancora fatto. *Per i secondi è bene agire se se la sentono di agire, perchè la data di scadenza c'è solo nelle nostre zucche (o in quelle di chi ci guarda, ma in quel caso la lascerei dov'è) o sul letto di morte.*
> ...



:applauso: 

:inlove::inlove:


...grazie...è bellissimo leggere quello che hai scritto..


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che ho dei progetti. Ma.
> 
> Hanno radici nel presente. E non in quello che mi immagino del futuro.
> 
> ...


Mi piace la tua razionalità.
Bello aver progetti.
Ma bisogna anche essere sempre pronti 
che possano sfumare.

Vediamo...
Proprio oggi parlavo con un collega...
Sto qua diceva ad un tecnico...
Sai sono pochi al mondo che sono in grado di eseguire tutta l'opera di Bach.

Io ho risposto che oggi come oggi non sarei proprio assolutamente in grado di studiarla...
Veramente mettere in testa pezzi nuovi è molto faticoso per me...

La mia fortuna è stata che tra i diciasette e venticinque anni io ho assorbito come una spugna una mole inverosimile di partiture...
Al punto che se volessi solo ciclare il mio repertorio ho da fare cento vite...

E' bello comunque nella vita riuscire a trasformare crisi in opportunità...

Per imparare l'opera omnia di Bach ci vogliono sei anni di studio, fatto con una certa metodicità.

Allora se adesso avessi le energie e l'entusiasmo di un tempo potrei completare il ciclo di tutte le opere per tastiera no?
Ma mi areno subito...

Allora mi sono detto...

Perchè non imparo a nuotare?


----------



## mic (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua razionalità.
> Bello aver progetti.
> Ma bisogna anche essere sempre pronti
> che possano sfumare.
> ...


Non ci stai andando ad un corso di nuoto?


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

Più ci penso e più mi convinco ha ragione Rabarbaro, l'intesa intellettuale e sessuale è una chimera. Sto inseguendo e sprecando energie inseguendo fantasmi. 
Mi sono innamorato di un film che proiettavo io. E mi sono scornato col muro di proiezione. Eppure.. Ancora sento bruciare l'amore per quel sogno.. Da far male...
La vita è tutta qua e quello è questo che offre. 
Tanto o poco quello è... se riesco a farmelo bastare tanti meglio per tutti. 
Chissà perché sono nato così..


Scusate i pensieri alcolici in libertà.


----------



## Calipso (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Più ci penso e più mi convinco ha ragione Rabarbaro, l'intesa intellettuale e sessuale è una chimera. Sto inseguendo e sprecando energie inseguendo fantasmi.
> Mi sono innamorato di un film che proiettavo io. E mi sono scornato col muro di proiezione. Eppure.. Ancora sento bruciare l'amore per quel sogno.. Da far male...
> La vita è tutta qua e quello è questo che offre.
> Tanto o poco quello è... se riesco a farmelo bastare tanti meglio per tutti.
> ...



Hai bevuto ?


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Hai bevuto ?


Abbastanzina per sciogliere le corde che di solito tengono a bada il tutto...


----------



## Calipso (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Abbastanzina per sciogliere le corde che di solito tengono a bada il tutto...


e che ci fai da solo? 
Mai bere da soli! 
ci vuole sempre una spalla vicino... sia per quella allegra che per quella triste


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

Si, c'era qualcuno. Per essere precisi il capo della mia ex lei. Persona in gamba ma non posso dire troppo....


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e che ci fai da solo?
> *Mai bere da soli!*
> ci vuole sempre una spalla vicino... sia per quella allegra che per quella triste


Hai ragione.


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Feather con la sbronza triste?
Dai che coi freni inibitori abbassati puoi buttare fuori un po' di merda mentale in libertà e poi sentirti scusato 
Depurati su Corna.net!
:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Feather con la sbronza triste?
> Dai che coi freni inibitori abbassati puoi buttare fuori un po' di* merda mentale *in libertà e poi sentirti scusato
> Depurati su Corna.net!
> :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: abbiamo fulgidi esempi ...


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: abbiamo fulgidi esempi ...


Disgraziatamente!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma Feather è un signore, tutta un'altra pasta


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Disgraziatamente!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma Feather è un signore, tutta un'altra pasta


ahh... mon ami Fitér...


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Cavolo...*



feather ha detto:


> Più ci penso e più mi convinco ha ragione Rabarbaro, l'intesa intellettuale e sessuale è una chimera. Sto inseguendo e sprecando energie inseguendo fantasmi.
> Mi sono innamorato di un film che proiettavo io. E mi sono scornato col muro di proiezione. Eppure.. Ancora sento bruciare l'amore per quel sogno.. Da far male...
> La vita è tutta qua e quello è questo che offre.
> Tanto o poco quello è... se riesco a farmelo bastare tanti meglio per tutti.
> ...


....grande, il potere delle illusioni che creiamo....


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahh... mon ami Fitér...


Parbleau!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Più ci penso e più mi convinco ha ragione Rabarbaro, l'intesa intellettuale e sessuale è una chimera. Sto inseguendo e sprecando energie inseguendo fantasmi.
> Mi sono innamorato di un film che proiettavo io. E mi sono scornato col muro di proiezione. Eppure.. Ancora sento bruciare l'amore per quel sogno.. Da far male...
> La vita è tutta qua e quello è questo che offre.
> Tanto o poco quello è... se riesco a farmelo bastare tanti meglio per tutti.
> ...


Pensa a me che sono sposato con un quadro antico...
Quasi quasi lo vendo all'asta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il rancore è un modo per rimanere dentro una relazione anche se ne è fuori.


Tu ne provi ancora?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Più ci penso e più mi convinco ha ragione Rabarbaro, l'intesa intellettuale e sessuale è una chimera.


Invece esiste. Eccome se esiste. Però nel tuo caso non ti basta. Volevi di più. Volevi che fosse lei l'artefice di tutto. Del tuo cambiamento di vita del tuo uscire da un matrimonio che non ti soddisfa. Se lei lo avesse fatto l'avresti incolpata a vita.


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Invece esiste. Eccome se esiste. Però nel tuo caso non ti basta. Volevi di più. Volevi che fosse lei l'artefice di tutto. Del tuo cambiamento di vita del tuo uscire da un matrimonio che non ti soddisfa. Se lei lo avesse fatto l'avresti incolpata a vita.


Sarà che sono le tre di notte ma non ti seguo..
a. Non mi basta? ma se non la ho mai provata.... 
b. perché l'avrei incolpata? Io la incolpo semmai di NON averlo fatto..


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sarà che sono le tre di notte ma non ti seguo..
> a. Non mi basta? ma se non la ho mai provata....
> b. perché l'avrei incolpata? Io la incolpo semmai di NON averlo fatto..


Non hai mai provato perchè lei non lasciava il marito? Anche tu non hai mai lasciato tua moglie.
Tutto dipende(va) da lei...


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Feather con la sbronza triste?


Mi ha stupito la cosa, se basta un po' di alcool per rispedirmi qui... Cazzo, è ancora tutto là... Altro che uscirne.. Lo sto solo tenendo a bada.. Alcool e stanchezza permettendo.


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi ha stupito la cosa, se basta un po' di alcool per rispedirmi qui... Cazzo, è ancora tutto là... Altro che uscirne.. Lo sto solo tenendo a bada.. Alcool e stanchezza permettendo.


Buono a sapersi.
Sempre meglio renderti conto che sei ancora in fase oscillatoria piuttosto che raccontarti un sacco di balle.
Comunque d'amore non si muore; è solo una lunga rottura di palle venirne fuori, se qualcosa va storto


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non hai mai provato perchè lei non lasciava il marito? Anche tu non hai mai lasciato tua moglie.
> Tutto dipende(va) da lei...


Non ho mai provato perché lei, quando è stata l'ora di iniziare un percorso con me, ha invece iniziato un percorso nella direzione opposta. 
E tutto dipendeva da lei, per questo gliene faccio una colpa. Di NON averlo fatto.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi.
> Sempre meglio renderti conto che sei ancora in fase oscillatoria piuttosto che raccontarti un sacco di balle.
> Comunque d'amore non si muore; è solo una *lunga rottura di palle venirne fuori, *se qualcosa va storto



Una delle tante che capitano nella vita.


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi.
> Sempre meglio renderti conto che sei ancora in fase oscillatoria piuttosto che raccontarti un sacco di balle.
> Comunque d'amore non si muore; è solo una lunga rottura di palle venirne fuori, se qualcosa va storto


Già, solo che io non ho tempo, devo farmi passare la scuffia alle svelte per capire cosa devo fare con mia moglie. E se si, accontentarla con il secondo figlio. 
Se impiego 10 anni per venirne fuori sarà troppo tardi, per tutto.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, solo che io non ho tempo, devo farmi passare la scuffia alle svelte per capire cosa devo fare con mia moglie. E se si, *accontentarla con il secondo figlio. *
> Se impiego 10 anni per venirne fuori sarà troppo tardi, per tutto.



Che tristezza, non si può leggere.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, solo che io non ho tempo, devo farmi passare la scuffia alle svelte per capire cosa devo fare con mia moglie.* E se si, accontentarla con il secondo figlio. *
> Se impiego 10 anni per venirne fuori sarà troppo tardi, per tutto.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho mai provato perché lei, *quando è stata l'ora di iniziare un percorso con me*, ha invece iniziato un percorso nella direzione opposta.
> E tutto dipendeva da lei, per questo gliene faccio una colpa. Di NON averlo fatto.


Scusa sono stata assente per un po', 'quando è stata l'ora di iniziare un percorso con me' in che senso?


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, solo che io non ho tempo, devo farmi passare la scuffia alle svelte per capire cosa devo fare con mia moglie. E se si, accontentarla con il secondo figlio.
> Se impiego 10 anni per venirne fuori sarà troppo tardi, per tutto.


Non dire cazzate.
Ti sei tradito fino ad ora: adesso c'è uno spiraglio di luce e ti metti premura? Vuoi fare altre scelte di staminchia e trovarti veramente all'ergastolo al prossimo giro?
Non mi fare incazzare, Feather.
Fermo lì.
Non muovere un passo.
Non con tutta questa merda nel cervello.


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa sono stata assente per un po', 'quando è stata l'ora di iniziare un percorso con me' in che senso?


Nel senso che se all'inizio le leggevo una luce negli occhi, la voglia di dedicarsi a me e condividere con me se stessa e i suoi pensieri e desideri. Dopo un po' ha seppellito tutto e il resto è stata un lungo seppelllire quello che provava per 'concentrarsi' (a modo suo) sulla famiglia che ha già che la faceva sentire più protetta e accettata socialmente.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non dire cazzate.
> Ti sei tradito fino ad ora: adesso c'è uno spiraglio di luce e ti metti premura? *Vuoi fare altre scelte di staminchia e trovarti veramente all'ergastolo al prossimo giro?*
> Non mi fare incazzare, Feather.
> Fermo lì.
> ...


Ti dirò che è una scelta che non mi sorprende. Ne ho viste di coppie in rottura che cercano di sistemarsi con la nascita di un figlio. E forse le prime a sbagliare siamo noi donne che lo chiediamo. Lo chiediamo?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Nel senso che se all'inizio le leggevo una luce negli occhi, la voglia di dedicarsi a me e condividere con me se stessa e i suoi pensieri e desideri. Dopo un po' ha seppellito tutto e il resto è stata un lungo seppelllire quello che provava per 'concentrarsi' (a modo suo) sulla famiglia che ha già che l*a faceva sentire più protetta* e accettata socialmente.


Quindi inizio per modo di dire. Concretamente hai fatto dei passi?


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tristezza, non si può leggere.





MK ha detto:


>





Leda ha detto:


> Non con tutta questa merda nel cervello.


Appunto che finché ho tutta sta merda in testa non posso fare niente (mi perdonerà Sbri per il francesismo). Per questo non posso andare avanti 10 anni così..
E se scoprissi che è mia moglie quella con vivrò? Perché no a quel punto? Contenta lei, contento il bimbo, meno sensi di colpa io..


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Appunto che finché ho tutta sta merda in testa non posso fare niente (mi perdonerà Sbri per il francesismo). Per questo non posso andare avanti 10 anni così..
> E se scoprissi che è mia moglie quella con vivrò? Perché no a quel punto? *Contenta lei, contento il bimbo, meno sensi di colpa io..*


Minchia Feather ma è la TUA vita. Sei tu e unicamente TU responsabile della TUA sofferenza. Ti vuoi così male?


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi inizio per modo di dire. Concretamente hai fatto dei passi?


No. Le ho letto la possibilità negli occhi per un breve periodo. Poi ha spento la luce. Niente passi quindi.


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ti dirò che è una scelta che non mi sorprende. Ne ho viste di coppie in rottura che cercano di sistemarsi con la nascita di un figlio. E forse le prime a sbagliare siamo noi donne che lo chiediamo. Lo chiediamo?


No, non è per risolvere il matrimonio. È per non fare vivere da solo il primogenito..


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No. Le ho letto la possibilità negli occhi per un breve periodo. Poi ha spento la luce. *Niente passi quindi.*


E hai sbagliato. Noi donne amiamo la concretezza. Anche la luce negli occhi è vero. Ma se non ci sono i fatti si spegne in fretta. E si ritorna alla realtà. Coi piedi per terra.


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Minchia Feather ma è la TUA vita. Sei tu e unicamente TU responsabile della TUA sofferenza. Ti vuoi così male?


Non saprei in tutta onstà rispondere. 
Io sono comunque responsabile anche della felicità di mia moglie e di mio figlio. Con delle scelte in un senso o nell'altro.. Non è più solo la MIA vita...


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, non è per risolvere il matrimonio. È per non fare vivere da solo il primogenito..


E per trovarti i ceppi alle caviglie, così sentirai di non avere scelta e avrai lasciato la responsabilità della tua vita in mani altrui. Bravo, bravo. Eccellente.



:calcio:


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, non è per risolvere il matrimonio. *È per non fare vivere da solo il primogenito*..


Che ha quanto, un anno? Due? E sicuramente sta soffrendo per non avere un fratello o una sorella. Forse preferirebbe un padre felice non trovi?


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E hai sbagliato. Noi donne amiamo la concretezza. Anche la luce negli occhi è vero. Ma se non ci sono i fatti si spegne in fretta. E si ritorna alla realtà. Coi piedi per terra.


Continuo a stentare.. Cosa intendi? Cosa avrei dovuto fare quindi? In cosa ho sbagliato?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a stentare.. Cosa intendi? Cosa avrei dovuto fare quindi? In cosa ho sbagliato?


Le hai detto che avresti lasciato tua moglie per lei? Che avresti rinunciato alla tua sicurezza sociale e alla protezione del tuo ambiente? E lei ha risposto 'no grazie sto bene dove sto, saluti e grazie' ?


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Che ha quanto, un anno? Due? E sicuramente sta soffrendo per non avere un fratello o una sorella. Forse preferirebbe un padre felice non trovi?


Due e mezzo. No non mi sembra soffra. Almeno per ora. Ma forse ha ragione mia moglie è con un fratello vivrebbe meglio, meno solo.. Non ho mai avuto fratelli e vado male a capire..
Preferirebbe una famiglia unita immagino. 
Il padre è fregato comunque. Posso separarmi e procurare un sacco di dolore a tutti o stare. La differenza? Onestamente comincio a non vederla più..


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Le hai detto che avresti lasciato tua moglie per lei? Che avresti rinunciato alla tua sicurezza sociale e alla protezione del tuo ambiente? E lei ha risposto 'no grazie sto bene dove sto, saluti e grazie' ?


Il riassunto è accurato, si.


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E per trovarti i ceppi alle caviglie, così sentirai di non avere scelta e avrai lasciato la responsabilità della tua vita in mani altrui.


Ma se dovessi scoprire che i ceppi me li terrò comunque... Perché no..?
Solo che non ci posso mettere un'eternità a capirlo..


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il riassunto è accurato, si.


Beh allora passi concreti li hai fatti. Ne hai parlato con lei. E ha risposto picche. Ok.
ps Pensa solo a quello che vuoi tu. Macerarti nei sensi di colpa non ti fa andare da nessuna parte. Prenditi una pausa di riflessione. Magari dopo le feste.


----------



## Etrusco (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ci provo, disperatamente. Ma quell'immagine, mi si sovrappone continuamente.
> Io avrei davvero voluto esserle accanto mentre lei scopriva il suo meraviglioso sé. E non sapevo esattamente cosa ne sarebbe venuto fuori ma ero certo sarebbe stato qualcosa di bello.
> Invece non è "cresciuta storta" per così dire, è rimasta ferma. Non si è mossa di un mm....
> Non sono riuscito a essere per lei quello stimolo a crescere che avrei voluto essere. Sono stato inutile e irrilevante ancora una volta.
> ...


Lo so, lo vedi come l'ennesimo fallimento. Non esser riuscito a farla uscire dal bozzolo delle sue paure, dei suoi preconcetti lo vedi come un tuo personale fallimento. Ora ti dirò qualcosa che vorrei qualcuno dicesse a me: caro feather tu hai fatto tutto il possibile, e anche parte del' impossibile, per aiutarla. Non puoi, non devi avere rimpianti. Semmai sarà lei ad averne quando domani, dopodomani o fra un anno si accorgerà a cosa o a che ha rinunciato pur di mantenersi nella sua comoda vita. Vedrai, in quel momento percepirà a cosa ha rinunciato rinunciando a father......e tu ne sarai già fuori perché questa storia ti sta emotivamente facendo crescere......lei no, ci rimarrà prigioniera per anni


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Lo so, lo vedi come l'ennesimo fallimento. Non esser riuscito a farla uscire dal bozzolo delle sue paure, dei suoi preconcetti lo vedi come un tuo personale fallimento. Ora ti dirò qualcosa che vorrei qualcuno dicesse a me: caro feather tu *hai fatto tutto il possibile, e anche parte del' impossibile, per aiutarla*. Non puoi, non devi avere rimpianti. Semmai *sarà lei ad averne quando domani, dopodomani o fra un anno si accorgerà a cosa o a che ha rinunciato pur di mantenersi nella sua comoda vita. Vedrai, in quel momento percepirà a cosa ha rinunciato rinunciando a father*......e tu ne sarai già fuori perché questa storia ti sta emotivamente facendo crescere......lei no, ci rimarrà prigioniera per anni


Scusami...mi ha colpito quello che hai scritto, in particolare il grassetto.

Non si può aiutare chi non ritiene di averne bisogno, o chi non vuole aiuto. 
Non si può aiutare nessuno che non faccia almeno il primo passo. 
Non si può proprio. 
Semmai si accompagna lungo un percorso, ma è compagnia...ognuno fa il suo di percorso. 
Per fortuna..

Rispetto al secondo grassetto...potrò sembrare dura..ma..perchè consolarsi pensando che l'altro starà peggio? che avrà dei rimpianti?

Che se poi quello non li ha sono meno felice di me?

E se li dovesse avere, la mia vita migliora? E' più ricca?

Perchè far dipendere la propria serenità da quella di qualcun altro?

Non capisco..o forse ho capito male...boh.

Non potrebbe semplicemente essere che quello che uno sente con una certa intensità l'altro non lo senta con la stessa intensità?

Non si può semplicemente dirsi che non è un fallimento personale, ma che semplicemente non è andata. 
Per X motivi non comprensibili al momento. 
Dandosi la possibilità e la pazienza di scoprire se prima o poi avranno un senso. 
Accettando di partenza che potrebbero non averne neanche un po'. 

Non so, eh...


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ipazia ti smeralderei ad ogni piè sospinto, ma il sistema me lo impedisce.
Maledetto sistema


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Tu ne provi ancora?


No.
Provo disprezzo.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Appunto che finché ho tutta sta merda in testa non posso fare niente (mi perdonerà Sbri per il francesismo). Per questo non posso andare avanti 10 anni così..
> E se scoprissi che è mia moglie quella con vivrò? Perché no a quel punto? Contenta lei, contento il bimbo, meno sensi di colpa io..



Io continuo a trovare triste la cosa, messa cosi, praticamente sarebbe un rimedio tua moglie, preferirei restare sola a vita.

In quanto al figlio unico, ha molti lati positivi. Spesso i fratelli malsisopportano, pochi momenti di pace e migliaia di battibecchi e litigi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non dire cazzate.
> Ti sei tradito fino ad ora: adesso c'è uno spiraglio di luce e ti metti premura? Vuoi fare altre scelte di staminchia e trovarti veramente all'ergastolo al prossimo giro?
> Non mi fare incazzare, Feather.
> Fermo lì.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io continuo a trovare triste la cosa, messa cosi, praticamente sarebbe un rimedio tua moglie, preferirei restare sola a vita.
> 
> In quanto al figlio unico, ha molti lati positivi. Spesso i fratelli malsisopportano, pochi momenti di pace e migliaia di battibecchi e litigi.


E disfare tutto a 45 anni è molto peggio che a 36 :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ipazia ti smeralderei ad ogni piè sospinto, ma il sistema me lo impedisce.
> Maledetto sistema


Non dirlo a me.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

36??? Madonnamiachegiovane, mia figlia ne ha 37. No, non si può essere cosi a 36 anni, scalerei il K2 di notte se li avessi pur di non rassegnarmi ad una vita che non mi piace.


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2013)

@leda @brunetta

è reciproco...molto reciproco:smile:


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> @leda @brunetta
> 
> è reciproco...molto reciproco:smile:


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io continuo a trovare triste la cosa, messa cosi, praticamente sarebbe un rimedio tua moglie, preferirei restare sola a vita.
> 
> *In quanto al figlio unico, ha molti lati positivi*. Spesso i fratelli malsisopportano, pochi momenti di pace e migliaia di battibecchi e litigi.


Io sono figlia unica e mi è dispiaciuto non avere fratelli. Ora poi che vedo i miei figli... si menano ogni giorno (a volte ho quasi paura che si facciano male davvero) ma sono legatissimi, giocano e si cercano in continuazione... e penso che, oltre al fatto di vedere ogni giorno sia il papà che la mamma, il fatto di essere così uniti li abbia anche aiutati nell'affrontare la nostra separazione.

Se il matrimonio con il mio ex non fosse finito così, avrei sicuramente fatto un terzo figlio


----------



## Ecate (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, non è per risolvere il matrimonio. È per non fare vivere da solo il primogenito..


Feather ti prego... Un figlio si dovrebbe cercare per far felice lui, non l'altro figlio. Tuo figlio c'è, fatelo felice con voi stessi.


----------



## Ecate (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ipazia ti smeralderei ad ogni piè sospinto, ma il sistema me lo impedisce.
> Maledetto sistema


Anch'io !


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono figlia unica e mi è dispiaciuto non avere fratelli. Ora poi che vedo i miei figli... si menano ogni giorno (a volte ho quasi paura che si facciano male davvero) ma sono legatissimi, giocano e si cercano in continuazione... e penso che, oltre al fatto di vedere ogni giorno sia il papà che la mamma, il fatto di essere così uniti li abbia anche aiutati nell'affrontare la nostra separazione.
> 
> Se il matrimonio con il mio ex non fosse finito così, avrei sicuramente fatto un terzo figlio



Sei fortunata. Non è sempre cosi. Io ho due sorelle ma non c'è mai stata molta confidenza, io sono la più espansiva, loro molto riservate e con gli anni e le distanze ci si vede raramente.
Però non è un problema, proprio perchè il rapporto non era stretto.
Avrei voluto fosse diverso per le mie, due sono abbastanza in sintonia ma hanno 14 anni di differenza, e la maggiore vive sola da anni, mentre le due più vicine come età....lasciamo perdere, e per colpa di una sola.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei fortunata. Non è sempre cosi. Io ho due sorelle ma non c'è mai stata molta confidenza, io sono la più espansiva, loro molto riservate e con gli anni e le distanze ci si vede raramente.
> Però non è un problema, proprio perchè il rapporto non era stretto.
> Avrei voluto fosse diverso per le mie, due sono abbastanza in sintonia ma hanno 14 anni di differenza, e la maggiore vive sola da anni, mentre le due più vicine come età....lasciamo perdere, e per colpa di una sola.


Hai 3 figlie femmine? Bello però


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai 3 figlie femmine? Bello però



Quando vanno d'accordo bellissimo. Ma che fatica conciliare i caratteri.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rispetto al secondo grassetto...potrò sembrare dura..ma..perchè consolarsi pensando che l'altro starà peggio? che avrà dei rimpianti?


Un surrogato di vendetta. Evidentemente a lui serve per elaborare quello che sta passando. Che è lo stesso che sto passando io. 
Solo che a me (purtroppo) non fa lo stesso effetto. Che lei abbia o meno dei rimpianti e ben magra consolazione. Io intanto ho perso la donna con cui mi sentivo di condividere me stesso. Poi che fine farà lei... È irrilevante.
È la mia di fine che mi preoccupa ora. Ma forse Etrusco trova conforto così. 
Buon per lui.
C'ho provato a odiarla. Ma non è servito, è quasi peggio. È andata storta. Non sono riuscito a "sbloccarla". Non sono stato abbastanza stimolante, bravo, convincente, non sò.
Fatto sta che è andata male. Per me.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io continuo a trovare triste la cosa, messa cosi, praticamente sarebbe un rimedio tua moglie, preferirei restare sola a vita.
> 
> In quanto al figlio unico, ha molti lati positivi. Spesso i fratelli malsisopportano, pochi momenti di pace e migliaia di battibecchi e litigi.


Battibecchi e litigi non ci sono. Non condividendo nulla di noi è impossibile anche litigare. Su cosa?

Che sia triste.. beh.. Il 90% (a essere ottimisti) dei matrimoni qui è basato sulla convenienza sociale. Infatti le corna non si contano. Mia moglia sarebbe una delle tantissime che sta con il marito perché è la cosa più conveniente da fare. 
Sicuramente lo preferisce cento volte al giudizio negativo di parenti, amici e società tutta che deriverebbe da un divorzio. Il secondo peraltro.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E disfare tutto a 45 anni è molto peggio che a 36 :sonar:





disincantata ha detto:


> 36??? Madonnamiachegiovane, mia figlia ne ha 37. No, non si può essere cosi a 36 anni, scalerei il K2 di notte se li avessi pur di non rassegnarmi ad una vita che non mi piace.


35.
Anch'io se avessi 21 anni scalerei le montagne; ma a 35 les jeux sont faits come ha spiegato bene Sbricciolata.
Inoltre è il termine ultimo per fare un figlio, mia moglie ha la stessa età, sopra i 35 i rischi aumentano molto.
Se c'è da fare un altro figlio è ora il momento, non tra 5-10 anni.. Lì è troppo tardi.

Rassagnarsi dici.. E cosa dovrei fare? L'unica cosa che mi riempie il cuore di gioia era condividere idee, passione con una compagna in grado di ricevere tutto questo. 
In 35 anni non l'ho mai trovata. E più vado avanti con l'età e più le probabilità si abbassano. Non mi pare di avere grandi alternative.. Per questo comincio a convindermi che ho sbagliato il target completamente.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Feather ti prego... Un figlio si dovrebbe cercare per far felice lui, non l'altro figlio. Tuo figlio c'è, fatelo felice con voi stessi.


E sentirmi rinfacciare (silenziosamente o meno) per il resto dei miei giorni da mai moglie che per colpa mia è da solo, non ha nessuno su cui contare quando saremo morti?
E sentire quel vago ma fastidioso senso di colpa continuamente?


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> giocano e si cercano in continuazione... e penso che, oltre al fatto di vedere ogni giorno sia il papà che la mamma, il fatto di essere così uniti li abbia anche aiutati nell'affrontare la nostra separazione.


Ecco, appunto. E io lo sto negando a mio figlio. E per...?


----------



## Ecate (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E sentirmi rinfacciare (silenziosamente o meno) per il resto dei miei giorni da mai moglie che per colpa mia è da solo, non ha nessuno su cui contare quando saremo morti?
> E sentire quel vago ma fastidioso senso di colpa continuamente?


Non è un angelo tua moglie. Hai aggiunto una sfumatura nuova al quadro.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non è un angelo tua moglie. Hai aggiunto una sfumatura nuova al quadro.


Ma si che è un angelo. Ma lei pensa che un figlio unico soffrirà. Nessuno glielo toglierà dalla testa..
E di chi sarà mai la colpa se è figlio unico?


----------



## Ecate (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma si che è un angelo. Ma lei pensa che un figlio unico soffrirà. Nessuno glielo toglierà dalla testa..
> E di chi sarà mai la colpa se è figlio unico?


È la seconda volta che mi stupisci molto, Feather. 
Mi piace molto la tua sincerità nei confronti dei tuoi sentimenti e la tua onestà nell'indagarli. È materia rara e preziosa. 
Ho intuito tra le righe che hai sfidato mari e monti per essere dove sei (potrei sbagliarmi) ma non ho dubbi sul fatto che tu sia una persona pulita e coraggiosa: a me (magari ad altri no) come hai vissuto il tuo innamoramento con l'amante suggerisce questo. Mi sorprende assai il tuo rapporto con tua moglie. Lo vedo correre su due binari paralleli. Da un lato la tua delusione e la tua disistima per lei, che ha scelto di restare in superficie e di coltivare la sua virtù solo (solo?) con le opere. Dall'altro lato il tuo aderire a schemi di pensiero che visti così, dall'esterno, non mi paiono tuoi. 
Ti eri chiesto se fosse opportuno chiedere un aiuto professionale per la tua situazione perché lei non avrebbe forse capito. Ricordo quanto mi aveva sorpreso quel passaggio: "già non mi ama più: ma lo strizza cervelli è davvero troppo".
Questo ragionamento che tu, a torto o a ragione, le avevi attribuito e anticipato. Ragionamento che, approvandolo o meno, hai fatto tuo e che hai ponderato come fattore in una scelta. (Sono contenta che tu l'abbia accantonato)
Ora questa cosa del secondo figlio. 
Come puoi offrire a tua moglie opportunità di crescita se adotti proprio quegli schemi di pensiero meritevoli di elaborazione?
Non ti dico ora quali complicazioni affettive comporta il cercare un figlio con queste premesse e con queste motivazioni. Ti esorto a riflettere sull'angelo. Non basta non essere amati come si meriterebbe per diventare un angelo. Anzi. Molto spesso l'amore non corrisposto fa cadere gli angeli dal cielo. Dante docet (ed esagera pure, à mon avis)


----------



## Ecate (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ci sono genitori che mettono al mondo fratellini perché il loro bimbo ha bisogno di midollo osseo compatibile per sperare di crescere. Qualcuno dice che non è etico. Io non sono d'accordo, però ...
Il tuo bimbo può vivere ed essere felice anche senza un fratellino. 
Mamma, papà, attenzione, affetto, allegria, serenità... 
Sto diventando retorica.
È il mio modo di sbroccare.
Ora mi accartoccio imbarazzata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ti dirò che è una scelta che non mi sorprende. *Ne ho viste di coppie in rottura che cercano di sistemarsi con la nascita di un figlio*. E forse le prime a sbagliare siamo noi donne che lo chiediamo. Lo chiediamo?


pure io ne ho viste: sistematicamente sono scoppiate facendo una vittima in più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Appunto che finché ho tutta sta merda in testa non posso fare niente (mi perdonerà Sbri per il francesismo). Per questo non posso andare avanti 10 anni così..
> E se scoprissi che è mia moglie quella con vivrò? Perché no a quel punto? *Contenta lei, contento il bimbo,* meno sensi di colpa io..


Non dire minchiate Feather.
1) non si mette al mondo un essere umano per farne contento un altro
2) tuo figlio non sta per diventare orfano, ma semmai figlio di genitori separati e non credo che nell'eventualità di una vostra separazione sarebbe la presenza di un fratello/sorella a migliorare la situazione
3) secondo me tua moglie sta cercando un modo per ritardare la separazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non è un angelo tua moglie. Hai aggiunto una sfumatura nuova al quadro.


quoto


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. E io lo sto negando a mio figlio. E per...?


Sì però feather... la tua situazione matrimoniale non è tranquilla. Stai attraversando una crisi grossa e per quanto magari ci siano progressi quotidiani, mi sembri ancora distante dal raggiungere quel benessere, quella serenità che di solito dovrebbe essere il presupposto di una scelta importante come questa.

Io ripeto, di figli ne avrei fatti anche 3, se avessi avuto una situazione serena col mio ex. Ma un figlio ha bisogno non tanto di essere desiderato da entrambi i genitori (anche i figli non desiderati non si può fare a meno di amarli, a mio avviso  ), quanto di una famiglia solida, di due genitori sereni e consapevoli, pronti ad impegnarsi con lui nell'avventura della crescita... che richiede energie!

Quindi... aspetta ancora un po'. Valuta con calma, vedi come va con tua moglie. E poi ci ripenserai.


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dire minchiate Feather.
> 1) non si mette al mondo un essere umano per farne contento un altro
> 2) tuo figlio non sta per diventare orfano, ma semmai figlio di genitori separati e non credo che *nell'eventualità di una vostra separazione sarebbe la presenza di un fratello/sorella a migliorare la situazione*
> 3) secondo me tua moglie sta cercando un modo per ritardare la separazione


Mettere al mondo un figlio per attutire il colpo di un'eventuale separazione è una* follia*.

Ma essere in due a sostenersi e a condividere la vita, se si è legati, cambia di molto le cose e il modo di vivere le esperienze che capitano, belle e brutte. Eccome 

E parlo per esperienza, non per sentito dire.


----------



## scrittore (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Mettere al mondo un figlio per attutire il colpo di un'eventuale separazione è una* follia*.
> 
> Ma essere in due a sostenersi e a condividere la vita, se si è legati, cambia di molto le cose e il modo di vivere le esperienze che capitano, belle e brutte. Eccome
> 
> E parlo per esperienza, non per sentito dire.


...in realtà non è follia... è strategia.

Risolvere un problema inserendo un altro problema di opposta valenza.
In questo caso il problema è un legame che l'altro vuole interrompere...
Un figlio diventa il problema opposto che genera un consolidamento di un legame esistente...

che lo si voglia o meno sarà qualcosa che metterà in secondo piano il problema della separazione.
che lo si voglia o meno..la separazione diventerà ancora più complicata da gestire.
che lo si voglia o meno.. il figlio costituirà uno dei motivi per cui conviene risolvere il primo problema. 

strategia fallimentare... i problemi si risolvono con delle soluzioni. Da che mondo è mondo è cosi...


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> ...*in realtà non è follia... è strategia*.
> 
> Risolvere un problema inserendo un altro problema di opposta valenza.
> In questo caso il problema è un legame che l'altro vuole interrompere...
> ...


Sì. Una folle strategia. Non si strumentalizza la vita umana per problemi di questo genere.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ho intuito tra le righe che hai sfidato mari e monti per essere dove sei (potrei sbagliarmi)


No no, non ti sbagli. Ora dopo due notti che non dormo sono esausto e non c'ho voglia di raccontare tutta la storia per iscritto. Ma si, ho sfidato mari e monti per venire qua, sposarmi e fare una famiglia.



Ecate ha detto:


> Come puoi offrire a tua moglie opportunità di crescita se adotti proprio quegli schemi di pensiero meritevoli di elaborazione?


Il punto è che non credo proprio ci siano margini di crescita. Non ne ho visto il minimo barlume in anni di matrimonio... 



Ecate ha detto:


> Non basta non essere amati come si meriterebbe per diventare un angelo. Anzi. Molto spesso l'amore non corrisposto fa cadere gli angeli dal cielo. Dante docet (ed esagera pure, à mon avis)


Il punto è che:
a. lei non è cambiata
b. non mi ha promesso cose che non ha mantenuto
c. è dolce, gentile e cortese
lei gli sforzi per ascoltarmi li fa, per accettarmi anche. Non posso neppure muoverle quell'accusa. Ma sono appunto sforzi, apprezzo il gesto ma il risultato è nullo. 
Di cosa la incolpo? Di essere fatta così? Di avermi mentito?
Non posso muoverle la minima accusa, il pirla, dalle mie parti direbbero "il mona" che ha combinato sto casino sono solo io. Lei poraccia non ha colpe. Non è questione di cadere dal paradiso.
E proprio perché sono (o spero di essere) più consapevole di lei, avrei dovuto vedere tutto questo. Non farla cadere in questo casino.


----------



## scrittore (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No no, non ti sbagli. Ora dopo due notti che non dormo sono esausto e non c'ho voglia di raccontare tutta la storia per iscritto. Ma si, ho sfidato mari e monti per venire qua, sposarmi e fare una famiglia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se hai davvero tutte queste consapevolezze allora perchè non tagli?
A un certo punto la consapevolezza non è sufficiente..bisogna assumersi le responsabilità.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dire minchiate Feather.
> 2) tuo figlio non sta per diventare orfano, ma semmai figlio di genitori separati e non credo che nell'eventualità di una vostra separazione sarebbe la presenza di un fratello/sorella a migliorare la situazione
> 3) secondo me tua moglie sta cercando un modo per ritardare la separazione


3. Non credo, per come la conosco credo sia sincera. Lei davvero associa figlio unico = morte e disperazione.



Sole ha detto:


> Mettere al mondo un figlio per attutire il colpo di un'eventuale separazione è una* follia*.
> 
> Ma essere in due a sostenersi e a condividere la vita, se si è legati, cambia di molto le cose e il modo di vivere le esperienze che capitano, belle e brutte. Eccome


Hai detto una cosa e poi il suo contrario. Dici che è una follia e nello stesso post dici che avere un fratello aiuta molto a superare le brutte esperienze... 
Non ti seguo...

In ogni caso, ribadisco, tra 10 anni è troppo tardi. E come hai ben detto la nebbia è ben lontana dal dissolversi. Qualsiasi cosa decida tra 10 anni non varrà nulla, troppo tardi.

E mia moglie mi ha più volte ribadito che vuole il secondo figlio in ogni caso, che tanto ha la sua famiglia a supportarla se anche io me ne volessi andare. Me lo ha detto chiaro più volte questo..


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> ...in realtà non è follia... è strategia.
> 
> strategia fallimentare... i problemi si risolvono con delle soluzioni. Da che mondo è mondo è cosi...





Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Una folle strategia. Non si strumentalizza la vita umana per problemi di questo genere.


Come detto, io credo sia sincera.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> se hai davvero tutte queste consapevolezze allora perchè non tagli?
> A un certo punto la consapevolezza non è sufficiente..bisogna assumersi le responsabilità.


Non taglio perché sono sempre più convinto che là fuori non ci sia quello che cerco. Quella relazione piena, appagante di condivisione con una donna che certo.
Non la ho mai trovata.
Se stessi inseguendo fantasmi?
Provocare tutto quel dolore con una separazione per?
Per continuare a inseguire chimere?
E se fosse tutto qua? Se queste sono le relazioni umane? Se dovessi essere felice e grato di avere una brava donna la finco? Se avesse ragioen Rabarbaro e l'intesa profonda di interessi e sessuale tra un uomo e una donna non esiste?

In sostanza, magari mi devo accontentare e smetterla di inseguire sogni impossibili. Là fuori non c'é nulla per me...


----------



## Leda (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io ne ho viste: sistematicamente sono scoppiate facendo una vittima in più.


Esatto :condom:


----------



## scrittore (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non taglio perché sono sempre più convinto che là fuori non ci sia quello che cerco. Quella relazione piena, appagante di condivisione con una donna che certo.
> Non la ho mai trovata.
> Se stessi inseguendo fantasmi?
> Provocare tutto quel dolore con una separazione per?
> ...


Continuo a ripetere  e lo ripeterò sempre... 
*separarsi non significa lasciarsi..*significa prendersi una pausa...per poi ritrovarsi e decidere in modo più lucido su cosa fare della vostra vita. 

se parli di sofferenza stai usando una buona scusa...in realtà state soffrendo già.


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> Continuo a ripetere  e lo ripeterò sempre...
> *separarsi non significa lasciarsi..*significa prendersi una pausa...per poi ritrovarsi e decidere in modo più lucido su cosa fare della vostra vita.
> 
> se parli di sofferenza stai usando una buona scusa...in realtà state soffrendo già.


Se dovessi andarmene... non credo ci sarebbe un going back... 

questo e' quello che sento dentro.. e mi fa paura..


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> 3. Non credo, per come la conosco credo sia sincera. Lei davvero associa figlio unico = morte e disperazione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu vuoi davvero far nascere una creatura che avrà l'onere di essere venuto al mondo per consolare il fratello della futura separazione dei genitori? Non è che stai mangiando troppe alghe?


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, solo che io non ho tempo, devo farmi passare la scuffia alle svelte per capire cosa devo fare con mia moglie. E se si, accontentarla con il secondo figlio.
> Se impiego 10 anni per venirne fuori sarà troppo tardi, per tutto.


Dai... 

Io ho sempre sostenuto che per fare figli non è necessario il grande amore, però accontentare lei suona come se tu non lo volessi per niente...

Ti pare giusto mettere al mondo un bambino che non abbia la piena presenza e il pieno amore di suo padre?


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu vuoi davvero far nascere una creatura che avrà l'onere di essere venuto al mondo per consolare il fratello della futura separazione dei genitori? Non è che stai mangiando troppe alghe?


No, io mi chiedo se non possa avere ragione mia moglie e Sole, che un fratello può essere per lui un grande aiuto nella vita che io gli sto negando senza neanche uno straccio di contropartita peraltro.
Non è per "consolarlo" è per avere qualcuno su cui possa contare tutta la vita.

Per le alghe non saprei, a me il giapponese (anche le giapponesi in realtà), specie il sushi, piace un sacco e qui va forte. Può essere..


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> suona come se tu non lo volessi per niente...


Adesso che mi ci fai pensare... in parte è vero, io non sento il bisogno di un altro figlio, c'ho ben altri cazzi per la testa. Ma non mi piace anche di essere la causa e colpa di una vita senza fratelli per mio figlio..
È difficile da spiegare a parole..


----------



## scrittore (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se dovessi andarmene... non credo ci sarebbe un going back...
> 
> questo e' quello che sento dentro.. e mi fa paura..


un invito a rileggere e contare tutti i tuoi "credo" e "non credo" che hai scritto in questi pochi interventi....

personalmente io li traduco in due cose ....

 non voglio pensare come sarebbe se.... ( dunque non oso fare niente... )
 chissa come sarebbe se.... ( dunque oso accettando tutte le conseguenze )...

non credi valga la pena aggiungere qualche consapevolezza in più a tutta questa tua situazione?


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> un invito a rileggere e contare tutti i tuoi "credo" e "non credo" che hai scritto in questi pochi interventi....
> 
> personalmente io li traduco in due cose ....
> 
> ...


I non credo, credo  , sono da tradurre con: so che è così. Per quanto si possa essere sicuri di qualcosa nella vita..


----------



## scrittore (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> I non credo, credo  , sono da tradurre con: so che è così. Per quanto si possa essere sicuri di qualcosa nella vita..


sempre troppo vago...  ti piace restare in equilibrio sul filo  anche questo è un dato di fatto però 
dai vorrei farti scegliere...è questa la verità... ma non posso decidere per gli altri...solo regalare qua e la sporadici punti di riflessione...


buon natale feather se non ci si scrive più... è colpa mia...so partito!


----------



## Leda (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> I non credo, credo  , sono da tradurre con: so che è così. Per quanto si possa essere sicuri di qualcosa nella vita..


No no, è che sotto sotto sei come tua moglie, cioè un conformista, e infatti non la reggi più perchè ti rimanda come uno specchio il tuo vero volto ogni santo giorno.


----------



## Ecate (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *No no, non ti sbagli. Ora dopo due notti che non dormo sono esausto e non c'ho voglia di raccontare tutta la storia per iscritto*. Ma si, ho sfidato mari e monti per venire qua, sposarmi e fare una famiglia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1* grassetto: non preoccuparti. L'interlinea può bastare 
2*: secondo me se tu te ne vai lei cambierà. E se tu non lo credi, non vedo cosa ti obblighi a restare, se non la speranza taciuta o inconscia di cambiare qualcosa.
3*: non intendevo caduta da un paradiso di felicità ma da uno stato di innocenza. Ma tu glissi  
E pensa a ciò che ti ha detto Leda. Perché se non è tutto così ci stai scivolando dentro. È quello che sto delicatamente cercando di dirti da un po'. Se ragioni come lei avete in comune più di quanto ti piaccia sentire. 
"L'avversione del diciannovesimo secolo per il realismo è la rabbia di Calibano che vede il proprio volto riflesso nello specchio"


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Un surrogato di vendetta. Evidentemente a lui serve per elaborare quello che sta passando. Che è lo stesso che sto passando io.
> Solo che a me (purtroppo) non fa lo stesso effetto. Che lei abbia o meno dei rimpianti e ben magra consolazione. Io intanto ho perso la donna con cui mi sentivo di condividere me stesso. Poi che fine farà lei... È irrilevante.
> È la mia di fine che mi preoccupa ora. Ma forse Etrusco trova conforto così.
> Buon per lui.
> ...


Feather...spero che anche Etrusco risponda. 

La vendetta non fa elaborare un benamato cazzo:smile:

La vendetta, che è l'illusione di avere un qualche potere su un individuo che non siamo noi, tiene saldamente legati a ciò che è stato. Impedisce la progressione. 

Se costruisco l'elaborazione di un accadimento, schiacciando un altro, ho sì la sensazione di salire più in alto, ma la realtà è che non mi sono mosso di 1 mm, ho solo fatto abbassare l'altro. 
Quindi non elaboro nulla. Non sposto neanche lo sguardo. 
Sono fermo, immobile a raccontarmi stronzate su quanto l'altro è cattivo e quanto io sono buona. 

E adesso scusami...questa donna, che hai idealizzato, è una donna con cui hai condiviso delle cose.
E' normale quando si incontra una persona nuova scoprire cose di sè.

Non vi è successo niente di speciale. E' solo l'incontro fra persone. Condito da buon sesso e buona intesa.

Questa donna non l'hai persa. 

SE NE E' ANDATA. 

Non si possono perdere le persone. 
Le persone se ne vanno. 
In modo più o meno urbano, in modo più o meno comprensibile.

Tu le hai proposto delle cose, e lei ti ha detto che quello che le proponevi tu non le interessava.

Punto.

Lei probabilmente ha vissuto qualcosa di diverso da quello che hai vissuto tu. 
Se aveste vissuto la stessa cosa sareste insieme ora.

Questi sono i fatti.

Tu non potevi fare proprio nulla. Era lei a decidere se volerti o meno. E lei ha deciso che anche no.

Punto. Fine. Questa la storia. Senza paradiso e senza inferno.

Abbiamo la stessa età, sai. Uguale. 

Cazzate che i giochi sono fatti. I giochi sono fatti se tu vuoi che lo siano.

La tua vita ti sta stretta? Cambiala. 

Non puoi cambiarla tutta insieme..cambiala a pezzetti. Cercati delle cose nel qui e ora da fare, che ti danno piacere, e che dipendano da te e solo da te.

Piantala di trovare motivi per dirti quanto sei stronzo.

Ti senti stronzo? Bene, vorrà dire che sei uno stronzo.

Punto.

Dittelo, se è questo che senti. 
Senza continuamente cercare giustificazioni al tuo essere.

E poi decidi se vuoi continuare a sentirti uno stronzo o se vuoi essere altro.

Che se sei stronzo, cerca almeno di essere un buono stronzo, anche la merda è utile...molto di più dei diamanti (cit.)

Scusami la durezza. Ma ti vedo sempre più incartato e deciso a incartarti ancora di più. :smile:


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No no, è che sotto sotto sei come tua moglie, cioè un conformista, e infatti non la reggi più perchè ti rimanda come uno specchio il tuo vero volto ogni santo giorno.





Ecate ha detto:


> 3*: non intendevo caduta da un paradiso di felicità ma da uno stato di innocenza. Ma tu glissi
> E pensa a ciò che ti ha detto Leda. Perché se non è tutto così ci stai scivolando dentro. È quello che sto delicatamente cercando di dirti da un po'. Se ragioni come lei avete in comune più di quanto ti piaccia sentire.
> "L'avversione del diciannovesimo secolo per il realismo è la rabbia di Calibano che vede il proprio volto riflesso nello specchio"


Sono stanco morto e non ho capito la caduta dallo stato di innocenza, mi riservo di rileggere domani quando, forse, avro' il cervello che funziona.
Che io sia conformista quanto lei.. Non so che dire. Puo' darsi, o puo' darsi che so quanto vale per lei e non mi riempie il cuore di gioia sapere di metterla alla berlina, proprio lei che valuta l' approvazione della societa' come il bene supremo.

In ogni caso, un favore, ti prego, non cercare piu' di dirmi le cose 'gentilmente'. Dimmele e basta, nel modo piu' diretto e crudo possibile. Lo apprezzerei moltissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Adesso che mi ci fai pensare... in parte è vero, io non sento il bisogno di un altro figlio, c'ho ben altri cazzi per la testa. Ma non mi piace anche di essere la causa e colpa di una vita senza fratelli per mio figlio..
> È difficile da spiegare a parole..


ti dò un indizio: secondo me tua moglie è molto, molto brava a farti sentire in colpa.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No no, è che sotto sotto sei come tua moglie, cioè un conformista, e infatti non la reggi più perchè ti rimanda come uno specchio il tuo vero volto ogni santo giorno.


Minkia!! Verdissima!!! (ma non posso, sob)


----------



## Leda (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti dò un indizio: secondo me tua moglie è molto, molto brava a farti sentire in colpa.


:applauso:


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Adesso che mi ci fai pensare... in parte è vero, io non sento il bisogno di un altro figlio, c'ho ben altri cazzi per la testa. *Ma non mi piace anche di essere la causa e colpa di una vita senza fratelli per mio figlio*..
> È difficile da spiegare a parole..


Sarebbe un problema secondario per il tuo/a attuale figlio/a, credo. Sicuramente si tratta di un senso di colpa in più per te.

Comunque sei tormentatissimo. Ci vorrebbe un reset, ricominciare da zero, da te. Forse è questo il problema, un operazione però che ti costerebbe cara. Al momento alimenta all'inverosimile il tuo senso di colpa.


----------



## Leda (20 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sarebbe un problema secondario per il tuo/a attuale figlio/a, credo. Sicuramente si tratta di un senso di colpa in più per te.
> 
> Comunque sei tormentatissimo. Ci vorrebbe un reset, ricominciare da zero, da te. Forse è questo il problema, un operazione però che ti costerebbe cara. Al momento alimenta all'inverosimile il tuo senso di colpa.


Per tuo figlio sarebbe molto più utile e benefico avere un padre sereno e totalmente presente, cosa che si può realizzare subito, piuttosto che un padre con la testa per aria che cerca soluzioni (dubbie) favoleggiando di chissà quale remoto futuro.

Toh, leggi: http://spazio-psicologia.com/psicol...resilienza-ovvero-come-superare-le-avversita/


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Per tuo figlio sarebbe molto più utile e benefico avere un padre sereno e totalmente presente*, cosa che si può realizzare subito, piuttosto che un padre con la testa per aria che cerca soluzioni (dubbie) favoleggiando di chissà quale remoto futuro.
> 
> Toh, leggi: http://spazio-psicologia.com/psicol...resilienza-ovvero-come-superare-le-avversita/


Infatti, in ordine di priorità, intendevo proprio questo...prima di eventuali fratelli.

Ma se lui non ci "sta dentro" non è facile.


----------



## Leda (20 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti, in ordine di priorità, intendevo proprio questo...prima di eventuali fratelli.
> 
> *Ma se lui non ci "sta dentro" non è facile.*


Verissimo. Confido però che si tratti di un momento 'acuto', che poi rientrerà. E anche la nebbia si solleva, prima o poi.


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Minkia!! Verdissima!!! (ma non posso, sob)





Leda ha detto:


> No no, è che sotto sotto sei come tua moglie, cioè un conformista, e infatti non la reggi più perchè ti rimanda come uno specchio il tuo vero volto ogni santo giorno.


Già in due o tre mi avete detto questo. 
Ora mi avete messo una curiosità enorme; cosa ve lo fa dire?


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti dò un indizio: secondo me tua moglie è molto, molto brava a farti sentire in colpa.





Leda ha detto:


> :applauso:


Secondo me le attribuite un'astuzia che non ha.. 
Boh... Non ce la vedo proprio nel ruolo..


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Se ragioni come lei avete in comune più di quanto ti piaccia sentire.


Mmmm.. Il fatto che riesca facilmente a anticipare, prevedere le sue paure non significa che le condivida anche..
C'è qualcosa che mi sta sfuggendo?


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa donna non l'hai persa.
> 
> SE NE E' ANDATA.
> 
> ...


Tra "se ne è andata" e "l'hai persa", qual'è di preciso la differenza? Non ho la donna che sognavo, il risultato mi sembra identico.
Evidentemente perché quello che ha vissuto con me non è stato abbastanza. Importante. Quello che le ho dato non è stato abbastanza. Questo è un altro fatto.



ipazia ha detto:


> Scusami la durezza. Ma ti vedo sempre più incartato e deciso a incartarti ancora di più. :smile:


La durezza non mi preuccupa neanche un po'. Ma non mi vedo più incartato, mi sembra solo di cominciare, finalmente, ad arrendermi all'idea che quello che cerco non esiste. Che quello che ho è quindi il meglio possibile. 
Perché quindi causare dolore ad altri, verso cui mi sono comunque preso delle responsabilità, per andare in giro a fare l'acchiappafantasmi?
L'età per fare l'acchiappafantasmi mi sa che l'ho passata.
Purtroppo però la mia natura mi dice tutt'altro ma poi ci pensa la realtà a ridimensionarmi..


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> non vedo cosa ti obblighi a restare, se non la speranza taciuta o inconscia di cambiare qualcosa.


O la convizione che NON C'È nulla da poter cambiare.


----------



## Ecate (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> O la convizione che NON C'È nulla da poter cambiare.


Uhm... Deve esserti chiaro, se decidi di rimanere, se resti per lei o se resti per te. Se resti per te, vale il tuo post sopra questo: resti perché tutte le alternative sono ancora peggio. Amarezza cosmica. Però c'è di bello che capisci che sei rimasto per te. Ti puoi togliere dalla testa l'idea che sei rimasto per gli altri. Puoi buttar via questo gingillo velenoso. Sei lì perché lo vuoi tu.
Se resti per lei, come inizialmente suggerivi, vale la pena? Hai paura di portare un dolore a tua moglie che soffrirebbe moltissimo per motivi di convenienza sociale?
questo non è adottare schemi di pensiero cui credi di opporti?


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Scusami...mi ha colpito quello che hai scritto, in particolare il grassetto.
> 
> *Non si può aiutare chi non ritiene di averne bisogno, o chi non vuole aiuto.
> Non si può aiutare nessuno che non faccia almeno il primo passo. *
> ...




Ipazia, in valore assoluto tu hai pienamente ragione, ma Feather ha centrato in pieno lo spirito delle mie parole, parole che ovviamente escono da una persona che sta vivendo una fase di allontanameto, e che quindi ha bisogno di elaborarne il dolore. Ti dico cose che certamente sai, ma il lutto di perdere la persona con la quale avresti voluto costruire il futuro lascia un dolore profondo, proporzionale al bene che le vuoi e che le continui a volere nonostante l' "abbandono" o la "rinuncia".
Nel mio e nel caso di Feather fa ancora piu' male quando, entrando nell'intimo della loro anima, ti rendi conto che la rinuncia a te non è stata determinata da una scelta "di cuore" ma, come anche per Feather, da una scelta "di testa" (o di interesse, come dico io). 

Riguardo al grassetto avresti ragione se non fosse, che le persone spesso lanciano gridi di aiuto (e quindi il primo passo lo fanno, e ripetutamente) ai quali non danno poi seguito. Io non ho mai fatto come il boy scout che obbliga la vecchietta ad attraversare la strada pur di fare una buona azione. Lei mi ha ripetutamente chiesto di "aiutarla" (come è successo credo per Feather) ad uscire dalla sua realtà per vivere poi la nostra, ma ogni volta ad ogni passo in avanti ne è corrisposto uno indietro. Io son certo che lei avrebbe voluto, ma forse non abbastanza, o forse non con sufficiente coraggio. Proprio per questo uno arriva a sopportare anche situazioni che, viste da fuori, sembrano irrazionali o insostenibili

Fa male non tanto l'orgoglio di uomo rifiutato (figurati...!) quanto per il fatto che tu sai che dietro tutta quella razionalità c'è un cuore che ti vorrebbe. Ma il veder prevalere la priorità "comodità" al sentimento è in contrasto con il mio modo di vedere la vita....e questo non fa che accrescere il dolore di cio che sarebbe potuto essere e che non è stato.

E il dolore ognuno di noi cerca di reprimerlo come meglio puo'....
In questo mi sento primitivamente emotivo. Io amo, io soffro perchè amo, quindi devo smettere di amare per non soffrire, o almeno per soffrire meno. Il meccanismo mentale seguente è lo stesso che ha generato il mio messaggio.
Io non provo rancore per lei (come feather per la sua ex) ma la priorità adesso è salvare se stessi, dipingendo anche a tinte false, l'anima della persona che avremmo voluto.
Banalizzarne i caratteri migliori, dipingerla come mai avremmo voluto.....fare di tutto ma eliminare o almeno alleviare quella morsa che mi strozza lo stomaco.

Per questo ho anteposto la frase "Ora ti dirò qualcosa che vorrei qualcuno dicesse a me".....proprio perchè nessuno me lo dice, proprio perchè io me lo racconto, proprio perchè io stesso non ci credo.

Lo so che le persone se ne vanno, e lungi da noi dal volerle trattenere, ma cavolo ....posso almeno augurarmi che possa avere un giorno un rigurgito di coscienza (o forse è meglio dire, di sentimento) che la porti a considerare che "LA SCELTA" possa esser sbagliata. Concedimi almeno questo oppio. Concedimelo almeno per un po. Poi, forse, a serenità riagguantata riuscirò ad essere piu' obiettivo....ma adesso no

A mente fredda, mentre ti scrivo, percepisco che non serve a nulla saperla pentita, non lenisce la ferita sapere che un giorno potrebbe pentirsi..... ma in questo momento non so proprio a cosa attaccarmi (....evitiamo battute... ) pur di uscire da questo tunnel di dolore


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Adesso che mi ci fai pensare... in parte è vero, io non sento il bisogno di un altro figlio, c'ho ben altri cazzi per la testa. Ma non mi piace anche di essere la causa e colpa di una vita senza fratelli per mio figlio..
> È difficile da spiegare a parole..


Se fossero due avrebbe qualcuno su cui contare anche se non potessero farlo sul padre


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No no, è che sotto sotto sei come tua moglie, cioè un conformista, e infatti non la reggi più perchè ti rimanda come uno specchio il tuo vero volto ogni santo giorno.


Mi ero sentita cattiva io


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Tra "se ne è andata" e "l'hai persa", qual'è di preciso la differenza? Non ho la donna che sognavo, il risultato mi sembra identico...


La differenza è fondamentale per te.
Io ho visitato una casa bellissima (che non mi potevo permettere) e l'hanno venduta.
Non ho perso proprio niente, non l'ho mai avuta, l'ho solo visitata. Anche se ho fantasticato di vivere lì.


Etrusco ha detto:


> Ti dico cose che certamente sai, ma il lutto di perdere la persona con la quale avresti voluto costruire il futuro lascia un dolore profondo, proporzionale al bene che le vuoi e che le continui a volere nonostante l' "abbandono" o la "rinuncia".
> Nel mio e nel caso di Feather fa ancora piu' male quando, entrando nell'intimo della loro anima, ti rendi conto che la rinuncia a te non è stata determinata da una scelta "di cuore" ma, come anche per Feather, da una scelta "di testa" (o di interesse, come dico io).
> 
> 
> A mente fredda, mentre ti scrivo, percepisco che non serve a nulla saperla pentita, non lenisce la ferita sapere che un giorno potrebbe pentirsi..... ma in questo momento non so proprio a cosa attaccarmi (....evitiamo battute... ) pur di uscire da questo tunnel di dolore


Questo nel linguaggio comune si chiama "raccontarsela".

Io lego troppo l'amore alla stima per capire che si possa continuare a pensare che la vita sarebbe stata un paradiso con una persona della quale si pensa che faccia scelte di convenienza e di facciata.
Anche questo potrebbe essere un raccontarsela. Chi garantisce che abbia fatto una scelta non di cuore?
Da cosa si ricava questa certezza di essere stati tanto amati?
Ognuno sceglie per sé.
Se una persona sta dove sta è perché sta dove vuole stare e dove sta meglio.
Cosa può far pensare che si scelga soffrendo?


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm... Deve esserti chiaro, se decidi di rimanere, se resti per lei o se resti per te. Se resti per te, vale il tuo post sopra questo: resti perché tutte le alternative sono ancora peggio. Amarezza cosmica. Però c'è di bello che capisci che sei rimasto per te. Ti puoi togliere dalla testa l'idea che sei rimasto per gli altri. Puoi buttar via questo gingillo velenoso. Sei lì perché lo vuoi tu.
> Se resti per lei, come inizialmente suggerivi, vale la pena? Hai paura di portare un dolore a tua moglie che soffrirebbe moltissimo per motivi di convenienza sociale?
> questo non è adottare schemi di pensiero cui credi di opporti?


Si certo, se resto lo faccio per me. Tutto quello che una persona fa è, alla fine, per se stessi. 
Se resto è perché non ho voglia di patire sensi di colpa, sentirmi uno stronzo per il dolore che provoco senza uno straccio di contropartita. 
Sarebbe una responsabilità che mi prendo per non avere nulla. 
Per quanto riguarda gli schemi di pensiero.. O io non riesco a spiegarmi o non interpreto bene le tue parole. 
Ripeto che non capisco come comprendere i pensieri di mia moglie implichi che siano anche i miei..


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ero sentita cattiva io


Com'é che qui tutte si sentono cattive a dirmi quello che pensano?
Vabbé che a Natale dobbiamo essere tutti più buoni..


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona sta dove sta è perché sta dove vuole stare e dove sta meglio.
> Cosa può far pensare che si scelga soffrendo?


Gli stai rigirando il coltello nella piaga. 
Ed è Natale..!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si certo, se resto lo faccio per me. Tutto quello che una persona fa è, alla fine, per se stessi.
> Se resto è perché non ho voglia di patire sensi di colpa, sentirmi uno stronzo per il dolore che provoco senza uno straccio di contropartita.
> Sarebbe una responsabilità che mi prendo per non avere nulla.
> Per quanto riguarda gli schemi di pensiero.. O io non riesco a spiegarmi o non interpreto bene le tue parole.
> Ripeto che non capisco come comprendere i pensieri di mia moglie implichi che siano anche i miei..


Il problema non è far del male, il problema è non guadagnarci.


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La differenza è fondamentale per te.
> Io ho visitato una casa bellissima (che non mi potevo permettere) e l'hanno venduta.
> Non ho perso proprio niente, non l'ho mai avuta, l'ho solo visitata. Anche se ho fantasticato di vivere lì.
> 
> ...


No, Brunetta, non ho bisogno di "raccontarmela"....tutt'altro. Sto lavorando su di me proprio per smontare qualsiasi illusione mi fossi fatto per un noi che non ci sarà. E son certo che sta dove sta meglio, ci mancherebbe pure pensassi il contrario. Tantomeno penso a scelte di facciata
Ritengo  che le scelte possono avere dei denominatori diversi a seconda di chi li fa e dal momento in cui vengono fatti. Per questo la scelta non è cosi' "algebrica" come sembra, per questo ho vissuto passi avanti e passi indietro da parte sua. 
Per me le scelte legate alla "comodità" rappresentano scelte rispettabili ma talvolta (non sempre, ovvio) meno coraggiose del mettere in discussione la propria vita. Vale per tutti me compreso. Ma certamente vale di piu' quando è la stessa persona ad ammetterlo (come nel mio caso) :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Gli stai rigirando il coltello nella piaga.
> Ed è Natale..!


Per me capire che gli altri fanno quel che vogliono fare, e che non dipende da quello che faccio io, è molto consolatorio.
"Astro del ciel..." :mrgreen:


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è far del male, il problema è non guadagnarci.


È una domanda o un'affermazione?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> No, Brunetta, non ho bisogno di "raccontarmela"....tutt'altro. Sto lavorando su di me proprio per smontare qualsiasi illusione mi fossi fatto per un noi che non ci sarà. E son certo che sta dove sta meglio, ci mancherebbe pure pensassi il contrario. Tantomeno penso a scelte di facciata
> Ritengo  che le scelte possono avere dei denominatori diversi a seconda di chi li fa e dal momento in cui vengono fatti. Per questo la scelta non è cosi' "algebrica" come sembra, per questo ho vissuto passi avanti e passi indietro da parte sua.
> Per me le scelte legate alla "comodità" rappresentano scelte rispettabili ma talvolta (non sempre, ovvio) meno coraggiose del mettere in discussione la propria vita. Vale per tutti me compreso. Ma certamente vale di piu' quando è la stessa persona ad ammetterlo (come nel mio caso) :mrgreen:


E tu vorresti una donna che sceglie la comodità ed è senza coraggio?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> È una domanda o un'affermazione?


Una sintesi affermativa. La mia tastiera ha il punto interrogativo.


----------



## oceansize (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si certo, se resto lo faccio per me. Tutto quello che una persona fa è, alla fine, per se stessi.
> Se resto è perché non ho voglia di patire sensi di colpa, *sentirmi uno stronzo per il dolore che provoco senza uno straccio di contropartita. *
> Sarebbe una responsabilità che mi prendo per non avere nulla.
> Per quanto riguarda gli schemi di pensiero.. O io non riesco a spiegarmi o non interpreto bene le tue parole.
> Ripeto che non capisco come comprendere i pensieri di mia moglie implichi che siano anche i miei..


Se l'amante avesse scelto te e te ne fossi andato di casa il dolore provocato sarebbe stato lo stesso, ma in questo caso ci avresti anche guadagnato.
Quindi quoto Brunetta


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu vorresti una donna che sceglie la comodità ed è senza coraggio?


Infatti il mio intervento è nato dal desiderio di cercare di non amarla....ma sappiamo che se meritassero amore solo persone coraggiose o intraprendenti la razza umana si sarebbe già estinta ai tempi di Adamo e Eva.

PS: Che dici, la domanda pareggia l'evergreen del forum "e tu vorresti  una donna che per stare con te ha tradito il suo uomo precedente? cosa ti fa pensare che non lo faccia anche con te?" :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Infatti il mio intervento è nato dal desiderio di cercare di non amarla....ma sappiamo che se meritassero amore solo persone coraggiose o intraprendenti la razza umana si sarebbe già estinta ai tempi di Adamo e Eva.
> 
> PS: Che dici, la domanda pareggia l'evergreen del forum "e tu vorresti  una donna che per stare con te ha tradito il suo uomo precedente? cosa ti fa pensare che non lo faccia anche con te?" :smile::smile::smile:


Infatti.
Non sono banalità ma verità.

E' un po' come quando qualcuno critica, con malevolenza, una terza persona che non le ha fatto nulla con te; ti domandi cosa dirà di te con altri.


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Se l'amante avesse scelto te e te ne fossi andato di casa il dolore provocato sarebbe stato lo stesso, ma in questo caso ci avresti anche guadagnato.
> Quindi quoto Brunetta


E..?
Non vi seguo. 
Certo che il dolore sarebbe stato lo stesso. 
E ora non c'è nulla a giustificarlo. Quindi?
Non capisco cosa volete dire..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Certamente chi tradisce con una persona che sta a sua volta tradendo non può considerare il tradire un segno di inaffidabilità o motivo di disistima perché varrebbe anche per sé.
A parte Giacomo1 :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E..?
> Non vi seguo.
> Certo che il dolore sarebbe stato lo stesso.
> E ora non c'è nulla a giustificarlo. Quindi?
> Non capisco cosa volete dire..


Vuol dire che non hai alcuno scrupolo di provocare dolore, basta che tu stia bene. Quindi la tua motivazione non è quella di non voler provocare dolore ma SOLO di avere un'alternativa.


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> *Non sono banalità ma verità.*
> 
> E' un po' come quando qualcuno critica, con malevolenza, una terza persona che non le ha fatto nulla con te; ti domandi cosa dirà di te con altri.


Piu che verità direi possibilità, dai.


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire che non hai alcuno scrupolo di provocare dolore, basta che tu stia bene. Quindi la tua motivazione non è quella di non voler provocare dolore ma SOLO di avere un'alternativa.


Di avere un buon motivo per provocare dolore. 
E vivere un amore lo considero un ottimo motivo. 
C'è qualcosa che non va in questo ragionamento?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Piu che verità direi possibilità, dai.


Non c'è certezza che chi abbia tradito tradisca. E' certezza che chi ha tradito è in grado di tradire.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Di avere un buon motivo per provocare dolore.
> E vivere un amore lo considero un ottimo motivo.
> C'è qualcosa che non va in questo ragionamento?


Il ragionamento fila.
E' la spiegazione, valutazione "morale" delle ragioni che non va. 
Tu scegli sempre per te. Il dolore è un effetto collaterale.
Insomma ragioni in termini militari "un numero di perdite ragionevoli" in relazione all'obiettivo.
Delle perdite non te ne frega nulla è l'obiettivo dell'offensiva che ti interessa.
Se la possibilità di vittoria ti allettasse ti sembrerebbe ragionevole un genocidio.
Nulla di particolarmente perfido, sei umano come tutti.
E' l'infiocchettare il tutto di preoccupazioni per tua moglie e tuo figlio, quando invece sono solo preoccupazioni per te, che è appunto solo un fiocchetto.


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

[HR][/HR]





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'è certezza che chi abbia tradito tradisca. E' certezza che chi ha tradito è in grado di tradire.


E' certezza che tutti siano in grado di tradire non che lo facciano. E questo indipendentemente selo hanno fatto in passato o meno.
Io ho tradito, ma non mi è servito farlo per percepirne la capacità. Lo sapevo fin da prima che avrei potuto farlo
In sintesi .... Mai dire mai!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ragionamento fila.
> E' la spiegazione, valutazione "morale" delle ragioni che non va.
> Tu scegli sempre per te. Il dolore è un effetto collaterale.
> Insomma ragioni in termini militari "un numero di perdite ragionevoli" in relazione all'obiettivo.
> ...


E come rifraseresti il tutto?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> E' certezza che tutti siano in grado di tradire non che lo facciano. E questo indipendentemente selo hanno fatto in passato o meno.
> Io ho tradito, ma non mi è servito farlo per percepirne la capacità. Lo sapevo fin da prima che avrei potuto farlo
> In sintesi .... Mai dire mai!!! :mrgreen:


Sillogismo che non sta in piedi se la prima proposizione è falsa.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E come rifraseresti il tutto?


Non me la sento si sopportare di dare dolore se non ho la consolazione di una mia felicità. :mrgreen:


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non me la sento si sopportare di dare dolore se non ho la consolazione di una mia felicità. :mrgreen:


Sostanzialmente corretto, si.


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

...caritatevole, direi !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera ero fuori a vedere le illuminazioni natalizie in centro con tutta la famiglia.
E io continuavo a guardarmi attorno.. tutte le minigonne che vedevo.. e fin li' non ci sarebbe niente di strano se quel osservare non fosse accompagnato da un sentimento stranamente forte e inusuale. Non capivo cosa fosse.
Finche' ho capito, io cercavo disperatamente una ragazza per rivivere quello che ho vissuto con la mia ex lei. Un tentativo tanto inconscio quanto forte e disperato.
Nulla di diverso da un tossico che carca la prossima dose ad ogni costo..

Che squallore....


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Per tuo figlio sarebbe molto più utile e benefico avere un padre sereno e totalmente presente, cosa che si può realizzare subito, piuttosto che un padre con la testa per aria che cerca soluzioni (dubbie) favoleggiando di chissà quale remoto futuro.
> 
> Toh, leggi: http://spazio-psicologia.com/psicol...resilienza-ovvero-come-superare-le-avversita/


E quale sarebbe la soluzione non-dubbia?

Per quanto riguarda l'articolo che hai citato, sono messo male

Innanzitutto occorre creare e mantenere attorno a sé una rete di relazioni affettive diversificate che sappia sostenere la persona nei momenti di difficoltà, alimentando incoraggiamento e rassicurazione; la creazione di rapporti interpersonali significativi è un “compito evolutivo” che riguarda costantemente l’intero “ciclo di vita” dell’ individuo;

NON CE L'HO

cercare di strutturare un progetto di vita, essere motivati al conseguimento di obiettivi realistici e compiere ogni giorno qualcosa che sempre più ci avvicini a quanto prefissato. Avere, quindi, immaginazione ed interessi;

HO IMMAGIONAZIONE (fin troppa) E INTERESSI MA DI COME DOVREBBE ESSERE LA MIA VITA... PROPRIO NON NE HO IDEA

adottare una visione di vita ottimistica, cercando di vedere le difficoltà della vita, come transitorie. Sul momento si può avere l’impressione di non vedere alcuna via d’uscita, ma attraverso la nostra forza interiore si può credere che è possibile cambiare le cose, senza subirle passivamente e approdare così verso ciò che si desidera. Ciò riguarda la nostra autostima e la fiducia sul controllo della propria vita e dell’ambiente circostante. Un’elevata autostima è un fattore protettivo da ansia e depressione, fa riferimento ad una valutazione positiva di sé ed è salutare per l’equilibrio psicofisico;

MA SE ABBIAMO DISCUSSO MILLE VOLTE SUL FATTO CHE AVERE IL CONTROLLO SULL'AMBIENTE CIRCOSTANTE E' UN'ILLUSIONE...

fidarsi del proprio sesto senso o istinto ;

CE L'HO

avere cura di sé stessi, osservando consapevolmente le nostre reali esigenze e i nostri sentimenti, dedicandoci ad attività per le quali nutriamo una passione;

MI PARE CHE CI SONO

saper scorgere in ogni difficoltà delle alternative : queste ci sono sempre;

CE L'HO

pensare di poter esercitare un’ influenza sull’ambiente e sugli avvenimenti esterni : non vedersi come vittime di un destino avverso, ma come individui capaci di ribaltare la situazione;

LEGGI SOPRA, IL CONTROLLO E' UN'ILLUSIONE

percepire i cambiamenti come sfida, opportunità di crescita interiore e non come minaccia

LEGGI SOPRA, CE L'HO

aiutare gli altri;

SE SI LASCIANO AIUTARE...

nutrire la speranza in un futuro migliore volto a sminuire le problematiche e a cercar di trovare sempre una soluzione.

SPERANZA  IN CHE..? DIREI CHE NON QUESTA NON CE L'HO

avere senso dell’umorismo.

MAGARI STRANO, MA CE L'HO


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Per me c'è un oceano tra il credere di poter controllare la vita propria o degli altri (=illusorio egocentrismo o delirio di onnipotenza) e l'avere la certezza di essere gli artefici della propria vita passo per passo con le proprie scelte (=autostima e realismo).


----------



## Fantastica (21 Dicembre 2013)

@feather @Etrusco

mi piace la vostra umanità


----------



## feather (21 Dicembre 2013)

a me non tanto devo dire...
Somiglia tanto alla debolezza.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> a me non tanto devo dire...
> Somiglia tanto alla debolezza.


Ma manco per niente!! avere dei sogni, coltivarli, significa essere deboli? Ma che vadano tutti a cagare, scusa! Ci vogliono vecchi prima del tempo, questo è. Che poi tu stia un po' in the mud, è vero. Però in realtà mi pare piuttosto che tu stia cercando lo slancio per decollare. E quando si è in questa disposizione d'animo è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Tra "se ne è andata" e "l'hai persa", qual'è di preciso la differenza? Non ho la donna che sognavo, il risultato mi sembra identico.
> Evidentemente perché quello che ha vissuto con me non è stato abbastanza. Importante. Quello che le ho dato non è stato abbastanza. Questo è un altro fatto.
> 
> Per me, la differenza è fondamentale. E' la differenza che corre fra una scelta fatta da lei (se ne è andata) e un qualcosa che accade (a te).
> ...


Ok...temo di offendere o essere troppo diretta e ferire in un qualche modo. Ed è qualcosa che non mi piace fare. Neanche virtualmente. 
Per me, che poi ci resto male da sola

Ti vedo incartato perchè passi dall'idealizzazione di questo amore, di questa donna, alla questione dei sensi di colpa, alla questione di fare un figlio per non doverti sentire in colpa in futuro.

(Feath..i sensi di colpa sul futuro...sono un capolavoro...la dimostrazione di quanto e come la mente possa ingannarci​)

Ecco, a me questo sembra un incartamento sempre più profondo.

Anche perchè se giustifichi le tue scelte dicendoti: "non c'è nulla di meglio", e di questo che affermi non sei convinto...è l'ennesimo incartamento, fra l'altro autocompatente (si potrà dire?).

Scegli di stare perchè non c'è di meglio? Ok. Va benissimo. Ma vedine di esserne convinto per te. E da ora in avanti questa convinzione dovrebbe essere confermata nei fatti che le scelte che fai non le fai per non sentirti in colpa ma le fai per te. A prescindere  da moglie, figlio o quello che vuoi.

Ma secondo me non sei convinto di quello che dici, e contemporaneamente sei talmente dentro che neanche provi a verificare se magari un meglio esiste.

Sei ancora fermo ad idealizzare una donna che SAREBBE POTUTA ESSERE la tua donna ideale.

Il punto è che se lo fosse stata, lei adesso sarebbe con te. Mi sembra così semplice.

Avrebbe fatto le scelte che ti aspettavi lei facesse. Lei ne ha fatte altre. Quindi non è la tua donna ideale.

Feath...se tu sapessi quello che vuoi l'avresti già trovato. Dico davvero.

Il punto vero è che ti stai raccontando la favola dell'amore impossibile, impossibile per la tipa e impossibile per tua moglie. La realtà è che tu non sai cosa vuoi.

Prima di cercare di trovare il meglio, io al posto tuo, cercherei di capire COSA E' PER TE questo benedetto meglio. 
Cosa è ADESSO. Non domani o ieri ADESSO. Quando saprai cosa cercare sono pronta a scommettere che saprai anche vedere, e magari vedrai che ce l'avevi sotto il naso, magari tua moglie, magari un corso di cucina, magari scalare montagne...devi sapere TU cosa vuoi. NON dagli altri. Da te. Senza raccontare le stronzate su felicità , amore o amenità simili. Roba concreta Feath. Concreta. E che riguarda solo te. (non l'amore, le farfalle, etc. etc. ...)

E non dire più nulla sull'età o ti appendo :mrgreen: (l'età è una scusa dai...diciamocelo...siamo solo all'inizio)


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Ipazia, in valore assoluto tu hai pienamente ragione, ma Feather ha centrato in pieno lo spirito delle mie parole, parole che ovviamente escono da una persona che sta vivendo una fase di allontanameto, e che quindi ha bisogno di elaborarne il dolore. Ti dico cose che certamente sai, ma *il lutto di perdere la persona con la quale avresti voluto costruire il futuro lascia un dolore profondo, proporzionale al bene che le vuoi e che le continui a volere nonostante l' "abbandono" o la "rinuncia".
> Nel mio e nel caso di Feather fa ancora piu' male quando, entrando nell'intimo della loro anima, ti rendi conto che la rinuncia a te non è stata determinata da una scelta "di cuore" ma, come anche per Feather, da una scelta "di testa" (o di interesse, come dico io).
> *
> Ancora con perdere. Le persone NON SI PERDONO. Si perdono gli oggetti.
> ...


Ti concedo tutto quello che vuoi, io...e tu mi concedi di dirti che te la stai raccontando? Mi concedi di dirti che il pensarla pentita, il pensare che la sua scelta sia sbagliata non è altro che un autoinganno della tua mente per tenerti in una zona di comfort (perchè già conosciuta) e ti impedisce di passare oltre? Poi ci sta, bene anche la zona di comfort, l'importante è dirselo, usarla per recuperare le energie e poi ripartire.

Un abbraccio


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me c'è un oceano tra il credere di poter controllare la vita propria o degli altri (=illusorio egocentrismo o delirio di onnipotenza) e l'avere la certezza di essere gli artefici della propria vita passo per passo con le proprie scelte (=autostima e realismo).


concordo!!! :up::up:


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma manco per niente!! avere dei sogni, coltivarli, significa essere deboli? Ma che vadano tutti a cagare, scusa! Ci vogliono vecchi prima del tempo, questo è. Che poi tu stia un po' in the mud, è vero. Però in realtà mi pare piuttosto che tu stia cercando lo slancio per decollare. E quando si è in questa disposizione d'animo è solo questione di tempo.


vero...ma coltivarli significa anche avere una buona dose di realismo. E distinguere ciò che si può e ciò che no. 
O meglio. Quanto si può del sogno e quanto del sogno deve invece essere mediato con le reali e concrete situazioni in cui si è, nel qui e ora. Non nel passato, non nel futuro. 

La coltivazione è un'azione fra le più presenti e pazienti


----------



## mic (21 Dicembre 2013)

*Mi sa...*

Che Ipazia sta rompendo gli argini.....






paura, ZEN in libertà....:yoga::scared:


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti concedo tutto quello che vuoi, io...e tu mi concedi di dirti che te la stai raccontando? Mi concedi di dirti che il pensarla pentita, il pensare che la sua scelta sia sbagliata non è altro che un autoinganno della tua mente per tenerti in una zona di comfort (perchè già conosciuta) e ti impedisce di passare oltre? Poi ci sta, bene anche la zona di comfort, l'importante è dirselo, usarla per recuperare le energie e poi ripartire.
> 
> Un abbraccio



Non sono riuscito a spiegarmi, non fa nulla. Ti invidio solo le tante certezze che hai ... Io pur avendo vissuto, parlato e amato una donna straordinaria ho la testa piena di domande e di dubbi che son certo non basteranno 100 anni a dipanare.....a volte mi rendo solo conto della tremenda stanchezza emotiva che mi porto dentro. Stasera sono esausto, disarmato....domani se riesco ad essere più lucido cercherò di argomentare meglio il mio pensiero! :smile:


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather @Etrusco
> 
> mi piace la vostra umanità


Io pure, come feather, la considero una debolezza dell'anima.....vorrei essere ben diverso, fidati, troverei più facilmente pace a tutto questo uragano emotivo che ho dentro!


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Non sono riuscito a spiegarmi, non fa nulla. Ti invidio solo le tante certezze che hai ... Io pur avendo vissuto, parlato e amato una donna straordinaria ho la testa piena di domande e di dubbi che son certo non basteranno 100 anni a dipanare.....a volte mi rendo solo conto della tremenda stanchezza emotiva che mi porto dentro. Stasera sono esausto, disarmato....domani se riesco ad essere più lucido cercherò di argomentare meglio il mio pensiero! :smile:



Ognuno la pensa a modo suo, io per esperienza personale di quanto ero giovanissima, dico che potrebbe anche pentirsi, tardi ma potrebbe succedere. Io l'ho scoperto dopo qualche anno, allora i cellulari non esistevano e le modalità per sentirsi erano molte molte meno, figuriamoci che non si usava neppure il telefono di casa, riservato ai genitori.
Quindi dopo un addio tormentato stop. Lui subito fidanzato e dopo pochi mesi sposato. Felice? Per niente.
Strapentito ma troppo tardi. Separato dopo un anno di matrimonio. Senza figli, e da allora solo carriera, non si è più sposato e non ha avuto figli. 
NON so se ti può consolare ma probabilmente lei ti pensa.


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Non sono riuscito a spiegarmi, non fa nulla. Ti invidio solo le tante certezze che hai ... Io pur avendo vissuto, parlato e amato una donna straordinaria ho la testa piena di domande e di dubbi che son certo non basteranno 100 anni a dipanare.....a volte mi rendo solo conto della tremenda stanchezza emotiva che mi porto dentro. Stasera sono esausto, disarmato....domani se riesco ad essere più lucido cercherò di argomentare meglio il mio pensiero! :smile:



..beh, almeno una certezza ce l'hai anche tu, non ti basteranno 100 anni a dipanare i tuoi dubbi.

Mi sembra un buon punto di partenza...

Non so Etrusco...io ho imparato a lasciar andare il passato. Trattenerlo era..distruttivo. 

Cose belle. E cose brutte. 

Quel che è stato è stato. Andato. A volte purtroppo a volte per fortuna.

Ho imparato ad accettare.

Che le persone non le si conosce mai fino in fondo. Non è possibile.

E che le persone straordinarie restano straordinarie. 
Ma per quanto straordinarie se ne vanno.
E nonostante se ne possano andare, quello che mi hanno lasciato condividendo la loro straordinarietà non lo posso perdere. Perchè è diventato parte di me. 

Ho imparato ad accettare che anche le persone straordinarie fanno azioni che possono deludere, profondamente. 
E questo non leva nulla al loro essere straordinarie. 
Sono semplicemente umane.

E gli esseri umani fanno cose sublimi e immediatamente dopo sono in grado di compierne di ignobili.

Accetto. Gioia e dolore. Rivendico entrambi come miei e da me dipendenti.

E rivendico il mio benessere. E il mio tempo.

...spero che tu domani stia meglio:smile:


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ognuno la pensa a modo suo, io per esperienza personale di quanto ero giovanissima, dico che potrebbe anche pentirsi, tardi ma potrebbe succedere. Io l'ho scoperto dopo qualche anno, allora i cellulari non esistevano e le modalità per sentirsi erano molte molte meno, figuriamoci che non si usava neppure il telefono di casa, riservato ai genitori.
> Quindi dopo un addio tormentato stop. Lui subito fidanzato e dopo pochi mesi sposato. Felice? Per niente.
> Strapentito ma troppo tardi. Separato dopo un anno di matrimonio. Senza figli, e da allora solo carriera, non si è più sposato e non ha avuto figli.
> NON so se ti può consolare ma probabilmente lei ti pensa.



Ma sapere che l'altro è pentito è di un qualche sostegno al proprio benessere?
Cambia qualcosa?

Personalmente mi farebbe solo voglia di allungare il mio piedino sul suo fondoschiena.

E mi confermerebbe ulteriormente che quello che avevo visto, ok, bellissimo, ma alla prova dei fatti...quelli concreti, non è bastato.

E una persona che non sa passare ai fatti quando è il momento non la vorrei accanto, in una relazione stretta. 

Ognuno ha le sue esperienze, le mie mi hanno insegnato che quando si cade di faccia e si lascia magari qualche dente sull'asfalto, le prime mani su cui appoggiarsi sono le proprie e quelle più vicine che si tendono non devono tremare mentre lo fanno. Prima sì, dopo anche. Ma durante, se mi devono aiutare ad alzarmi, devono essere ben ferme.

E se non lo sono...io non mi fido ad aggrapparmi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Non è certo una critica alla magnifica Ipazia e al suo prodigarsi, anzi, ma la sostanza è: chi non c'è, non voleva esserci.
Ciao, ciao!
Vado avanti e ne faccio a meno.
Il fatto che abbia scelto per meschinità o per sfuggire a me (chi può escludere di non essere poi quell'ideale che crede di essere?) non cambia i fatti.
E si vive nella realtà.
I sogni devono aiutare a vivere, non a non vivere.


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è certo una critica alla magnifica Ipazia e al suo prodigarsi, anzi, ma la sostanza è: chi non c'è, non voleva esserci.
> Ciao, ciao!
> Vado avanti e ne faccio a meno.
> Il fatto che abbia scelto per meschinità o per sfuggire a me (chi può escludere di non essere poi quell'ideale che crede di essere?) non cambia i fatti.
> ...


Brunetta...magnifica tu!!!!:up:

Arrivi e...in 8 righe sintetizzi i pipponi della sottoscritta

Grazie:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Brunetta...magnifica tu!!!!:up:
> 
> Arrivi e...in 8 righe sintetizzi i pipponi della sottoscritta
> 
> Grazie:smile:


Forse mi vengono i riassunti.
Senti questo: lui e lei si vorrebbero sposare, si mette di mezzo un prepotente che vuole farsi lei per scommessa. Dopo varie avventure riescono a sposarsi.

Però io non valgo Alessandro


----------



## JON (21 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Stasera ero fuori a vedere le illuminazioni natalizie in centro con tutta la famiglia.
> E io continuavo a guardarmi attorno.. tutte le minigonne che vedevo.. e fin li' non ci sarebbe niente di strano se quel osservare non fosse accompagnato da un sentimento stranamente forte e inusuale. Non capivo cosa fosse.
> Finche' ho capito, io cercavo disperatamente una ragazza per rivivere quello che ho vissuto con la mia ex lei. Un tentativo tanto inconscio quanto forte e disperato.
> *Nulla di diverso da un tossico che carca la prossima dose ad ogni costo*..
> ...


Credo sia solo un meccanismo funzionale alla tua situazione.

Evidentemente la tua frustrazione ha raggiunto i massimi livelli. Secondo me più che squallido rappresenta la fuga che attui per questa vita che senti stretta. Preferisco dire che "senti" stretta, più che "ti sta" stretta. Perché, come vedi, anche quella ricerca alternativa non è che ti offra chissà quali soluzioni "ideali". In effetti è squallido, ma sembra piuttosto una valvola di sfogo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Secondo me le attribuite un'astuzia che non ha..
> Boh... Non ce la vedo proprio nel ruolo..


non c'è mica bisogno di essere furbi, basta conoscere il meccanismo. In certe religioni te lo insegnano da bambino


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Forse* mi vengono i riassunti.
> Senti questo: lui e lei si vorrebbero sposare, si mette di mezzo un prepotente che vuole farsi lei per scommessa. Dopo varie avventure riescono a sposarsi.
> 
> Però io non valgo Alessandro


:rotfl:


..forse???!!!

..ho adorato l'Innominato..



:bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ..forse???!!!
> ...


Anch'io
E i bignami...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Io pure, come feather, la considero una debolezza dell'anima.....vorrei essere ben diverso, fidati, troverei più facilmente pace a tutto questo uragano emotivo che ho dentro!


Io invece mi accorgo sempre di piu' di come sono cambiato, non mi riconosco piu'. Ieri al cinema, prima del film un commercial.. Sono arrivato quasi alle lacrime..

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PMmqR6r5q7c

Solo un paio d'anni fa non mi avrebbe smosso di un mm. Non so, e' come se si fosse rotto qualcosa dentro, non riesco piu' a controllare quello che sento. O e' troppo o sono io troppo debole per contenerlo. Non capisco.


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

E poi leggo questo..:

_"Un uomo deve provare tante donne per trovare l'unica, e se aveva fortuna lei sarebbe stata al suo fianco. Per un uomo sistemarsi con la prima o la seconda donna della vita è comportarsi da ignorante; non ha idea di che cosa sia una donna. Un uomo deve compiere il percorso fino in fondo, e ciò non significa solo andare a letto con le donne, scoparle una volta o due; vuole dire "vivere" con loro per mesi e anni. Non biasimo gli uomini che hanno paura di una cosa simile, significa mettere l'anima a disposizione di tutte. Naturalmente alcuni uomini si sistemano con una donna, rinunciano, dicono ecco, è il meglio che posso fare. Ce ne sono moltissimi, in effetti la maggior parte delle persone vive sotto la bandiera della tregua: si rende conto che le cose non funzionano in modo proprio perfetto, ma non importa, accontentiamoci, dicono, non serve a niente percorrere di nuovo tutta la trafila, che cosa danno alla tv, stasera? Niente. Bene, guardiamola lo stesso. È meglio che guardarsi in faccia, è meglio che pensare a "quello". La tv tiene insieme più coppie male assortite di quanto non facciano i figli o la chiesa."

- Charles Bukowski -_


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E poi leggo questo..:
> 
> _"Un uomo deve provare tante donne per trovare l'unica, e se aveva fortuna lei sarebbe stata al suo fianco. Per un uomo sistemarsi con la prima o la seconda donna della vita è comportarsi da ignorante; non ha idea di che cosa sia una donna. Un uomo deve compiere il percorso fino in fondo, e ciò non significa solo andare a letto con le donne, scoparle una volta o due; vuole dire "vivere" con loro per mesi e anni. Non biasimo gli uomini che hanno paura di una cosa simile, significa mettere l'anima a disposizione di tutte. Naturalmente alcuni uomini si sistemano con una donna, rinunciano, dicono ecco, è il meglio che posso fare. Ce ne sono moltissimi, in effetti la maggior parte delle persone vive sotto la bandiera della tregua: si rende conto che le cose non funzionano in modo proprio perfetto, ma non importa, accontentiamoci, dicono, non serve a niente percorrere di nuovo tutta la trafila, che cosa danno alla tv, stasera? Niente. Bene, guardiamola lo stesso. È meglio che guardarsi in faccia, è meglio che pensare a "quello". La tv tiene insieme più coppie male assortite di quanto non facciano i figli o la chiesa."
> 
> - Charles Bukowski -_


Mah, sacrosante verità. Ma non è tutto.

Cioè, rendiamoci conto. Io dovrei passare la vita a cercare qualcuno, una donna nella fattispecie, che risulti essere la soluzione dei miei problemi? Per sistemarsi? Cosa precisamente sistemare? Se stessi?

Io ormai vivo nella convinzione che principalmente bisogna star bene con se stessi e solo con se. Il resto ben venga, ma la ricerca al di fuori di noi non credo possa condurre molto lontano.
E poi credo che la vita non può essere "egoista" se il nostro intento è realizzare qualcosa. Le rinunce sono una sorta di contrappeso.


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E poi credo che la vita non può essere "egoista" se il nostro intento è realizzare qualcosa. Le rinunce sono una sorta di contrappeso.


Contrappeso per..?


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2013)

E comunque Feather comprendo l'entità della tua crisi. Sappi però che questo è anche solo un momento della tua vita. L'hai detto tu, sei cambiato. Succederà ancora non temere e forse vedrai questo momento con la medesima malinconia di ora ma con desideri e prospettive ben diversi.

Ti rendi conto che identifichi la tua "libertà" in una nuova relazione o, quantomeno, nella ricerca di questa? La vera libertà però non è questa.


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Contrappeso per..?


Per la tua vita Feather, e quale che sia sarai tu a scoprirlo. Non pensare che ci siano soluzioni universali.
Sappi che questa tua vita ora è quella che tu stesso hai creato. Nessuno ti obbliga a restarci dentro, ma se senti di non poter andare è perché qualche "contrappeso" lo hai e sai di non poter sacrificarlo.

Lo so che non sarà facile, ma so che senza sofferenza e impegno non ottieni molto...in tutti i campi.

PS: scusa se non ti risponderò oltre, ma devo andare


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che identifichi la tua "libertà" in una nuova relazione o, quantomeno, nella ricerca di questa? La vera libertà però non è questa.


Identifico il "fulfilment" della vita in una relazione. Non la libertà. 
La libertà ce l'ho, la porta è aperta. Ma per andare dove..?


----------



## mic (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Identifico il "fulfilment" della vita in una relazione. Non la libertà.
> La libertà ce l'ho, la porta è aperta. Ma per andare dove..?


Ovunque tu voglia andare?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io invece mi accorgo sempre di piu' di come sono cambiato, non mi riconosco piu'. Ieri al cinema, prima del film un commercial.. Sono arrivato quasi alle lacrime..
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PMmqR6r5q7c
> 
> Solo un paio d'anni fa non mi avrebbe smosso di un mm. Non so, e' come se si fosse rotto qualcosa dentro, non riesco piu' a controllare quello che sento. O e' troppo o sono io troppo debole per contenerlo. Non capisco.


Ti stupisci perché sei un uomo.
Non trovo strano o vergognoso piangere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E poi leggo questo..:
> 
> _"Un uomo deve provare tante donne per trovare l'unica, e se aveva fortuna lei sarebbe stata al suo fianco. Per un uomo sistemarsi con la prima o la seconda donna della vita è comportarsi da ignorante; non ha idea di che cosa sia una donna. Un uomo deve compiere il percorso fino in fondo, e ciò non significa solo andare a letto con le donne, scoparle una volta o due; vuole dire "vivere" con loro per mesi e anni. Non biasimo gli uomini che hanno paura di una cosa simile, significa mettere l'anima a disposizione di tutte. Naturalmente alcuni uomini si sistemano con una donna, rinunciano, dicono ecco, è il meglio che posso fare. Ce ne sono moltissimi, in effetti la maggior parte delle persone vive sotto la bandiera della tregua: si rende conto che le cose non funzionano in modo proprio perfetto, ma non importa, accontentiamoci, dicono, non serve a niente percorrere di nuovo tutta la trafila, che cosa danno alla tv, stasera? Niente. Bene, guardiamola lo stesso. È meglio che guardarsi in faccia, è meglio che pensare a "quello". La tv tiene insieme più coppie male assortite di quanto non facciano i figli o la chiesa."
> 
> - Charles Bukowski -_


Ah be' l'ha detto proprio uno che ha avuto una bella famiglia.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E mia moglie mi ha più volte ribadito che vuole il secondo figlio in ogni caso, che tanto ha la sua famiglia a supportarla se anche io me ne volessi andare. Me lo ha detto chiaro più volte questo..


Potrebbe fare un figlio con un altro. Se è proprio questo il problema. Ma è solo strategia. Ti sei innamorato di un'altra? E io ti incateno... Contento tu.


----------



## Etrusco (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io invece mi accorgo sempre di piu' di come sono cambiato, non mi riconosco piu'. Ieri al cinema, prima del film un commercial.. Sono arrivato quasi alle lacrime..
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PMmqR6r5q7c
> 
> Solo un paio d'anni fa non mi avrebbe smosso di un mm. Non so, e' come se si fosse rotto qualcosa dentro, non riesco piu' a controllare quello che sento. O e' troppo o sono io troppo debole per contenerlo. Non capisco.



A me avrebbe smosso anche un paio di anni fa....ma adesso mi sconquassa oltre il dovuto. Credo che in frangenti del genere ogni evento emotivamente rilevante viene amplificato. Io mi rendo conto che ogni evento, ogni canzone, ogni sensazione ha tinte fortemente più intense di quelle che in altri tempi avrei rilevato. 
Credo sia normale, credo sia transitorio, e come te spero passi presto


----------



## Fantastica (22 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> A me avrebbe smosso anche un paio di anni fa....ma adesso mi sconquassa oltre il dovuto. Credo che in frangenti del genere ogni evento emotivamente rilevante viene amplificato. Io mi rendo conto che ogni evento, ogni canzone, ogni sensazione ha tinte fortemente più intense di quelle che in altri tempi avrei rilevato.
> Credo sia normale, credo sia transitorio, e come te spero passi presto


Io vi auguro che invece venga incorporata questa umanizzazione... Vi ha reso migliori, non solo diversi, ma migliori. Ora ne cogliete solo gli aspetti dolenti, ma è un'arte grande quella di diventare sé stessi e c'è sempre tempo, sempre, per amarsi di più.


----------



## tesla (22 Dicembre 2013)

purtroppo non passa velocemente, io a distanza di un paio d'anni ho delle reazioni molto emotive alla  musica, ai film ecc.
mi colpiscono anche i gesti di altruismo in tv, le cose epiche, tipo i  salvataggi, i gesti eroici.
sono diventata di lacrima facilissima ed è una cosa abbastanza fastidiosa e imbarazzante, ma deve essere accettata per quello che è, ciò la manifestazione di un'emotività sconquassata.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> purtroppo non passa velocemente, io a distanza di un paio d'anni ho delle reazioni molto emotive alla  musica, ai film ecc.
> mi colpiscono anche i gesti di altruismo in tv, le cose epiche, tipo i  salvataggi, i gesti eroici.
> sono diventata di lacrima facilissima ed è una cosa abbastanza fastidiosa e imbarazzante, ma deve essere accettata per quello che è, ciò la manifestazione di un'emotività sconquassata.


Scusa, tesla... ma chi è che non ha un'umanità sconquassata? Sai che c'è? Coloro che lo negano al punto da non saper più riconoscere emotivamente nulla del panorama che hanno sotto il naso ogni santo giorno sono coloro a cui dobbiamo lo sfacelo... La mancanza di empatia è sempre catastrofica.

[video=youtube;1Evwgu369Jw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Evwgu369Jw[/video]


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Potrebbe fare un figlio con un altro. Se è proprio questo il problema. Ma è solo strategia.


A questo ci avevo pensato, ma da bravo egocentrico ho sempre pensato lo volesse solo con me...


----------



## Etrusco (22 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa, tesla... ma chi è che non ha un'umanità sconquassata? Sai che c'è? Coloro che lo negano al punto da non saper più riconoscere emotivamente nulla del panorama che hanno sotto il naso ogni santo giorno sono coloro a cui dobbiamo lo sfacelo... La mancanza di empatia è sempre catastrofica.
> 
> [video=youtube;1Evwgu369Jw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Evwgu369Jw[/video]


:up:
Grazie Fantastica. 
...però' in questo momento mi rendo conto che se solo fossi leggermente meno qualcosa (emotivo? Sensibile? ) sarei certamente meno vulnerabile. Riuscirei, come fa chi purtroppo è la causa di tutto, a gestire le proprie emozioni reprimendole dentro di se, o quanto meno sarei capace a non mostrarle, non farle intravvedere. Questo mondo purtroppo è fatto per chi meglio bluffa sul proprio stato d'animo, per chi meglio usa l'emotività altrui a proprio uso e consumo. Io non ci sono mai riuscito...adesso meno che mai!.

si, a differenza sua mi sento vivo, mi sento orgoglioso a volte di "sentire" piuttosto che "non sentire", ma la notte non passa mai, e il giorno passa tra confusione emotiva e senso di inadeguatezza per non saper vivere, o meglio sopportare, un tale stress. Per questo capisco Feather quando parla di debolezza....perché lo è a tutti gli effetti. 
E' uno stato d'animo invalidante.

Non ne faccio un dramma, però son fatto così e per quanto mi sforzi di essere diverso so che non cambierò, devo solo cercare di convivere con questo  me stesso


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io vi auguro che invece venga incorporata questa umanizzazione... Vi ha reso migliori, non solo diversi, ma migliori. Ora ne cogliete solo gli aspetti dolenti, ma è un'arte grande quella di diventare sé stessi e c'è sempre tempo, sempre, per amarsi di più.


Non so cosa pensare. La verita' e' che non ho idea di che uomo io sia e ne ho paura. 
Soffocare il cambiamento e tornare a quell che conosco e' piu' rassicurante.
Ed e' esattamente quello che ha fatto la mia ex amante. Lo rimprovero a lei e io sto facendo esattamente lo stesso. Avrei fatto il salto nel buoi se c'era lei a tenermi la mano. Ora sono da solo e non so se ho il coraggio di farlo, da solo...
Non che vada fiero di quello che ho appena scritto, tutt'altro. Ma se dovessi cercare di spiegare quello che sto facendo, questa e' la mia best guess.

Again.. patetico eh?

Piu' scavo dentro di me piu' vedo meschinita', vigliaccheria.. 
E questo certo non aiuta a darmi coraggio, per questo dico che mi spaventa l'uomo che intravedo, e, forse, sarebbe meglio lasciarlo sepolto dov'e'..

Scusate lo sfogo...


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> il giorno passa tra confusione emotiva e senso di inadeguatezza per non saper vivere


Si, uguale. Specie il senso di inadeguatezza del non saper vivere.. fa quasi piu' male del resto... Personalmente lo trovo umiliante, tanto leggere e pensare per arrivare dove? Qui?


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

Giusto per tirarci su di morale, per chi capisce l'inglese:

http://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_solomon_depression_the_secret_we_share.html


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A questo ci avevo pensato, ma da bravo egocentrico ho sempre pensato lo volesse solo con me...


Un figlio da te già ce l'ha. Perchè due? Ah sì la sofferenza del figlio unico... Se tua moglie fosse incinta e la tua amante (ex) tornasse dicendoti 'Ho capito che sei l'uomo della mia vita, ho lasciato mio marito, voglio stare solo con te ecc.ecc.' che faresti?


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Un figlio da te già ce l'ha. Perchè due? Ah sì la sofferenza del figlio unico... Se tua moglie fosse incinta e la tua amante (ex) tornasse dicendoti 'Ho capito che sei l'uomo della mia vita, ho lasciato mio marito, voglio stare solo con te ecc.ecc.' che faresti?


Sarebbe un disastro, ma lo considero talmente fuori dal regno delle possibilita' da non preoccuparmene neppure.
Mi preoccupa invece che potrei andarmene io, a prescindere dal lei..
Propio stasera eravamo tutti al parco, allegra famigliola a giocare con i pesciolini nel fiume e i ranocchi.. E intanto la mia testa li' a frullare..
Continuo a vedere mia moglie come una buona amica e mi chiedo se davvero ha senso tenere in piedi questa farsa... Davvero non ne esco da questo loop  terrificante.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sarebbe un disastro, ma lo considero talmente fuori dal regno delle possibilita' da non preoccuparmene neppure.
> Mi preoccupa invece che potrei andarmene io, a prescindere dal lei..
> Propio stasera eravamo tutti al parco, allegra famigliola a giocare con i pesciolini nel fiume e i ranocchi.. E intanto la mia testa li' a frullare..
> Continuo a vedere mia moglie come una buona amica e mi chiedo se davvero ha senso tenere in piedi questa farsa... Davvero non ne esco da questo loop  terrificante.


Feather con le buone amiche non si fanno dei figli. Comunque, un disastro. Ovvero, che faresti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> (...)
> 
> Proprio stamattina, un ora fa, me trovo davanti la porta dell'ascensore la mia ex lei. Ciao.. ciao.. Ho tirato dritto. Cosa potevo dire??
> 
> (...)


Potevi sorridere e approfittarne per osservarla con lo sguardo che è permesso solo agli ex. Un misto quanto mi manchi con quanto non mi manchi affatto. Per dimenticare, bisogna affrontare il passato, ancora e ancora, fin quando non ti lascia andare senza lasciare alcuna traccia.

Fin quando ti spaventa, ti è ancora troppo importante e speri che vi sia una via di ritorno, e soprattutto, ti stai tempestando di colpe che magari non hai. Hai rimorsi? Incubi? Ti vergogni del tuo operato? Ecco, sono queste le domande che ti dovrai porre, non come ci sei arrivato.

Non ti dirò che sia facile, perché non lo è. Ma il giorno in cui incontri tua ex e ti dovrai chiedere chi sia, allora hai riconquistato la tua piena integrità.


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Feather con le buone amiche non si fanno dei figli. Comunque, un disastro. Ovvero, che faresti?


Temo che andrei con lei...


----------



## Carola (22 Dicembre 2013)

[SUB]
Feath se mai divessi trovare decisuone lo fatei x me stessa non x amante credimi
non vorrei nessuna mano tesa da lui anzi


perché  tiincaponisci a prnsare a decidere se kei ci fosse e non tiri fuori le palle e decidi tu
La tua ex una scelta l ha fatta snche se di comodp x te e comunque una scelta

idem x me 

forse quello che abbiamo
e piu imp di un amore presunto
che nella quotifisnita non so come sarebbe
posto io che io sono disillusa sull argpmento amore
mio ex amante dice che sono diventata cinica
forse si





feath[/SUB]





feather ha detto:


> Temo che andrei con lei...


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io vi auguro che invece venga incorporata questa umanizzazione... Vi ha reso migliori, non solo diversi, ma migliori. Ora ne cogliete solo gli aspetti dolenti, ma è un'arte grande quella di diventare sé stessi e c'è sempre tempo, sempre, per amarsi di più.


Incredibile ma concordo con te.
Negli ultimi anni anche io sono diventata di lacrima facile per le cose che mi emozionano e non me ne vergogno. Non mi sento sconquassata e soprattutto...mi piace.
E non mi frega assolutamente nulla se dall altra parte pensano che io sia una debole o robe così per due lacrime.
E' solo umanità.
Che mi ha reso migliore e la vivo come un valore aggiunto incredibile.
E infatti, già sono empatica a manetta ma questa cosa mi ha resa ancora più...non empatica ma...
Non lo so.
E' come se le persone mi "annusassero" e capissero che posso capirli in qualche modo.
Poco tempo fa ero sul treno e avevo una tipa di fianco tutta scura nei cazzi suoi che litigava al telefono con vodafone.
Era veramente una zecca. Ascoltavo e mi dicevo. Ma perchè fa così?
Perchè rompe con domande assurde quel povero operatore che si starà impiccando con il microfono.
Alla fine ho incrociato il suo sguardo.
Ho visto tanto di quel dolore nei suoi occhi che...I miei sono diventati lucidi.
E i suoi anche.
Gli era morta la mamma da poco e improvvisamente, e stava chiamando l operatore per una bolletta che le arrivata....
io piangevo.
lei piangeva.
un viaggio d inferno ma.
non cambierei mai questa mia nuova emotività.


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Identifico il "fulfilment" della vita in una relazione. Non la libertà.
> La libertà ce l'ho, la porta è aperta. Ma per andare dove..?


Sei sicuro che la realizzazione passi solo attraverso una mera relazione? Io no, non sono sicuro, anzi preferisco non crederlo. Penso, come hai già detto, che il rischio di cadere nuovamente nella noia sarebbe molto alto. E sarebbe pure normale, se vogliamo.

Diciamo pure che se la tua amante fosse ora disponibile andresti pure con lei. Teoricamente avresti la possibilità di realizzare la tua vita. Ma io credo che tu abbia idealizzato quel rapporto, se per te lo scopo di vivere quella donna sembra la scelta definitiva, per lei non è cosi. Ha cambiato strada, ed è stata più determinata di te perché sapeva benissimo che solo una "sterile" relazione, potenzialmente, non poteva portarvi da nessuna parte. Lei è tornata alla sua vita, quella che, come te, ha costruito e pensato di dover portare avanti per la sua realizzazione.

Non è stata una scelta felice? E chi l'ha detto che la realizzazione passi solo attraverso la felicità? Io vedo che per lo più le persone che hanno successo in generale sono quelle che fanno sacrifici a volte anche immani. Si tratta piuttosto di "sofferenza", dedizione, impegno e a volte anche amore, lo scopo però è appagante e spesso non è autoreferenziale.

Non voglio sminuire la tua situazione, anzi il contrario, perché in fondo ti sei perso e cerchi quella tua realizzazione ovunque, l'istinto addirittura ti fa credere di poterla ottenere attraverso una qualsiasi donna. A questo punto, almeno, penserei che sarebbe il caso di sospendere le ricerche all'esterno e provare a trovare le risorse necessarie su se stessi.

http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...are-il-segno?p=1239229&viewfull=1#post1239229


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Potevi sorridere e approfittarne per osservarla con lo sguardo che è permesso solo agli ex. Un misto quanto mi manchi con quanto non mi manchi affatto. Per dimenticare, bisogna affrontare il passato, ancora e ancora, fin quando non ti lascia andare senza lasciare alcuna traccia.
> 
> Fin quando ti spaventa, ti è ancora troppo importante e speri che vi sia una via di ritorno, e soprattutto, ti stai tempestando di colpe che magari non hai. Hai rimorsi? Incubi? Ti vergogni del tuo operato? Ecco, sono queste le domande che ti dovrai porre, non come ci sei arrivato.
> 
> Non ti dirò che sia facile, perché non lo è. Ma il giorno in cui incontri tua ex e ti dovrai chiedere chi sia, allora hai riconquistato la tua piena integrità.


E io sono lontano mille miglia... Davvero lontano...


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E poi credo che la vita non può essere "egoista" se il nostro intento è realizzare qualcosa. Le rinunce sono una sorta di contrappeso.


Già, ma rinunciare a cosa?
A una famiglia
A un dialogo e una condivisione con la proprio compagna
Al sesso
Alla libertà

bel casino eh?


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> [SUB]
> Feath se mai divessi trovare decisuone lo fatei x me stessa non x amante credimi
> non vorrei nessuna mano tesa da lui anzi
> 
> ...


Infatti.. Non so cosa fare..
Proprio in questi giorni ci pensavo... Con mia moglie non riesco a fare sesso.. Fuori.. non potrei e comunque non è quello che voglio. Scopicchiare qui e là può essere una medicina per togliermi un po' dalla testa quell'altra ma non è certo la soluzione ai miei problemi.
E a costo di sembrare superficiale mi chiedo, quanto a lungo posso stare senza fare l'amore con una donna? Per sempre?

Non so, forse per una donna è diverso, poi tuo marito mi pare che stia "performando" ultimamente, o almeno ci prova. Con mia moglie.. Manco ne parla. Mai.. Forse aspetta che faccia io il primo passo. Ma sono anni che ci provo a fare i passi e non siamo andati da nessuna parte. 
Sarà forse colpa mia, avrò sbagliato io, ma il risultato è stato zero.


----------



## Ecate (23 Dicembre 2013)

Feather da dove e da quando siete in regime di fratellanza? Da chi è iniziato il calo (scomparsa) del desiderio? Da te, da lei? Dai tempi del parto? dai tempi recenti dell'amante?


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, ma rinunciare a cosa?
> A una famiglia
> A un dialogo e una condivisione con la proprio compagna
> Al sesso
> ...


A qualcosa rinuncerai sempre. Forse è questo il motivo del tuo stallo, che ti fa sembrare lamentoso e inconcludente quando in realtà tu non vorresti rinunciare a nulla. In fondo se non ti stacchi da tua moglie, amante o non amante, un motivo ci sarà. Allo stesso modo stenti a distaccarti dall'altra.

Vedi che non sei libero? E' per questo che le risorse devi cercarle dentro di te come un detenuto in isolamento che deve trovare la forza di andare avanti, ma ti faccio notare che sei "ammanicato" fino al collo. Quindi non hai molta possibilità di movimento. Però va detto che le tue catene sono solo virtuali e che la porta di cui parlavi è sempre aperta.

Vai allora! Perchè non vai? Semplicemente perchè non hai qualcuno che ti indori la pillola e ti tenga per mano? E poi, riusciresti a saltare il fosso con cosi poco? Sta attento ad affidarti troppo agli altri, è il metodo meno garantito per ottenere quello che vogliamo. Dopotutto non hai sempre detto di essere rimasto deluso da tua moglie? Quanto diversa potrebbe essere un'altra donna da donarti felicità eterna?

Ti posso dire a cosa ho rinunciato io, alla mia autonomia. Ieri inconsapevolmente, oggi di proposito. Altro che amore.
Se decidi di andare avanti ti consiglio di non guardare indietro.


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Feather da dove e da quando siete in regime di fratellanza? Da chi è iniziato il calo (scomparsa) del desiderio? Da te, da lei? Dai tempi del parto? dai tempi recenti dell'amante?


Dal giorno uno. Il sesso è sempre stato così-così (per usare un eufemismo) ma credevo ci saremmo aggiustati col tempo. Invece manco un po'.
Poi da quando è comparsa l'amante ho smesso del tutto e ora non c'ho nessuna voglia di ricomciare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E io sono lontano mille miglia... Davvero lontano...


Comincia a sorriderti nello specchio: Ciao caro feather, ti voglio bene.

E' una partenza che, dopo aver superato l'imbarazzo iniziale, porta a sviluppi di inaspettata bellezza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, ma rinunciare a cosa?
> A una famiglia
> A un dialogo e una condivisione con la proprio compagna
> Al sesso
> ...


Se vuoi tutto questo senza rinunciare a nulla, dovrai abbassare la staffetta fino al punto di poterci passare solpra senza neanche accorgertene. La staffetta è il proprio orgoglio. Abbassarla non significa rinunciare alla tua identità, ai tuoi ideali e valori, ma a rinunciare a sentirsi incompresi e feriti ogni volta che il mondo contrasta con le aspettative.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Dal giorno uno. Il sesso è sempre stato così-così (per usare un eufemismo) ma credevo ci saremmo aggiustati col tempo. Invece manco un po'.


Vittima sempre della presunzione leonina di trasformare l'oro (?) in gioiello cesellato. Un mio amico sposò la sola donna che a letto si rifiutava ed era poco calda, proprio perché in cuor suo sperava di trasformarla. Non ci è riuscito, ovviamente.
In generale, assumersi i rischi di abitare nei pressi di un vulcano che erutta, come l'Etna, è più saggio che abitare nei pressi di un vulcano che pare spento, come il Vesuvio. Perché l'ipotesi che resti spento per la durata di una misera vita umana è assai concreto.


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vittima sempre della presunzione leonina di trasformare l'oro (?) in gioiello cesellato. Un mio amico sposò la sola donna che a letto si rifiutava ed era poco calda, proprio perché in cuor suo sperava di trasformarla. Non ci è riuscito, ovviamente.
> In generale, assumersi i rischi di abitare nei pressi di un vulcano che erutta, come l'Etna, è più saggio che abitare nei pressi di un vulcano che pare spento, come il Vesuvio. Perché l'ipotesi che resti spento per la durata di una misera vita umana è assai concreto.


Sulla storia dei vulcani... Intendevi il contrario..?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sulla storia dei vulcani... Intendevi il contrario..?


Etna: la donna calda sessualmente.
Vesuvio: la donna fredda sessualmente.


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vittima sempre della presunzione leonina di trasformare l'oro (?) in gioiello cesellato. .


Però è vero. In un certo senso è una sfida.. Inconscia e regolarmente persa.. Però ha sempre avuto un certo richiamo in me.


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Etna: la donna calda sessualmente.
> Vesuvio: la donna fredda sessualmente.


Capito


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Comincia a sorriderti nello specchio: Ciao caro feather, ti voglio bene.
> 
> E' una partenza che, dopo aver superato l'imbarazzo iniziale, porta a sviluppi di inaspettata bellezza


Questa la terrò presente..


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vittima sempre della presunzione leonina di trasformare l'oro (?) in gioiello cesellato. Un mio amico sposò la sola donna che a letto si rifiutava ed era poco calda, proprio perché in cuor suo sperava di trasformarla. Non ci è riuscito, ovviamente.
> In generale, assumersi i rischi di abitare nei pressi di un vulcano che erutta, come l'Etna, è più saggio che abitare nei pressi di un vulcano che pare spento, come il Vesuvio. Perché l'ipotesi che resti spento per la durata di una misera vita umana è assai concreto.


E com'è finita per il tuo amico..?


----------



## Ecate (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sulla storia dei vulcani... Intendevi il contrario..?


Se ti piace er fuego meglio l'Etna. Ma molti (tu no, secondo me) nella misogina dicotomia santa/zoccola hanno così paura della donna che preferiscono scegliere un sesso elemosinato per tutta la durata del matrimonio. A me gli uomini così fanno paura. 
Io sono una fedelissima e non ho avuto tanti compagni. Ma quando ho visto qualcosa di speciale in un uomo mi ci sono buttata senza paracadute. Ed è sempre durata un bel po', anche quando ciò che ho visto di speciale all'inizio non mi è bastato più. Fino al matrimonio e ai figli ho visto l'amore come un viaggio nell'anima di un'altra persona. Forse ho sempre ipotizzato di poter tornare indietro. 
Ops! OT  egocentrico
sorry


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Se ti piace er fuego meglio l'Etna. Ma molti (tu no, secondo me) nella misogina dicotomia santa/zoccola hanno così paura della donna che preferiscono scegliere un sesso elemosinato per tutta la durata del matrimonio. A me gli uomini così fanno paura.


Oh, io no. A me andrebbe bene una dall'anima porcellina! :mexican:



Ecate ha detto:


> ho visto l'amore come un viaggio nell'anima di un'altra persona.


Hai descritto la mia idea di amore come meglio non si poteva. E mi manca.. Terribilmente..


----------



## Carola (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Oh, io no. A me andrebbe bene una dall'anima porcellina! :mexican:
> 
> 
> 
> Hai descritto la mia idea di amore come meglio non si poteva. E mi manca.. Terribilmente..


Qui uguale
Ma devo dire che so che quel viaggio comporta fatica e dedizionee io mi sento senza una dico una energia oramai
Totalmente assorbita da figli lavoro casa
Il viaggio è nella mia anima alla ricerca di moemnti xme
Che in parte ho trovato nell’amante ma comporterebbe , fare quel viaggi, rivedee una vita e io vi assicuro quelle energie non le ho più
Ultimament emi pesa fare la spesa
Mi pesa avere le riunioni a scuola
Mi pesa conciliare tutto

Se devo cercare qualcosa non è nemmeno + amante che comprota dedizione  spazi che non ho

Ma è un letto e  dun libro
Una nuotata
Un massaggio

Pensate come sto messa

Forse sta gesione che ho messo su di figli elavoro mi ha assorbito tutta la forza ma credetemi e chi è mamma lo saprà
Tre figli di 9 11 e  14 anni + 9 ore di ufficio ..non c’è ne piu
Non so come o fatto a ritagliare tempo x lui enon lo sa la mia + cara amica
Fosse anche xnon presentarmi pelosa ma un minimo curata


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Qui uguale
> Ma devo dire che so che quel viaggio comporta fatica e dedizionee io mi sento senza una dico una energia oramai
> Totalmente assorbita da figli lavoro casa
> Il viaggio è nella mia anima alla ricerca di moemnti xme
> ...


La routine e gli impegni della vita pesano quando non hai un luogo dell'anima dove ricaricarti.


----------



## Etrusco (23 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Qui uguale
> Ma devo dire che so che quel viaggio comporta fatica e dedizionee io mi sento senza una dico una energia oramai
> Totalmente assorbita da figli lavoro casa
> Il viaggio è nella mia anima alla ricerca di moemnti xme
> ...



Oggi mi sento come te...ma non credo dipenda dalle mancanze di energia....quanto piuttosto dalla insufficiente contropartita che si riceve in cambio. Uno rischia il matrimonio, la pace coniugale, agisce di nascosto, va incontro a sensi di colpa, per poi cosa avere in cambio? Un amante col contagocce che si offre solo quando come e dove vuole lui? Quando ti rendi conto le rinunce avvengono solo da una parte...rinunci alle rinunce!!! :smile:


----------



## Etrusco (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Però è vero. In un certo senso è una sfida..* Inconscia e regolarmente persa.*. Però ha sempre avuto un certo richiamo in me.



Idem! E ogni volta che ci ricasco mi dico...stavolta non ci ricasco...!! :smile:


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La routine e gli impegni della vita pesano quando non hai un luogo dell'anima dove ricaricarti.



Sicuramente, anche perchè guardandosi in giro sono ben altre le vere fatiche.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E com'è finita per il tuo amico..?


Che è rimasto quello che era prima di sposarsi: uno che "basta che respiri", ma devo dire con grande simpatia. Sua moglie non ha una selva, ma proprio una foresta in testa. Inestricabile. E lo sa perfettamente, anche se non se lo sono mai detto a parole.


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Oggi mi sento come te...ma non credo dipenda dalle mancanze di energia....quanto piuttosto dalla insufficiente contropartita che si riceve in cambio. Uno rischia il matrimonio, la pace coniugale, agisce di nascosto, va incontro a sensi di colpa, per poi cosa avere in cambio? Un amante col contagocce che si offre solo quando come e dove vuole lui? Quando ti rendi conto le rinunce avvengono solo da una parte...rinunci alle rinunce!!! :smile:


Ma bisogna pure accettare una relazione extraconiugale per quello che è. Insomma, nutrire aspettative troppo importanti in casi come questo mi pare un po' assurdo.

Onestamente, vi pare vivere questo? Io capisco perfettamente il vostro linguaggio, ne comprendo le sensazioni, ma bisogna pure dirsi che va bene cosi, che aspettarsi di più non è possibile, altrimenti certe storie non sarebbero tali.

Cioè, ma quale sarebbe la reale contropartita di una relazione extra? Oltre il limitato coinvolgimento emotivo mi pare non ci si possa aspettare null'altro.


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Oggi mi sento come te...ma non credo dipenda dalle mancanze di energia....quanto piuttosto dalla insufficiente contropartita che si riceve in cambio. *Uno rischia *il matrimonio, la pace coniugale, agisce di nascosto, va incontro a sensi di colpa, per poi cosa avere in cambio? Un amante col contagocce che si offre solo quando come e dove vuole lui? Quando ti rendi conto le rinunce avvengono solo da una parte...*rinunci alle rinunce!*!! :smile:



In questo senso ti è andata pure bene.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma bisogna pure accettare una relazione extraconiugale per quello che è. Insomma, nutrire aspettative troppo importanti in casi come questo mi pare un po' assurdo.
> 
> Onestamente, vi pare vivere questo? Io capisco perfettamente il vostro linguaggio, ne comprendo le sensazioni, ma bisogna pure dirsi che va bene cosi, che aspettarsi di più non è possibile, altrimenti certe storie non sarebbero tali.
> 
> Cioè, ma quale sarebbe la reale contropartita di una relazione extra? Oltre il limitato coinvolgimento emotivo mi pare non ci si possa aspettare null'altro.


La contropartita è una relazione in cui si riscopre cosa significa essere in relazione con sé stessi prima di tuttotutto. Il coinvolgimento emotivo è tutt'altro che limitato, anzi è massimo. Scusate gli errori scrivo da cell


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La contropartita è una relazione in cui si riscopre cosa significa essere in relazione con sé stessi prima di tuttotutto. Il coinvolgimento emotivo è tutt'altro che limitato, anzi è massimo. Scusate gli errori scrivo da cell


Mah, questo coinvolgimento che spesso viene definito "stupefacente" anche, come per le droghe, lo capisco.
Definirlo massimo, o amore, potrebbe essere un po' azzardato. Credo che certi limiti invece li abbia eccome, l'assurdità sta nel non ammettere a se stessi che si mistifica volontariamente la realtà.

Lo trovo un modo veramente limitato per entrare in contatto profondo con se stessi. Perchè una relazione, ritenuta speciale ma che in realtà è pari a qualsiasi altra in senso comune e clandestina per giunta, può metterci in relazione con noi stessi fino ad un certo punto. Bisognerebbe essere realisti.


----------



## Etrusco (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La contropartita è una relazione in cui si riscopre cosa significa essere in relazione con sé stessi prima di tuttotutto*. Il coinvolgimento emotivo è tutt'altro che limitato, anzi è massimo*. Scusate gli errori scrivo da cell



Quoto :up:


----------



## Etrusco (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, questo coinvolgimento che spesso viene definito "stupefacente" anche, come per le droghe, lo capisco.
> Definirlo massimo, o amore, potrebbe essere un po' azzardato. C*redo che certi limiti invece li abbia eccome, l'assurdità sta nel non ammettere a se stessi che si mistifica volontariamente la realtà.*
> 
> Lo trovo un modo veramente limitato per entrare in contatto profondo con se stessi. Perchè una relazione, ritenuta speciale ma che in realtà è pari a qualsiasi altra in senso comune e clandestina per giunta, può metterci in relazione con noi stessi fino ad un certo punto. Bisognerebbe essere realisti.


Di amore parli tu, ma potrebbe pure essere. Possibile mai che qualsiasi coinvolgimento sia solo "voglia di scopare ammantata di falso sentimento" ??
sul neretto forse parli per esperienza diretta, io accetto e a malincuore ammetto, che l'amore con una persona possa finire e ci si possa innamorare di un altra...!


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Di amore parli tu, ma potrebbe pure essere. *Possibile mai che qualsiasi coinvolgimento sia solo "voglia di scopare ammantata di falso sentimento"* ??
> sul neretto forse parli per esperienza diretta, io accetto e a malincuore ammetto, che l'amore con una persona possa finire e ci si possa innamorare di un altra...!


Guarda, io ritengo che possa essere qualunque cosa, anche puro sentimento principalmente. Il discorso è che in clandestinità il tutto è molto relativo. Soprattutto se il nuovo innamoramento è funzionale alla crisi del rapporto ufficiale. Ti faccio notare che un rapporto in crisi è una fonte di frustrazioni di non poco conto, le vie di fuga che si vanno cercando sono molteplici, vanno dal semplice "evitare" il partner ufficiale al rapporto sentimentale clandestino.

Questo non è vivere, se parliamo di rapporti paralleli. Se smetti di amare riprendi la tua vita in pugno e la vivi alla massima potenza.


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Forse sta gesione che ho messo su di figli elavoro mi ha assorbito tutta la forza ma credetemi e chi è mamma lo saprà[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> Tre figli di 9 11 e  14 anni + 9 ore di ufficio ..non c’è ne piu
> Non so come o fatto a ritagliare tempo x lui enon lo sa la mia + cara amica




C'è da sperare per tuo marito che tu continuerai a lavorare a questi ritmi per sempre. Se ti fermi e ti riposi......


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Quando ti rendi conto le rinunce avvengono solo da una parte...rinunci alle rinunce!!! :smile:


Esatto.. 
Vale per te, per me e, temo, prima o poi anche per l'amante di rosa


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma bisogna pure accettare una relazione extraconiugale per quello che è. Insomma, nutrire aspettative troppo importanti in casi come questo mi pare un po' assurdo.
> 
> Onestamente, vi pare vivere questo? Io capisco perfettamente il vostro linguaggio, ne comprendo le sensazioni, ma bisogna pure dirsi che va bene cosi, che aspettarsi di più non è possibile, altrimenti certe storie non sarebbero tali.
> 
> Cioè, ma quale sarebbe la reale contropartita di una relazione extra? Oltre il limitato coinvolgimento emotivo mi pare non ci si possa aspettare null'altro.


Appunto.
Ma bisogna dirlo dall'inizio. Cosa si cerca. Se rosa dal giorno 1 gli avesse detto: "caro, a casa mio marito non c'è mai, a me manca calore e sesso. Scopiamo una volta a settimana e poi ognuno a casa propria e non ti sognare di rompermi le palle con sms e email che non c'ho voglia."
Lui si sarebbe messo nell'ottica che dici tu.
Ma evidentemente rosa gli ha raccontato qualcos'altro. O lasciato credere quantomeno.
Non voglio giudicare rosa. Non mi interessa e sono persuaso che abbia fatto tutto con le migliori intenzioni.
Ma penso di capire cosa prova il suo amante e mi fa una pena da morire.


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

le storie parallele ... 
non so bene di cosa si nutrano. 
anche questo è stato uno di quei punti, 
che mi ha fatto tenere una certa distanza dal mio compagno
per un bel po' di tempo. Sembrava che avesse trovato la miniera 
d'oro ... ma intanto, al momento stesso della scoperta, ha chiuso,
senza battere ciglio ... come se fosse un disdire ad una cena ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> si mistifica volontariamente la realtà.


Non volontariamente.



JON ha detto:


> Lo trovo un modo veramente limitato per entrare in contatto profondo con se stessi. Perchè una relazione, ritenuta speciale ma che in realtà è pari a qualsiasi altra in senso comune e clandestina per giunta, può metterci in relazione con noi stessi fino ad un certo punto. Bisognerebbe essere realisti.


Io dalla relazione con la mia ex amante ho imparato più cose su me stesso che in negli anni precedenti.
E il realismo va di pari passo con il dialogo. Insisto che se uno dei due cerca solo appagamento, più o meno sessuale, deve dirlo a chiare lettere o il rischio è che uno dei due (di solito l'uomo che è più mona) proietti i suoi bisogni e desideri su un telo di proiezione che lo lascia più o meno inconsapevolmente fare.. E poi ci sbatte il naso sopra.


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non volontariamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hai ragione...e sapessi quanto mi sento mona (io uso coglione!) in questo momento....


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Hai ragione...e sapessi quanto mi sento mona (io uso coglione!) in questo momento....


La prossima volta sapremo quello che tutti gli altri già sanno: mai lasciarsi andare all'amore o fantasie di vite insieme se non a fronte di FATTI concreti dalla controparte.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La prossima volta sapremo quello che tutti gli altri già sanno: mai lasciarsi andare all'amore o fantasie di vite insieme se non a fronte di FATTI concreti dalla controparte.


Ehm... non trascurare che per sognare occorre che non vi siano fatti... o, almeno, _non subito_. A noi romantici i fatti ci deprimono un po'. Rassicurano, ma anche spengono...


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm... non trascurare che per sognare occorre che non vi siano fatti... o, almeno, _non subito_. A noi romantici i fatti ci deprimono un po'. Rassicurano, ma anche spengono...


Anche prendere facciate sui muri però ci spegne un pochino.... 
Io vedo me, ora quando conosco una ragazza sto MOOOOOLTO attento a non lasciarmi troppo andare.


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le storie parallele ...
> non so bene di cosa si nutrano.


La storie non si nutre, nutre invece uno o entrambi gli attori del cibo che manca a casa. Passione, amore, sesso, dialogo in varie miscele.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche prendere facciate sui muri però ci spegne un pochino....
> Io vedo me, ora quando conosco una ragazza sto MOOOOOLTO attento a non lasciarmi troppo andare.


Ma sì ^_^
Adesso... prevale questo. Scusa se ho divagato


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma sì ^_^
> Adesso... prevale questo. Scusa se ho divagato


Divaga quanto ti pare, mi piacciono le tue divagazioni


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche prendere facciate sui muri però ci spegne un pochino....
> Io vedo me, *ora quando conosco una ragazza sto MOOOOOLTO attento a non lasciarmi troppo andare.*


Caro Feather l'errore è in partenza. Sei sposato hai una famiglia. Che conosci le ragazze a fare?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le storie parallele ...
> non so bene di cosa si nutrano.
> ...


Mi auguro che non abbia lo stesso peso perché il tradito si domanderebbe "tanta sofferenza per qualcosa così poco importante?!"
E' che alcuni hanno ben chiaro che è una cosa che ha una data di scadenza, come una vacanza.


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm... non trascurare che per sognare occorre che non vi siano fatti... o, almeno, _non subito_. A n*oi romantici* i fatti ci deprimono un po'. Rassicurano, ma anche spengono...



Noi romantici....ti ricordi quando io è feather parlavamo della debolezza? Ecco, incastonata in una storia come la nostra e volendola edulcorare con definizioni poetiche....siamo dei romantici, difettosi nel cuore e nella mente. 

Romantico=pollacchiottipollacchiotti


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> In questo senso ti è andata pure bene.


Nel senso che ho rischiato il matrimonio ma non l' ho perso?


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La prossima volta sapremo quello che tutti gli altri già sanno: mai lasciarsi andare all'amore o fantasie di vite insieme se non a fronte di FATTI concreti dalla controparte.


Io direi mai lasciarsi andare all'amore.....e punto!
non t'è bastato quello che hai passato?
io ne sto ancora immerso......e l'unico desiderio adesso è di riuscire a dormire più di 3 ore a notte!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Noi romantici....ti ricordi quando io è feather parlavamo della debolezza? Ecco, incastonata in una storia come la nostra e volendola edulcorare con definizioni poetiche....siamo dei romantici, difettosi nel cuore e nella mente.
> 
> Romantico=pollacchiottipollacchiotti


Se si risale al significato del termine si comprende che è desiderio di vivere in modo passionale. E' sminuente ridurlo a una passione erotica e per di più extraconiugale.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Io direi mai lasciarsi andare all'amore.....e punto!
> non t'è bastato quello che hai passato?
> io ne sto ancora immerso......e l'unico desiderio adesso è di riuscire a dormire più di 3 ore a notte!


Secondo te un tradito quanto dorme?


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si risale al significato del termine si comprende che è desiderio di vivere in modo passionale. E' sminuente ridurlo a una passione erotica e per di più extraconiugale.



Ti assicuro che per quel che mi riguarda è stato tutto meno che erotico....direi piuttosto fin troppo poco erotico.
quindi nel mio caso si può serenamente parlare di romantico in senso platonico.....ben più difficile da superare!


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo te un tradito quanto dorme?


Dipende se lo sa! :smile:. 
Battute a parte, credo che ognuno veda il proprio lato di luna, io mi preoccupo del mio


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Caro Feather l'errore è in partenza. Sei sposato hai una famiglia. Che conosci le ragazze a fare?


Non è che scopare mi faccia ribrezzo eh..
Mi piacerebbe tanto aver trovato la pace dei sensi come il conte.. Ma per ora non mi pare..


----------



## feather (24 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> non t'è bastato quello che hai passato?


A dirtela tutta no. Ancora cerco quel tipo di relazione con una donna. 
E mi piacerebbe da impazzire averla con mia moglie. Stasera sono fuori a cena con lei.. È bellissima. Truccata, ben vestita.. Davvero una donna incantevole..
Ma....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che per quel che mi riguarda è stato tutto meno che erotico....direi piuttosto fin troppo poco erotico.
> quindi nel mio caso si può serenamente parlare di romantico in senso platonico.....ben più difficile da superare!


Intendevo che si riduce la passionalità al sentimento erotico (non ho detto al sesso, so bene che più si fa sesso meno erotismo c'è ) mentre dovrebbe essere il modo di vivere ogni attimo, se si è di temperamento passionale.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si risale al significato del termine si comprende che è desiderio di vivere in modo passionale. E' sminuente ridurlo a una passione erotica e per di più extraconiugale.


Davvero non comprendo la svalutazione dell'erotismo, che è il cuore di ogni amore non filiale e non umanitario. 
Però quando dico "romantico" non ne ho una visione fanaticamente positiva. I romantici sono esseri estremamente pericolosi _per se stessi_ e _per chi gli sta accanto_, perché mentono sempre, e non per colpa, non per malizia, ma _per costituzione_. Si tratta di una menzogna generosa, però, perché i romantici _non calcolano_. Feather e Etrusco spero siano un po' meglio, nel senso che non ignorano il principio di realtà (cioè la menzogna gli viene sempre smentita e se ne accorgono), cosa ottenuta pagando dei prezzi consistenti da tutte le parti, visto che stanno soffrendo molto.
Nessuno di loro due -questo il vantaggio della menzogna romantica- ha mai creduto davvero di aver trovato l'amore eterno in quel nuovo amore, ma vi si sono lasciati andare e questo, ammetterai, è molto bello. Bello e basta. Umano. sa di cuore, di slancio senza calcolo. Brutta cosa non saper calcolare in questo mondo. Però se non ci fossero queste esperienze, saremmo tutti peggiori.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Davvero non comprendo la svalutazione dell'erotismo, che è il cuore di ogni amore non filiale e non umanitario.
> Però quando dico "romantico" non ne ho una visione fanaticamente positiva. I romantici sono esseri estremamente pericolosi _per se stessi_ e _per chi gli sta accanto_, perché mentono sempre, e non per colpa, non per malizia, ma _per costituzione_. Si tratta di una menzogna generosa, però, perché i romantici _non calcolano_. Feather e Etrusco spero siano un po' meglio, nel senso che non ignorano il principio di realtà (cioè la menzogna gli viene sempre smentita e se ne accorgono), cosa ottenuta pagando dei prezzi consistenti da tutte le parti, visto che stanno soffrendo molto.
> Nessuno di loro due -questo il vantaggio della menzogna romantica- ha mai creduto davvero di aver trovato l'amore eterno in quel nuovo amore, ma vi si sono lasciati andare e questo, ammetterai, è molto bello. Bello e basta. Umano. sa di cuore, di slancio senza calcolo. Brutta cosa non saper calcolare in questo mondo. Però se non ci fossero queste esperienze, saremmo tutti peggiori.


Boh senza offesa per i suddetti, per dirla con finesse "un par de balle".  Si struggono ma stanno dove stanno.
Cosa intendo per romanticismo l'ho scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Davvero non comprendo la svalutazione dell'erotismo, che è il cuore di ogni amore non filiale e non umanitario.
> Però quando dico "romantico" non ne ho una visione fanaticamente positiva. I romantici sono esseri estremamente pericolosi _per se stessi_ e _per chi gli sta accanto_, perché mentono sempre, e non per colpa, non per malizia, ma _per costituzione_. Si tratta di una menzogna generosa, però, perché i romantici _non calcolano_. Feather e Etrusco spero siano un po' meglio, nel senso che non ignorano il principio di realtà (cioè la menzogna gli viene sempre smentita e se ne accorgono), cosa ottenuta pagando dei prezzi consistenti da tutte le parti, visto che stanno soffrendo molto.
> Nessuno di loro due -questo il vantaggio della menzogna romantica- ha mai creduto davvero di aver trovato l'amore eterno in quel nuovo amore, ma vi si sono lasciati andare e questo, ammetterai, è molto bello. Bello e basta. Umano. sa di cuore, di slancio senza calcolo. Brutta cosa non saper calcolare in questo mondo. Però se non ci fossero queste esperienze, saremmo tutti peggiori.


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Non parlare così di noi romantici...
Siamo Florestan ed Eusebius no?

Hai mai ascoltato i pezzi fantastici di Schumann eh?

Op.12....

Ascolta quella roba.... e poi parli....

La menzgona romantica...è sogno, sensucht, streben....anelito...

E viviamo in un mondo di calcolatori....

Che poi sbagliano sempre i calcoli no?

Per sovrastima...

Dato che io ti amo tu devi essere per forza la donna migliore del mondo....eh?

Sappilo comunque
Amai molte donne
tuttora le amo

Ma sono tutte comunissime mortali
Oberate dalle loro paturnie paturniose....

Si vero poi quando s'incazzano con me
il rancore le rincuora....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma sappilo il romantico NON mente....
E' come un bambino no?

Ecco che il mio giardino di casa...si trasformerà per te mia cara fantastica...nella selva oscura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi capisci?
Mi vuoi un po' di bene?

Testona?
Ascolta Schumann....


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh senza offesa per i suddetti, per dirla con finesse "un par de balle".  Si struggono ma stanno dove stanno.
> Cosa intendo per romanticismo l'ho scritto.


Io starei da un altra parte, se mi fosse concesso


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Io starei da un altra parte, se mi fosse concesso


E' concesso a tutti basta saper rinunciare ad alcune cose. Se non si riesce a rinunciarvi è perché, non benissimo, si sta dove si vuol stare.


----------



## MK (26 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non è che scopare mi faccia ribrezzo eh..
> Mi piacerebbe tanto aver trovato la pace dei sensi come il conte.. Ma per ora non mi pare..


Uffa. Scopare per scopare è semplice. Ma noioso.


----------



## MK (26 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' concesso a tutti basta saper rinunciare ad alcune cose. *Se non si riesce a rinunciarvi è perché, non benissimo, si sta dove si vuol stare*.


O semplicemente perchè dall'altra parte non si aprono le porte giuste. Se si aprissero la rinuncia sarebbe facile.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Scopare per scopare è semplice. Ma noioso.


Vero?


----------



## feather (27 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Scopare per scopare è semplice. Ma noioso.


Vero.
In realtà.. Storia lunga.. 
Ho conosciuto altre ragazze.. Niente di che però, per ora, mi fa stare meglio. Mi aiuta a mettere in prospettiva un po' il tutto, a non sentirmi chiuso in un angolo.
C'è il rischio enorme che diceva Nausicaa e ci devo stare attentissimo.
Ma decisamente sto meglio adesso che un mese fa. Dove davvero mi sentivo solo, in un angolo buio senza opzioni.
E un giochino molto pericoloso, lo so.
Ma per ora, mi aiuta.
In realtà quasi sempre mi fermo alle chiacchere. Aperitivi, pausa pranzo insieme. Mi sono accorto che non mi manca tanto il sesso in sé, quanto la libertà.. Di parlare, conoscere gente.. Divertirmi, sorridere, ammirare una bella ragazza, guardarla negli occhi, seguire le sue labbra mentre parla...
Mi manca l'aria, mi sentivo davvero all'angolo.


----------



## Etrusco (27 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Vero.
> In realtà.. Storia lunga..
> Ho conosciuto altre ragazze.. Niente di che però, per ora, mi fa stare meglio. Mi aiuta a mettere in prospettiva un po' il tutto, a non sentirmi chiuso in un angolo.
> C'è il rischio enorme che diceva Nausicaa e ci devo stare attentissimo.
> ...



bene Feather, son contento tu stia meglio. E la cura non mi sembra niente male. Un po' di autogratificazione, un po' di gioco nel corteggiamento....sono certo ti aiuterà a vedere la vita, la tua vita, in maniera meno "opprimente", meno plumbea. Non può farti che bene.....e fanculo alla tua ex amica!
in bocca al lupo, e tanti auguri per l'anno prossimo


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Vero.
> In realtà.. Storia lunga..
> Ho conosciuto altre ragazze.. Niente di che però, per ora, mi fa stare meglio. Mi aiuta a mettere in prospettiva un po' il tutto, a non sentirmi chiuso in un angolo.
> C'è il rischio enorme che diceva Nausicaa e ci devo stare attentissimo.
> ...


Sei sposato hai un figlio piccolo. Ma ti comporti ancora come un single trentenne alla ricerca della ragazza giusta. Ragazza giusta per cosa? Io tua moglie davvero non la capisco. Per sopportare una situazione del genere deve sentirsi lei all'angolo.


----------



## feather (28 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sei sposato hai un figlio piccolo. Ma ti comporti ancora come un single trentenne alla ricerca della ragazza giusta. Ragazza giusta per cosa? Io tua moglie davvero non la capisco. Per sopportare una situazione del genere deve sentirsi lei all'angolo.


Vero. 
Forse perché all'atto pratico la ragazza giusta non c'è l'ho. 
Mia moglie, credo, vivrebbe la condanna sociale di un divorzio come una tortura insormontabile. Insopportabile. 
Pur di evitarla credo sarebbe disposta ad accetare un sacco di cose...
In un certo senso hai ragione, è all'angolo. O condanna sociale, alla quale lei tiene tantissimo, o questo.
Quindi.. Tornando al trentenne immaturo: tu cosa mi consiglieresti di fare?


----------



## Carola (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ma feath se proprio sei certo della non ripresa della tuastoria perche condannarti cosi?
Io non ho certezza che lasciare mio marito mi renderebbe felice
Nel senso che non ho certezza sia finita del tutto
L avessi chiuderei
In piu io ho molta rabbia vs lui cosa che tu non hai 
Lei mi pare sia dolce e premurosa manca "solo" il sesso

Qui manca il sesso perche mancava tutto comprensione cinfividione appoggio
Eravamo due biglie impazzite in un flipper piu grande di noi


----------



## Leda (28 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Vero.
> Forse perché all'atto pratico la ragazza giusta non c'è l'ho.
> Mia moglie, credo, vivrebbe la condanna sociale di un divorzio come una tortura insormontabile. Insopportabile.
> Pur di evitarla credo sarebbe disposta ad accetare un sacco di cose...
> ...


Intanto potresti cominciare a prendere atto del fatto che finché ti senti così responsabile di qualunque cosa senta o pensi tua moglie, sei legato mani e piedi. E da dentro, eh - quindi non andrai da nessuna parte. Puoi sfarfalleggiare finché ti pare tutto intorno e in giro, ma tornerai sempre all'ovile, perché *ti definisce*. Pensi a cosa avrà per la testa l'ex-amante, a cosa ha in mente tua moglie, pensi a tutto fuorché pensare a te e a chi sei tu e cosa è importante per te.
Ti auguro un 2014 meno barzotto di così


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma feath se proprio sei certo della non ripresa della tuastoria perche condannarti cosi?
> *Io non ho certezza che lasciare mio marito mi renderebbe felice*
> Nel senso che non ho certezza sia finita del tutto
> L avessi chiuderei
> ...


*cinfividione *immagino sia condivisione :mrgreen:
Ma come puoi scrivere la prima proposizione se credi alla seconda?!


----------



## Leda (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *cinfividione *immagino sia condivisione :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

*Feather mi sei venuto in mente.  Trovata su un quotidiano.*

Ed è una vita strana questa
ne converrai con me
incontrarsi
fare all’amore assieme
stare un gran bene
e poi come d’incanto
diventa tutto un vaffanculo.

Di tutto quest’amore
di tutti questi occhi dentro gl’occhi
e dei sospiri, dei sussurri e baci
che ci rimane?
un quasi niente
un mazzo di poesie
un bollitore arrugginito
una mattina di dicembre
ed una tazza di malinconia bollente.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ed è una vita strana questa
> ne converrai con me
> incontrarsi
> fare all’amore assieme
> ...


:up:


----------



## Carola (28 Dicembre 2013)

Si condivisione
Perche' x ritrovarci dobbiamo impostare una vita diversa
Vivere cosi ovviam e diventato poco fattibile non aiuta a riavvicinarsi  vivere 48 ore insieme a settimana
Non fa x noi e credo x poche coppie
Nel ns giro di amicizie quelle messe come noi saltate tutte
Qsto intendevo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ed è una vita strana questa
> ne converrai con me
> incontrarsi
> fare all’amore assieme
> ...


Questa la bloggo mi serve per chi dico io.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si condivisione
> Perche' x ritrovarci dobbiamo impostare una vita diversa
> Vivere cosi ovviam e diventato poco fattibile non aiuta a riavvicinarsi  vivere 48 ore insieme a settimana
> Non fa x noi e credo x poche coppie
> ...


Questo è molto ragionevole e condivisibile.
Però voi non siete stati allontanati dal fato ma da scelte compiute.
Succede di trovarsi in situazioni lavorative che impegnano in modo eccessivo e alle quali non si può dire di no, pena la perdita del lavoro o il precipitare di livello in modo irreversibile, ma si tratta di cose transitorie.
Tuo marito ha scelto di privilegiare la carriera per seguire una sua idea di sé e della famiglia.
Lui (e tu) potrebbe rinunciare a quell'idea di sé?


----------



## feather (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ed è una vita strana questa
> ne converrai con me
> incontrarsi
> fare all’amore assieme
> ...


Già, l'ha scritto molto bene..

E se quel leggersi l'anima fosse una chimera imparata sui libri che non esiste nella realtà..?


----------



## feather (29 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma feath se proprio sei certo della non ripresa della tuastoria perche condannarti cosi?
> Io non ho certezza che lasciare mio marito mi renderebbe felice
> Nel senso che non ho certezza sia finita del tutto
> L avessi chiuderei
> ...


No, non manca "solo" il sesso. Io con mia moglie non riesco a condividire nulla dei pensieri che ho per la testa. Nulla.
C'e' da capire se i pensieri che ho per la testa siano solo fuffa inesistente o no. O magari sono solo un pezzo di merda egoista che pensa solo a se. Altra possibilita' che sto considerando.
Non lo so. So che il sesso intanto non e' qualcosa di tracurabile. Non so se sia causa o effetto ma di sicuro e' un indice o elemento importante. Importantissimo.
Il condividere e confrontarsi con mia moglie e' totalmente impossibile. Posso farne a meno? Si, posso farne a meno. Posso rinunciare a tutte queste idee di crescita personale e confronto e scendere di livello. Vivere quello che c'e' senza farmi troppe domande. 
Ma vivere con una persona che non puo' condividere nulla di tutte queste domande no. O rinuncio alle domande o vivo con una persona con cui possa confrontarmi.

Scusate, e' tutto molto confuso e non ho tempo di rileggere. Domani cerco di riordinare sto casino.


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si condivisione
> Perche' x ritrovarci dobbiamo impostare una vita diversa
> Vivere cosi ovviam e diventato poco fattibile non aiuta a riavvicinarsi  vivere 48 ore insieme a settimana
> Non fa x noi e credo x poche coppie
> ...


Rosa, io non credo il  problema siano i 5 giorni lontano.

Certo, la quotidianita' aiuta, ma a volte stanca pure, se ci si ama e si ha molto da fare, lavoro e figli, ogni fine settimana passato vicino aiuta a rinsaldare il rapporto.

Per me e' andata cosi per anni. Poi il suo tradimento ha rotto tutto. Ma non e' stato colpa del suo lavoro lontano. Anzi. Se l'e' trovata vicino, e sarebbe successo comunque.

Non si ricostruisce un amore a tavolino.

Se scoprirete di amarvi funzionera' anche lavorando lontano.

Quando  siete insieme dovete 'esserci l'uno x l'altro'. Dovete lasciare il lavoro fuori casa. Gli amici in secondsa fila. Il vostro rapporto prima delle attivita' dei figli.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, non manca "solo" il sesso. Io con mia moglie non riesco a condividire nulla dei pensieri che ho per la testa. Nulla.
> C'e' da capire se i pensieri che ho per la testa siano solo fuffa inesistente o no. O magari sono solo un pezzo di merda egoista che pensa solo a se. Altra possibilita' che sto considerando.
> Non lo so. So che il sesso intanto non e' qualcosa di tracurabile. Non so se sia causa o effetto ma di sicuro e' un indice o elemento importante. Importantissimo.
> Il condividere e confrontarsi con mia moglie e' totalmente impossibile. Posso farne a meno? Si, posso farne a meno. Posso rinunciare a tutte queste idee di crescita personale e confronto e scendere di livello. Vivere quello che c'e' senza farmi troppe domande.
> ...


Oh santa patata depilata...
Uomo non sai che 
per condivisone di coppia
si intende sempre che il povero marito
tenta invano di sondare i pensieri della moglie?

Ma sentitelo questo....
Tu pretendi da una moglie quello che nessuna fa....

Figuriamoci se ho mai osato esprimere un pensiero eh?

Mica sai poi come la prende no?


----------



## feather (29 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh santa patata depilata...
> Uomo non sai che
> per condivisone di coppia
> si intende sempre che il povero marito
> ...


È per questo che ho ipotizzato, più volte, che possano essere tutte chimere inesistenti nella realtà..
Magari hai ragione tu e Rabarbaro. 
Seriamente, non posso escluderlo.


----------



## feather (29 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> pensi a tutto fuorché pensare a te e a chi sei tu e cosa è importante per te.


Che poi.. cosa vorresti dire? Che non dovrei tenere in considerazione il dolore che proverebbe mia moglie? Che non sono io il responsabile di quello che sta accadendo..?
Io sono uno che vorrebbe essere la fuori a trovare una compagna con cui potermi davvero confrontare, una da guardare negli occhi mentre ci faccio l'amore. 
Ma per fare questo dovri procurare un dolore enorme a mia moglie. Probabilmente molto piu' di quello che gia' le procuro. E non e' forse mia la responsabilita' di questo..?
Ho paura di non averti capito bene.

Ogni volta che ti leggo mi fai uno strano effetto.. E come se mi riportassi sempre nella strada che regolarmente, da solo, tendo ad abbandonare.


----------



## Leda (29 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *Ogni volta che ti leggo mi fai uno strano effetto.. E come se mi riportassi sempre nella strada che regolarmente, da solo, tendo ad abbandonare.*


Mi odierai, a questo punto...


----------



## Leda (29 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Che poi.. cosa vorresti dire? Che non dovrei tenere in considerazione il dolore che proverebbe mia moglie? Che non sono io il responsabile di quello che sta accadendo..?
> Io sono uno che vorrebbe essere la fuori a trovare una compagna con cui potermi davvero confrontare, una da guardare negli occhi mentre ci faccio l'amore.
> Ma per fare questo dovri procurare un dolore enorme a mia moglie. Probabilmente molto piu' di quello che gia' le procuro. E non e' forse mia la responsabilita' di questo..?
> Ho paura di non averti capito bene.


Vabbè, a 'sto punto mi faccio odiare fino in fondo 

Facciamo una metafora economica.
E' come se tu fossi pieno di debiti e invece che pensare a come risanarli e non ritrovarti in futuro nella stessa situazione ti dannassi l'anima per fare un piano economico per tua moglie, che - poverina! - non può farcela da sola.
Chi ti vorrebbe come consulente?

Fuor di metafora: se cominciassi ad assumerti piena responsabilità di te stesso, invece che impantanarti nell'apparenza edificante di fare qualcosa di buono per lei (che poi, siamo proprio sicuri che mutismo e lontananza ad oltranza facciano così bene a qualcuno di voi?), sarebbe una gran cosa.

Comincia a fare l'adulto, e consenti anche a lei di diventarlo, invece che trattarla come un'indifesa mammoletta incapace di fare un passo senza un uomo accanto. Avete commesso un tragico errore di valutazione a sposarvi, e siete tutti e due infelici e insoddisfatti. Questa è la realtà. Il resto sono balle autoconsolatorie. Ci siete dentro in due, quindi dovete venirne fuori in due.
Prima risolvi questo problema, e poi pensi alla donna che vorresti accanto.
Tanto non è lei.
E anche se non esistesse la donna che cerchi (e non lo sai affatto per certo), è sicuro che NON è quella che hai sposato. Questa è l'unica certezza che hai. Ma anche da un piccolo gradino si può cominciare a ricostruire una consapevolezza autentica di sè.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vabbè, a 'sto punto mi faccio odiare fino in fondo
> 
> Facciamo una metafora economica.
> E' come se tu fossi pieno di debiti e invece che pensare a come risanarli e non ritrovarti in futuro nella stessa situazione ti dannassi l'anima per fare un piano economico per tua moglie, che - poverina! - non può farcela da sola.
> ...


Uhm
Non parlare al plurale suvvia
Noi la moglie sua la conosciamo dai suoi posts no?

Magari è lì che legge e se la ride sotto i baffi no?

Sai com'è no?
La teoria dello specchio e delle proiezioni?

La mia ad esempio quando ha le ovaie che girano vede che tutti ce l'hanno su con lei, tutti le fanno el muso, tutti i la ga su con ela, tutti i ghe ga fato n'azion...

Invece quando è tutta per aria vede tutti belli e sorridenti no?

Magari viene qui sua moglie e ci dice...
Ah ecco brave furbe che andate dietro a tutte le so manie e alle so seghe mentali

Io non sono triste...
Solo che non gli vado più dietro
perchè ho una famiglia a cui badare....

Tutto vostro eh....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (29 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi odierai, a questo punto...


Figurati. E' solo che quella strada passa per una separazione...


----------



## Leda (29 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Figurati. E' solo che quella strada passa per una separazione...


Può essere, ma per come la vedo io passa anzitutto per l'ammissione di un fallimento, da parte di entrambi, e dall'uscita di una comfort-zone fatta di false certezze.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Vero.
> Forse perché all'atto pratico la ragazza giusta non c'è l'ho.
> Mia moglie, credo, *vivrebbe la condanna sociale di un divorzio come una tortura insormontabile. Insopportabile. *
> Pur di evitarla credo sarebbe disposta ad accetare un sacco di cose...
> ...


Ma è il suo secondo matrimonio se non ricordo male. Quindi sa già cosa arriva dopo. Consigli non ne ho. Ma vivere così è triste. Donne a parte potresti cercare di seguire i tuoi desideri. Cosa desideri?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è molto ragionevole e condivisibile.
> Però voi non siete stati allontanati dal fato ma da scelte compiute.
> Succede di trovarsi in situazioni lavorative che impegnano in modo eccessivo e alle quali non si può dire di no, pena la perdita del lavoro o il precipitare di livello in modo irreversibile, ma si tratta di cose transitorie.
> Tuo marito ha scelto di privilegiare la carriera per seguire una sua idea di sé e della famiglia.
> Lui (e tu) potrebbe rinunciare a quell'idea di sé?





disincantata ha detto:


> Rosa, io non credo il  problema siano i 5 giorni lontano.
> 
> Certo, la quotidianita' aiuta, ma a volte stanca pure, se ci si ama e si ha molto da fare, lavoro e figli, ogni fine settimana passato vicino aiuta a rinsaldare il rapporto.
> 
> ...


Hai completato il mio pensiero.
Il privilegiare altro è nella testa, altrimenti la lontananza unisce.


----------



## feather (29 Dicembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma è il suo secondo matrimonio se non ricordo male. Quindi sa già cosa arriva dopo. Consigli non ne ho. Ma vivere così è triste. Donne a parte potresti cercare di seguire i tuoi desideri. Cosa desideri?


Un sacco di cose. Per cominciare sarei stanco di recitare la parte del maritino premuroso che lei insistentemente mi chiede. Non a parole.
Anche ieri sera, e' venuta a letto tardi dopo aver dormito un po' con il piccolo, mi ha accarezzato la guancia.. Mi sta vicino.. si vede lontano un miglio cosa cerca.. E non c'e' un bacio tra noi da un anno.
Ecco, finire questa farsa direi che uno dei miei desideri piu' pressanti al momento.
Desidero poter essere me stesso senza dovermi preoccupare di cosa pensa quella che vive con me.


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose. Per cominciare sarei stanco di recitare la parte del maritino premuroso che lei insistentemente mi chiede. Non a parole.
> Anche ieri sera, e' venuta a letto tardi dopo aver dormito un po' con il piccolo, mi ha accarezzato la guancia.. Mi sta vicino.. si vede lontano un miglio cosa cerca.. E non c'e' un bacio tra noi da un anno.
> Ecco, finire questa farsa direi che uno dei miei desideri piu' pressanti al momento.
> Desidero poter essere me stesso senza dovermi preoccupare di cosa pensa quella che vive con me.



Allora fallo. Siamo a fine anno, mettilo come proposito per il 2014. Fine della recita. Lasciala. Dille che NON ce la fai più a vivere fintamente. Madonnamia sei giovane, reagisci. 

Un anno senza neppure un bacio?  Fallo soprattutto per lei, separati.


----------



## Ecate (29 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Che poi.. cosa vorresti dire? Che non dovrei tenere in considerazione il dolore che proverebbe mia moglie? Che non sono io il responsabile di quello che sta accadendo..?
> Io sono uno che vorrebbe essere la fuori a trovare una compagna con cui potermi davvero confrontare, una da guardare negli occhi mentre ci faccio l'amore.
> Ma per fare questo dovri procurare un dolore enorme a mia moglie. Probabilmente molto piu' di quello che gia' le procuro. E non e' forse mia la responsabilita' di questo..?
> Ho paura di non averti capito bene.
> ...


Feather il dolore di tua moglie sarebbe stato considerato ma considerato come danno collaterale se l'amante ti avesse voluto come uomo della sua vita. E il dolore sordo di una farsa? Tu non hai la speranza di aggiustare le cose. Hai la speranza di dimenticare l'altra o di trovare un altro grande amore. Resti con lei perché speri (o desideri) di accantonare anche questa speranza.


----------



## Etrusco (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> ....
> Non si ricostruisce un amore a tavolino.
> 
> Se scoprirete di amarvi funzionera' anche lavorando lontano.
> ...



Hai ragione....
peccato che però la maggior parte delle"ristrutturazioni"matrimoniali passino soprattutto usando amici lavoro e figli come alternative a veri momenti di coppia. Insomma, spesso la ristrutturazione è un semplice maquillage della crisi in cui ci si racconta che tutto ora va bene !


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Hai ragione....
> peccato che però la maggior parte delle"ristrutturazioni"matrimoniali passino soprattutto usando amici lavoro e figli come alternative a veri momenti di coppia. Insomma, spesso la ristrutturazione è un semplice maquillage della crisi in cui ci si racconta che tutto ora va bene !



Proprio quello che NON si deve fare. Non parlo per il mio, ormai defunto.

Se Rosa ed il marito vogliono davvero restare insieme, devono cambiare tutto, ma non dipende dal lavoro di lui o di lei, solo mettere il loro rapporto davanti a tutto, anche alle lezioni di inglese o allo sci club dei figli, insomma il resto deve essere un contorno, prima di tutto ci devono essere loro due. Ma lo vogliono?


----------



## Etrusco (30 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Proprio quello che NON si deve fare. Non parlo per il mio, ormai defunto.
> 
> Se Rosa ed il marito vogliono davvero restare insieme, devono cambiare tutto, ma non dipende dal lavoro di lui o di lei, solo mettere il loro rapporto davanti a tutto, anche alle lezioni di inglese o allo sci club dei figli, insomma il resto deve essere un contorno, prima di tutto ci devono essere loro due. Ma lo vogliono?



Nella maggior parte delle coppie in crisi che ho conosciuto, ci si è imposti di volerlo. Il risultato non è mai stato salutare: o si è rinviata la separazione di qualche mese/anno o si è continuato a sopravvivere in due....in entrambi i casi uccidendo lo spirito di coppia


----------



## feather (30 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Madonnamia sei giovane, reagisci.


Si beh, sul giovane ci sarebbe da discutere...


----------



## feather (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> speri (o desideri) di accantonare anche questa speranza.


Esatto. Ma mi pare non funzioni granché il piano. E mi fa incazzare come sia schiavo di me stesso...


----------



## Leda (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Buongiorno Feather!*

Due bei post sull'ottimismo: il primo è serio










Il secondo un po' meno, ma mi piace anche di più


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:cha cha cha


----------



## Leda (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:cha cha cha



Non è bellissima? Adesso penserò di ballare tutte le volte che farò un passo avanti e uno indietro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è bellissima? Adesso penserò di ballare tutte le volte che farò un passo avanti e uno indietro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: meravigliosa


----------



## feather (30 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Due bei post sull'ottimismo: il primo è serio


Il primo mi è piaciuto molto..


----------



## Tubarao (30 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: meravigliosa


OT

Simò, l'altro giorno sono andato a fare una lezione di prova di swing tanto per (era gratis). Fico. Non avessi la settimana occupata con l'altra attività forse un pensierino ce lo avrei fatto.

Fine OT


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Simò, l'altro giorno sono andato a fare una lezione di prova di swing tanto per (era gratis). Fico. Non avessi la settimana occupata con l'altra attività forse un pensierino ce lo avrei fatto.
> 
> Fine OT


OT

anche la mia settimana è occupata... non ce la posso fare 
però possiamo andare a ballare una sera

fine OT


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è bellissima? Adesso penserò di ballare tutte le volte che farò un passo avanti e uno indietro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io l'ho pensato riferito a interpretazioni positive di altri che nelle relazioni si impegnano poco ma io cerco sempre di comprendere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:son ballerini!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Simò, l'altro giorno sono andato a fare una lezione di prova di *swing *tanto per (era gratis). Fico. Non avessi la settimana occupata con l'altra attività forse un pensierino ce lo avrei fatto.
> 
> Fine OT


E com'è?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il primo mi è piaciuto molto..


Chomsky è fantastico sempre.


----------



## Leda (30 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il primo mi è piaciuto molto..





Brunetta ha detto:


> Chomsky è fantastico sempre.



:up:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E com'è?


Molto carino ed energetico. Poi ovviamente deve piacerti la musica che è quella, tanto per capirci, delle grandi orchestre anni 20-30.

Il vero nome del ballo è Lindy Hop, che pare sia stato coniato in seguito alla trasvolata di Lindbergh (Lindy) sull'atlantico.

C'è un film molto carino, Swing Kids, che parla della passione di alcuni ragazzi tedeschi per questo ballo e per questa  musica, su tutti mi viene in mente Benny Goodman che tutti dovremmo conoscere a priori, durante la salita al potere del partito nazionalsocialista di Hitler.


----------



## Ecate (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chomsky è fantastico sempre.


Io lo detesto. Con tutto il rispetto dovuto ai geni, ma lo detesto. Ho goduto solo della linguistica


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io lo detesto. Con tutto il rispetto dovuto ai geni, ma lo detesto. Ho goduto solo della linguistica


Vero?
Anch'io preferisco Durkhaim
che ne dici cara Ecate?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Molto carino ed energetico. Poi ovviamente deve piacerti la musica che è quella, tanto per capirci, delle grandi orchestre anni 20-30.
> 
> Il vero nome del ballo è Lindy Hop, che pare sia stato coniato in seguito alla trasvolata di Lindbergh (Lindy) sull'atlantico.
> 
> C'è un film molto carino, Swing Kids, che parla della passione di alcuni ragazzi tedeschi per questo ballo e per questa  musica, su tutti mi viene in mente Benny Goodman che tutti dovremmo conoscere a priori, durante la salita al potere del partito nazionalsocialista di Hitler.


Stupendo! Però nel film è praticamente boogie woogie. MOLTO energetico!


----------



## JON (30 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *Un sacco di cose*. Per cominciare sarei stanco di recitare la parte del maritino premuroso che lei insistentemente mi chiede. Non a parole.
> Anche ieri sera, e' venuta a letto tardi dopo aver dormito un po' con il piccolo, mi ha accarezzato la guancia.. Mi sta vicino.. si vede lontano un miglio cosa cerca.. E non c'e' un bacio tra noi da un anno.
> Ecco, finire questa farsa direi che uno dei miei desideri piu' pressanti al momento.
> *Desidero poter essere me stesso senza dovermi preoccupare di cosa pensa quella che vive con me*.


Mi pare fosse emerso che il principale dei desideri fosse relazionarsi e quindi sentirti, come dire, definitivamente stimolato e vivo.

La tua in fondo è una solitudine mal sopportata, mi pare dicevi che non hai rapporti importanti con chicchessia. E forse non ti interessa granchè. Perchè non intendi dare, piuttosto sembri aspettarti qualcosa. Non sorprende quindi il tuo ateggiamento relazionale "seduttivo", il quale trova l'espressione migliore nella ricerca di una donna e di un, ancora sul piano ipotetico, rapporto.

Non ami tua moglie, purtroppo questo fatto alimenta costantemente il tuo bisogno di fuga. L'ultima frase pero mi lascia veramente perplesso. A me pare che tu ti illuda di vivere nel tuo mondo mentre in realtà con i fatti illudi solo tua moglie, perchè in fondo non esponi i tuoi reali pensieri. Cioè, qual'è il motivo che ti spinge a mantenere quella farsa? Perchè temi il giudizio di tua moglie? Attento, non devi dirlo a me che so benissimo come farmi i fatti miei, ma è a te che devi certe risposte.

Si parlava di rinunce. Tu stai già rinunciando a qualcosa, ma ancora non hai chiarito il perchè o per cosa.
Ti dico solo questo, la tua fortuna è stata la decisione di troncare della tua amante, avresti mollato la tua famiglia solo perchè lei ti prospettava la possibilità di un rifugio sicuro per la tua fuga. Ma come hai detto, la prima cosa da fare sarebbe cessare la farsa......poi dovresti riprendere la tua vita in mano e tentare di costruire relazioni costruttive e non di soccorso.

Per me la tua è una profonda solitudine che non sai gestire. Non ne hai la stoffa, che sia chiaro, non è un difetto, ma credo tu debba rivedere il tuo modo di relazionarti se è questo che ti interessa. Prima che ad avere, dovresti pensare a dare. Non dire però che alla tua amante hai dato, o avresti dato, molto. Se lei non è stata con te è perchè piuttosto le avresti sottratto qualcosa che al momento è chiaro solo a lei. Per quanto riguarda tua moglie, credo sia più che comprensibile la tua incapacità nei suoi confronti, è chiaro che non puoi inventarti nulla. Lei però si dimostra paziente e "vicina", che abbia compreso perfettamente il tuo stato?

PS: non so quanti anni abbia tuo figlio, se è abbastanza grande sappi che, contariamente a quanto pensi, percepisce benissimo i tuoi stati d'animo e il clima in cui vivete. Se è piccolo i nodi verranno al pettine, prima o poi. Possibile che non ti ponga mai domande su di lui?


----------



## Ecate (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero?
> Anch'io preferisco Durkhaim
> che ne dici cara Ecate?


 certo caro Conte... Hai capito al volo


----------



## feather (31 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Per me la tua è una profonda solitudine che non sai gestire. Non ne hai la stoffa


Interessantissima analisi. Ci sto ancora riflettendo… Di base sono d’accordo su tutto.

Alcune riflessioni mie su quello che hai scritto.

Il tuo discorso sul dare è vero. E anche sul fatto che all’amante avrei preso invece che dato.
In questo senso si, probabilmente è stata una fortuna si sia allontanata. Fortuna per lei intendo.

Ed è anche vero che non espongo i miei reali pensieri a mia moglie. Perché ne ho paura? Non lo so. Sicuramente sarebbe inutile farlo, non li capirebbe. Ne ha capito il mio stato d’animo, su questo credo ti sbagli. Lei cerca disperatamente di convincersi che il sogno di Mulino Bianco che sta vivendo non si è rotto. Non ha capito ne le interessa capire il mio stato d’animo. Il fatto che non ne parli MAI credo sia emblematico.
Non esprimo i miei pensieri con lei perché non ho voglia di interminabili discussioni sterili che non porterebbero da nessuna parte. Creerebbe un’atmosfera tesa più di quanto già non lo sia per non ottenere nessun risultato. Con una persona di cui non mi importa nulla non avrei di questi problemi, ma con tale persona potrei troncare i rapporti in un nanosecondo se partisse con sterili filippiche, con mia moglie non posso. Credo che sia questo il motivo per nasconderle i miei reali pensieri. Credo..

Io non sto rinunciando a nulla.
A cosa sto rinunciando? In tutta onestà non lo so.

Mi ha colpito la tua frase: “Per me la tua è una profonda solitudine che non sai gestire. Non ne hai la stoffa”. Potresti aver ragione. Questo non mi aiuta neanche un po’ a risolvere il problema. Ma non escludo tu possa aver ragione. Ci sto riflettendo. Questo tuo post insieme ad altri me lo sono salvato per rileggerlo più in là..

Dici che dovrei pensare a dare. Può darsi. Ma dare cosa? Cosa posso dare se non ho capito manco come gestire la mia di vita e a prendermi cura di me?
Sai questo punto sul dare è quello che mi rende così pessimistico sul mio futuro. Se è vero quello che dici, ed è possibilissimo, mi è impossibile trovare quel rapporto, costruttivo e non di soccorso che dici. E davvero non ho idea di come cambiare questo stato di cose.

Infine su mio figlio, ha due anni e mezzo. Si, ci penso, continuamente. E credo che anche ora lui abbia percepito qualcosa, tanti piccoli suoi comportamenti mi portano a pensare che anche a quest’età, qualcosa, abbia subodorato. A modo suo e con i limiti di comprensione dell’età, ma abbia sentito che qualcosa non va.
E non so cosa fare, non voglio fargli del male, ma non voglio neppure che cresca credendo che questo è un matrimonio. Se rimango questo è l’esempio di famiglia con il quale crescerà e che farà suo. 
Se me ne vado, crescere senza sapere cos’è una famiglia. Con un padre incapace di relazionarsi con una compagna e una madre sola e ferita.
Mi sembrano entrambe orribili ipotesi e questo non mi aiuta a scegliere.


----------

